# A tre anni dal tradimento. Suo



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Stasera con Mattia siamo andati ad una notte bianca.
Bancarelle, mangiare, gente musica  diversa in ogni piazza.
Lui con il braccio intorno alle mie spalle. Io appiccicata a patella rachitica. Anni che siamo insieme eppure. 
Tipo fidanzati invorniti.
Pure i bacini mi dava. Con le labbra tutte protese.

tre anni fa ho scoperto il suo tradimento.
Scoperto non è la parola giusta. Lo sapevo. Lo sentivo. Non avevo dubbi. 
Ma avevo deciso di non vedere.
Stavamo attraversando un brutto periodo e pensavo che se scopare un altra lo avrebbe aiutato a.
Ok.
Alla fine non facevamo nemmeno più sesso, figuriamoci l'amore quindi che lo facesse in giro andava bene.

Non mi sentivo tradita anche se proprio lui, il fedele, aveva ceduto e rotto il patto di fedeltà.
Pensavo che tradisse al mio modo, ovvero senza intaccare il noi, non ritenevo grave la scopata, perchè alla fine chiunque può cadere e se c'è una che poteva e può capire, quella ero e sono io.

Ma poi le cose si fecero brutte.
Cominciò a trattarmi male. Malissimo.
Niente andava più bene. Nulla. Un cazzo di niente.
la casa, il cibo, la mia voce, i miei vestiti, il mio modo di truccarmi.
Qualsiasi cosa ed era litigata. Un continuo. Vivevo una guerriglia urbana per qualsiasi stronzata.
Dalla goccia in terra al crollo del tetto. Anche la pioggia era colpa mia, in un crescendo parossistico proprio.

Ancora feci finta di niente. Dovevo curare la mia salute. Non avevo le forze.
Lui rincarò cattiveria.
Cominciò a dirmi che ero una rompicoglioni. Castracazzi. Lagnosa confused e via così.

Una sera decisi che era basta, dopo  l'ennesima partaccia per una cazzata.
Andò a dormire e setacciai tutto.
Trovando tutto.
Mail. Sms.
_Ti amo. 
Lasciala.
Ti amo_
Eccetera eccetera.
Trovai anche il motel della loro prima volta e mi feci un tour nella stanza prescelta.
Altro che sesso.
Erano innamorati. E di brutto.
Mi scoppiò la merda al cervello.
Quello si che, cazzo, era un tradimento.
Figlio di puttana galattica, ma proprio troia interstellare. Cazzo.
Amore?
AMORE?
Ma sei cretino? Amore di COSA?

Non l'ho affrontato subito. Non ero in grado di ascoltare niente. 
Ho fatto un paio di giorni in gelo totale ma con scariche di rabbia che facevo fatica a trattenere. Praticamente ero elettrica come una centrale Enel.
Non sono violenta, aborro l'aggressività fisica in qualsiasi forma anche accennata, ma in quei giorni mi sentivo davvero prudere le mani quando gli ero vicino e stavo cominciano a pensare se sarebbero stati bene spruzzi di sangue arterioso sulle pareti della camera da letto.
Perchè l'avrei ucciso nel sonno, ovvio. Piantandogli un tacco 15 nella giugulare. Quando era inerme.
Inerme come mi sentivo io. 
Inerme davanti ad un dolore che non credevo di poter provare per qualcuno che con me non era manco parente.
Eppure...
Continuavo a vedermeli in Motel, non a scopare ma a fare l'amore.
vedevo lui che le accarezzava i capelli. Che le dava i suoi piccoli bacetti ridacchiando come un bimbo.
Vedevo lei (che conoscevo) che si metteva tutta rannicchiata addossi a lui, Vedevo l'harmony più confettoso e zuccheroso che si possa immaginare, soffrendo come un cane.
Un film del terrore. Non ci stavo dentro.
Mi mancava l'aria. Il sangue. Il cuore.

Lo affrontai un mattino. Senza dirgli di tutte le prove che avevo raccolto. 
Dissi a muso duro -Cosa c'è tra te e la facocera?-
Negò. Un classico.- Niente! lavoriamo insieme, siamo amici da anni, smettila Tebe!-
-Ti rifaccio la domanda. Cosa c'è esattamente tra te e la facocera?-
capì che qualcosa sapevo. E si difese con un grande classico - E' LEI!!!!-
E scappò letteralmente di casa.

Non andai al lavoro, lo chiamai dicendogli che avrei scatenato la terza guerra mondiale. E gli dissi del motel.

Crollò subito. In toto. Confessò esattamente come stavano le cose.
Mi disse anche che i suoi sentimenti non erano così chiare. O meglio. Aveva già scelto me, ma era difficile perchè lei non mollava, lei stava male, lei tutti i giorni piangeva, lei gli mandava 700 mail, 3456 sms al giorno e lui...provava qualcosa, non riusciva ad essere indifferente al suo dolore.
Una disfatta in sostanza. Eravamo oltre il baratro.

Non andai via di casa. E nemmeno lui.
Non dormivano insieme. Non volevo io.
C'era un pò di schifo e anche una sorta di...lei era in mezzo. Non volevo dormire in tre.

I primi tre mesi furono da incubo. (il primo mese un vero inferno)
Lei un martello pneumatico. Un continuo stillicidio.
Io e lui litigavamo. Io facevo domande. Aggressiva. Avevo sempre la merda al cervello.

Ma poi, il mio essere diversamente fedele, ad un certo punto mi ha fatto razionalizzare.
Amavo mattia?
Si.
Quanto?
tanto. Tanto da avere accettato un patto di fedeltà e di averlo portato avanti, senza cedimenti o ripensamenti, quando sarebbe stato facile.
Ne vale la pena provarci?
Si. Mille volte si.

Ho dovuto affrontare e accettare il fatto che lavorassero insieme. A stretto contatto.
E questo è stato duro devo dire. Molto duro.

Poi. Lentamente. A volte con fatica. A volte quasi con euforia, abbiamo fatto piazza pulita di tutte le macerie.
Abbiamo fatto un nuovo progetto.
Più grande.
Abbiamo scommesso su di noi.
Con alcune regole cambiate. Con qualche illusione in meno, ma.
insieme.

Sono passati tre anni.
lei lavora ancora con lui. E ci prova ancora.

Non me fotte una cippa, perchè oggi il nostro noi è forte e sano.
Ed il progetto non solo è finito, compreso rifiniture, ma mi sembra di avere sempre abitato in questa casa.
La nostra casa-coppia l'abbiamo ricostruita insieme. La prima casa-coppia era solo in affitto ed era una topaia.

Visto che sono egocentrica e con manie di protagonismo ho postato anche sul blog quanto, ma soprattutto volevo postarlo qui nel confessionale.
Troppa gente in negativite.
Non va bene.
Superare è possibile ma soprattutto è possibile ricostruire meglio.

Non per tutti è così, certo.
ma questo è quello che ho vissuto io.
E di questo parlo.

Per me, il fottuto bicchiere è sempre mezzo pieno. Non solo. Dico anche:
Minchia che bello, ce n'è ancora metà!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera con Mattia siamo andati ad una notte bianca.
> Bancarelle, mangiare, gente musica diversa in ogni piazza.
> Lui con il braccio intorno alle mie spalle. Io appiccicata a patella rachitica. Anni che siamo insieme eppure.
> Tipo fidanzati invorniti.
> ...



Credo che noi esseri umani abbiamo quella capacità di poter sopravvivere a qualsiasi avversità, ed è tramite il dolore, la fatica, l'amore, l'esperienza che viviamo in quel momento che riusciamo a scrollarci di dosso quella maturità acquisita per poter ritornare fanciulli, fanciulli che si esternano e che si capiscono. Passato il tutto si ritorna gradualmente "maturi" e ci si scorda dell'esperienza, e si ricomincia il tutto magari diversamente, ma con altre modalità che falsamente ti aiutano ad indossare le vesti di una nuova persona.


----------



## Circe off line (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebina, ecco perché mi capisci ;-)


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

ma allora Tebe non è forse giunta l'ora di mollare il Man per evitare lo stesso rischio che avete corso "grazie" a Mattia?


----------



## Argos (15 Settembre 2012)

.......


----------



## piccola Flo (15 Settembre 2012)

*Una storia*

a lieto "fine"!!!:3 L'unica che ho letto qui dentro (ma ci sono da poco x3). Finalmente!!!
Sembri una donna molto forte, Tebe, che senzaltro nutre un amore altrettanto forte...come fai??


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

Io credo che quando lasci o una persona o invece ci resti, è perché dentro di te senti che può essere solo giusto così.
Giusto per te, intendo. In linea con il tuo percorso interiore, la tua crescita, il tuo carattere. 
Io non credo molto che le persone non sappiano quello che fanno quando scelgono di lasciare qualcuno,  per esempio. 
Magari quella che chiami _negativite_, per qualcuno è veramente l'ultima fermata di un lungo viaggio di coppia. Per mille motivi che per te potrebbero non bastare per chiudere, ma che per altri sono più che sufficienti.
D'altra parte, se altri potrebbero considerare te eccessivamente "garantista" (o ottimista come preferisci definirti tu), tu sai meglio di chiunque altro cosa è meglio per te e perché. Fai bene a scommettere sulla tua casa-coppia, se in questo momento ne vale la pena. 
La voce degli altri può al massimo solo aiutare a vedere meglio le cose, a offrirti una prospettiva diversa ma queste decisioni, giustamente, sono solo nostre.

ari


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io credo che quando lasci o una persona o invece ci resti, è perché dentro di te senti che può essere solo giusto così.
> Giusto per te, intendo. In linea con il tuo percorso interiore, la tua crescita, il tuo carattere.
> Io non credo molto che le persone non sappiano quello che fanno quando scelgono di lasciare qualcuno, per esempio.
> Magari quella che chiami _negativite_, per qualcuno è veramente l'ultima fermata di un lungo viaggio di coppia. Per mille motivi che per te potrebbero non bastare per chiudere, ma che per altri sono più che sufficienti.
> ...


Ari è giusto secondo me quello che scrivi. Ma è giusto tradire chi si ama perchè sei stata tradita? Tebe lo ha scritto più volte, ama suo marito.

Non si può basare una vita da traditrice sul tradimento di chi ha sbagliato per primo.
Non si può scrivere io ero fedele perchè entrambi ma soprattutto lui voleva la fedeltà.
Non si può continuare a leggere che, lo ama ancora, ma lo tradisce. 

E' tutto sbagliato! e Tebe lo sa.

E' difficile uscire dal dolore, è difficile uscire da una situazione di tradimento dove ci si convince di stare bene.
Deve per forza scoppiare la bomba per riflettere? Devi per forza farti male sul serio Tebe? A parere mio te ne sei fatta anche troppo, e anche se dirai che non è così, io resterò della mia opinione.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

ci sono tante contraddizioni , lo sai.ma  se va bene a te a lui è inutile parlarne


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Tebina, ecco perché mi capisci ;-)



Circe.
Tu ce la farai.
Te lo dico dalla prima volta che sei approdata qui.
Il tuo tradimento è stato peggiore del mio, tu ne devi superare non uno, ma due.
Marito e amica.

E stai superando.
Non so se tu te ne sei accorta, ma sei molto diversa da quando sei approdata qui.

Diversa in meglio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora Tebe non è forse giunta l'ora di mollare il Man per evitare lo stesso rischio che avete corso "grazie" a Mattia?


no.

Non è lo stesso rischio proprio per niente.
Se mi beccherà e non perdonerà ci lasceremo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> .......




smettila subito!


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mi beccherà e non perdonerà ci lasceremo.


vale questo rischio una scopata con quel tizio?

quando hai scritto "merda al cervello" mi sono sentita morire.
è la sensazione più BRUTTA che si possa vivere a parte la morte. 
non la vorrei mai provare, non la voglio infliggere.
non sono una fedele per religione, per dogmi, per lavaggio del cervello, per limitazione, ma perchè se amo quella merda lì dentro il cervello non la infliggo a nessuno. farle COSI' male??? 
naturalmente se sono qui è perchè con me l'hanno fatto


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> a lieto "fine"!!!:3 L'unica che ho letto qui dentro (ma ci sono da poco x3). Finalmente!!!
> Sembri una donna molto forte, Tebe, che senzaltro nutre un amore altrettanto forte...come fai??





Ma infatti ho scritto la mia esperienza proprio perchè c'è la negativite e mi sentivo un pò soffocare.
Come faccio?

Pochi rompimenti di coglioni introspettivi, molta superficilità e kretinite come se piovesse.
Partendo dall'assunto che:
Prima ci sono io poi tutto il resto e che Mattia è Mattia.
Con un altro uomo forse sarebbe stato diverso, non lo so.


Ma lui.
Mio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io credo che quando lasci o una persona o invece ci resti, è perché dentro di te senti che può essere solo giusto così.
> Giusto per te, intendo. In linea con il tuo percorso interiore, la tua crescita, il tuo carattere.
> Io non credo molto che le persone non sappiano quello che fanno quando scelgono di lasciare qualcuno,  per esempio.
> Magari quella che chiami _negativite_, per qualcuno è veramente l'ultima fermata di un lungo viaggio di coppia. Per mille motivi che per te potrebbero non bastare per chiudere, ma che per altri sono più che sufficienti.
> ...



ma non ho assolutamente detto che le persone non sanno quello che fanno quando lasciano, anzi. Le capisco pure.
La mia testimonianza in positivo è dedicata a tutte quelle persone come me, che entrano qui e leggono solo storie  dolorose, senza nemmeno una luce in fondo al tunnel che hanno bisogno proprio di leggere qualcosa che invece non è solo nero.
Io ne avevo bisogno quando sono stata tradita e qui non l'ho trovato.
E me ne sono andata, smazzandomela da sola

Non entro in merito alle scelte fatte da altre coppie.
Non do giudizi.


E' solo la mia testimonianza che se può aiutare anche solo una persona, allora ho fatto centro.

Perchè io avrei voluto leggere una Tebe.

Ripeto.
E'  solo una testimonianza.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ari è giusto secondo me quello che scrivi. Ma è giusto tradire chi si ama perchè sei stata tradita? Tebe lo ha scritto più volte, ama suo marito.
> 
> Non si può basare una vita da traditrice sul tradimento di chi ha sbagliato per primo.
> Non si può scrivere io ero fedele perchè entrambi ma soprattutto lui voleva la fedeltà.
> ...



no Ultimo. Non lo so perchè non è vero.
Tu non sei me.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono tante contraddizioni , lo sai.ma  se va bene a te a lui è inutile parlarne


contraddizioni per il tuo vissuto e il tuo modo di essere.
le omologazioni non fanno per me.
E la razza umana progredisce perchè c'è biodiversità di sentimenti.
Solo così si cresce.
La staticità porta all'estinzione


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Inerme davanti ad un dolore che non credevo di poter provare per qualcuno che con me non era manco parente.
> Eppure...
> Continuavo a vedermeli in Motel, non a scopare ma a fare l'amore.
> vedevo lui che le accarezzava i capelli. Che le dava i suoi piccoli bacetti ridacchiando come un bimbo.
> ...


questo di Tebe è veramente un bel post, scritto con tanta umanità e in un modo estremamente
brillante. E' una storia di sofferenza infinita che ha avuto uno sbocco positivo, un ritrovamento
dell'equilibrio che ovviamente auguro ad ogni persona che dovesse subire suo malgrado una esperienza
di quel tipo. Ognuno la toppa la rammenda come può...il sistema escogitato è un po' strano,
spesso non finisce così, però mi voglio sforzare di non giudicare il prossimo.
Ho tagliato un pezzetto che mi ha enormemente colpito, e facendomi davvero del male
l'ho riletto 2 volte; non adoro leggere queste cose in questi miei giorni infelici.
Anche io il mese scorso ho pensato ad Harmony....incredibile ma vero. Mia moglie
sta raccontando una storiellina di Harmony, peccato che mi abbia accoltellato alle spalle
e nel modo più subdolo che potessi immaginare. 

Come sempre mi soffermo sui particolari....ma come diavolo hai scoperto il motel ?
(si va in motel per scopare, mi dicono i meglio informati che gli amanti clandestini
vanno in auto). Si lasciano tracce stando  in motel. 
Hai trovato la ricevuta? Possibile che noi maschi siamo tanto cretini ? 
Le donne possono dare lezioni di tradimento. 
Le donne possono dare lezioni di negazione assoluta a oltranza per anni.
E il modo in cui M. ha ceduto (" è stata lei!") mi ricorda qualcosa che ho sentito
personalmente e che mi ha - appunto- convinto della mediocrità, e di quanto
siano pusillanimi una certa categoria di uomini.
gente che non ha manco il coraggio di guardarsi la faccia allo specchio
forse perchè temono di scoprirsi vermi..
Io partii da una traccia, apparentemente insignificante, nella realtà probante,
per poi tirare il filo e ricostruire tutto secondo logica. 
manco a dirlo, è stato Il Miserabile a lasciare una traccia "innocua" su un certo cellulare.

buona fortuna a te, e a tutti. 
Che vi siano giorni migliori senza essere sballottati in questa tempesta 
da far impallidire Sir Francis Drake.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> vale questo rischio una scopata con quel tizio?
> 
> quando hai scritto "merda al cervello" mi sono sentita morire.
> è la sensazione più BRUTTA che si possa vivere a parte la morte.
> ...


Tesla...mi reputo e mi reputano una persona complessa, con modi di pensare, agire e parlare spesso fuori dagli schemi.

La merda al cervello è stata solo perchè si è innamorato di un altra, trattandomi male, lasciandomi sola quando avevo bisogno di lui.
Essendo stata una traditrice, quale occasione migliore per me, tradire in quel momento?
Sarebbe stato non facile. Facilissimo.
Ma non ho mai tradito per mancanze emotive, e ti assicuro che in quel momento mi sentivo talmente sola che a volte mi sembrava di impazzire.
Essere soli in coppia è per me devastante. Non reggo.
Eppure ho retto, accettando qualcosa che non sapevo di potere accettare.

Se si fosse fatto una scopata, niente sarebbe stato.
Non avrei rotto il mio patto di fedeltà.
Non avrei detto nulla.

Ma lui ha fatto a me quello che diceva non volesse essere fatto a lui.
Sai..mi ricordo bene quando ne parlammo.
mi diceva che non avrebbe potuto sopportare. Che lo avrei ucciso. Che sarebbe stata una ferita a vita. Che mi avrebbe lasciato e mai perdonata sputtanandomi per mari e monti.
Io lo guardavo e dicevo. Minchia, tutta sta roba? E che cazzo. Ma allora è grave. Allora è una cosa pesante. Cioè. Tutta sta distruzione? E che è?
Ci pensai. Andammo avanti ancora un pò poi gli dissi ok.
Per la prima volta in vita mia dissi. Ok. Sono fedele. Per te. Perchè non farei mai nulla che potesse farti così male.
Non lo comprendo, ma ti amo. 
Presupponendo che nemmeno lui lo avrebbe fatto

Ebbene.
Lui dall'alto della sua fedeltà ha fatto a me ciò che secondo le sue parole lo avrebbe ucciso se lo avessi fatto io.

E' lui che ha rinnegato se stesso. E ha dovuto sbattere la faccia contro un muro.
Anche perchè io non sono Biancaneve.
E sapeva benissimo cosa avrebbe provocato. Non mi dipingo come non sono.


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

ho capito.
non riesco ad articolare qualcosa di scritto bene o a riordinare i pensieri degnamente.
penso di riuscirci prima o poi, per ora ti dico solo "grazie"


----------



## Annuccia (15 Settembre 2012)

cavolo tebe
non la conoscevo la tua storia...sapevo ma non abbastanza...
beh anche io come te annusavo qualcosa..
qualcosa nell'aria era cambiata..
anche se lui non si comportava male..era normale..come sempre....
forse un pochno stizzoso nei riguardi di certe battutine che io facevo sempre...ho sempre fatto ma per ridere...
anche io percepivo non sapevo con chi e come..
inizialmente cercai di tenere a bada quel "presentimento"...ma poi 
per me non sono passati tre anni ma pochi mesi..
ad oggi va tutto bene
anzhe se ancora quella scia di rabbia dietro di me esiste...
anchje lui negò(non sapeva quanto sapessi)
ma poi tirò fuori tutto...
era confuso ma non abbastanza da lasciarmi...stava tentando di chiudere(e lo so perchè lessi le mail)ma lei stava male...
classico repertorio
pezzo di merda

vedi tebe
diversamente o non ad oggi dopo mille riflessioni e merda mangiata
dico cmq no al tradimento
pur capendo la differenza tra sesso e invaghimento,stordimento amore o come la vogliono chiamare...
la boccata d'aria fresca la risparmierei..perchè cmq le cose si complicano....

se solo si permettesse a rifarlo....
pagherebbe caro e salato il prima e il dopo...perchè i miei sforzi sono stati enormi per quel che ho letto sentito ecc ecc...e poi quando ripercorri le tappe..i momenti...quelle scuse che per te non lo erano perchè ti fidavi e invece....

tiro lo sciacquone..ma se galleggia un altro stronzo non chiamo l'idraulico estirpo il water e tutti i sanitari....

ps:scusate ma sono parecchio giù....(non per lui)....
e rileggiendo questa storia mi sono tornate in mente cose...
(non è colpa tua tebina cara...lo sai che nonostante non approvi certe cose ti adoro....)

giornata di merad insomma scusate...


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> giornata di merda insomma scusate...



ma figurati....io sono nella stessa situazione
ed anzi mi sento come dentro un depuratore ...
malfunzionante....

purtroppo sono quei post che senza colpa dell'autrice o dell'autore
hanno il difetto di far rivivere certe situazioni.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ma figurati....io sono nella stessa situazione
> ed anzi mi sento come dentro un depuratore ...
> malfunzionante....
> 
> ...


vabbeh la mia era di merda anche prima.....
ma come dico sempre domani è un altro giorno....


se campo....


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> questo di Tebe è veramente un bel post, scritto con tanta umanità e in un modo estremamente
> brillante. E' una storia di sofferenza infinita che ha avuto uno sbocco positivo, un ritrovamento
> dell'equilibrio che ovviamente auguro ad ogni persona che dovesse subire suo malgrado una esperienza
> di quel tipo. Ognuno la toppa la rammenda come può...il sistema escogitato è un po' strano,
> ...


ho trovato mail di prenotazione e scontrino parcheggio.
Non era avvezzo a tradire, anche un cieco avrebbe trovato prove.
Ma anche non le avessi trovate qualcuno sicuramente dei loro colleghi mi avrebbe chiamata, perchè in ufficio si comportavano come se fossero una coppia, senza nascondersi.
Sia durante la loro relazione, sia dopo.
Dopo nel senso che lei raccontava a tutti che lui l'amava e l'aveva lasciata perchè non aveva il coraggio di lasciarmi.

Io però..proprio con te...non so bene come affrontarti, perchè sei incazzato nero, ma incazzato da animale ferito quindi è difficile penetrare la tua coltre di dolore.
Ti rispondo in mp.
Non l'ho ancora fatto perchè...te lo scrivo.
Entro stasera.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *contraddizioni per il tuo vissuto e il tuo modo di essere*.
> le omologazioni non fanno per me.
> E la razza umana progredisce perchè c'è biodiversità di sentimenti.
> Solo così si cresce.
> La staticità porta all'estinzione


no, oggettive


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho trovato mail di prenotazione e scontrino parcheggio.
> Non era avvezzo a tradire, anche un cieco avrebbe trovato prove.
> Ma anche non le avessi trovate qualcuno sicuramente dei loro colleghi mi avrebbe chiamata, perchè in ufficio si comportavano come se fossero una coppia, senza nascondersi.
> Sia durante la loro relazione, sia dopo.
> ...


dai non preoccuparti....ho poche persone con cui parlarne, e chiedo aiuto.
Forse per la prima volta nella mia vita.

ecco,le ricevute....è stato davvero poco scaltro. E' la pistola fumante.
pensa che per giorni e giorni io invece ho cercato scontrini, tracce, qualcosa,
tutto sparito...nessuna traccia di un certo locale pubblico. 
Però qualcuno/a li ha visti in giro...ho paura di contattarli, sia perché scavare
mi crea ulteriore inquietudine e sono sotto terapia, sia perché le persone che probabilmente sanno
sono amici/amiche di mia moglie. Sarebbe un azzardo, e non voglio darle una occasione
d'oro per avere qualcosa da recriminare. ora ci vado davvero con i piedi di piombo,
niente più passi falsi dovuti a inesperienza. 

a proposito,
di info preziosissime ne ho avuto tante qui dentro, ma con almeno 3 settimane di ritardo
e certe cose dovevo saperle prima. 
Grazie a tutti !


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, oggettive


sempre per te.

un colore. Un vaso. Un assassinio è una cosa "oggettiva"

Amare in un modo o nell'altro non lo è.
E' soggettivo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sempre per te.


so quanto tradire spacca il cuore ma tradisco


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> so quanto tradire spacca il cuore ma tradisco



sei sempre limitata con me.
A me non ha spaccato l cuore il tradimento.
Ha spaccato il cuore il suo amore per lei.


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2012)

*Tutta, tutta la mia profonda stima.*

tutta la mia stima Tebe, solo questo vorrei dirti leggendoti.
Un segno resta indelebile... nonostante tutto, nonostante la tua grande capacità.
Sei molto umana Tebe, questo veramente mi piace di te.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei sempre *limitata* con me.
> A me non ha spaccato l cuore il tradimento.
> Ha spaccato il cuore il suo amore per lei.


sì, ho grossi limiti in effetti .
comunque ho detto che se va bene a voi tutto è perfetto...certo che se ora vuoi convincere me della tua idea non ci siamo.
dei tuoi ragionamenti...come già detto più volte, posso solo pensare che siano tagliati su misura da te e per te e per questo non discutibili all'interno della tua coppia.
dovendo fare un ragionamento un po' allargato entra acqua da tutte le parti


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me non ha spaccato l cuore il tradimento.
> Ha spaccato il cuore il suo amore per lei.



tebe, che differenza c'è con le nostre storie?
solo perchè a noi fa male anche il sesso e non solo l'innamorarsi di altre/i?


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ho grossi limiti in effetti .
> comunque ho detto che se va bene a voi tutto è perfetto...certo che se ora vuoi convincere me della tua idea non ci siamo.
> dei tuoi ragionamenti...come già detto più volte, posso solo pensare che siano tagliati su misura da te e per te e per questo non discutibili all'interno della tua coppia.
> dovendo fare un ragionamento un po' allargato entra acqua da tutte le parti



tu vuoi convincere me della non giustezza della mia coppia in quanto non omologata alla tua e al tuo modo di pensare.
Acqua da tutte le parti?
ma smettila


Questo è un post che vuole solo far vedere che c'è un altra via, che si può prendere o meno.


I tuoi ragionamenti sono chiari, come sono i miei.


Sei tu che non ti arrendi al mio modo, personale, di vedermi in coppia.
Fai pace con i diversi da te.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tebe, che differenza c'è con le nostre storie?
> solo perchè a noi fa male anche il sesso e non solo l'innamorarsi di altre/i?



c'è differenza.
Perchè voi siete qui anche per un tradimento di solo sesso. Vi fa male uguale a quello emotivo.

A me no.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

la scopata in giro non è tradimento per me.
Mai stato.

Per te è tradimento?


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> 
> *Non è lo stesso rischio proprio per niente.*
> Se mi beccherà e non perdonerà ci lasceremo.


come mai ti ritieni al riparo dal rischio?
qui non si tratta di stare attenti ad attraversare la strada, bensì di percepire come rischiosa una situazione che hai creato tu e che potrebbe evolversi in modi imprevedibili (bè, a ben vedere, prevedibili, nelle possibilità)

boh, forse sono io terra terra, ma quando vedo mutande extra volare :mrgreen:, vedo nubi all'orizzonte...


----------



## ciao (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopata in giro non è tradimento per me.
> Mai stato.


ma per Mattia lo è?
se posso chiedere...


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopata in giro non è tradimento per me.
> Mai stato.
> 
> Per te è tradimento?


Che per te non lo sia è sempre stato chiaro, mi chiedo solo come reagirebbe Mattia se leggesse il blog, tipo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ma figurati....io sono nella stessa situazione
> ed anzi mi sento come dentro un depuratore ...
> malfunzionante....
> 
> ...



I post di Tebe dovrebbero anche far riflettere su determinate situazioni che spesso si leggono ovunque, dove l'uomo tradisce perchè cacciatore la donna per "sentimento"

Racconto qualcosa a riguardo, dove lavoro io spesso vengono a trovarmi tre amici, insieme si chiacchera  si dicono le solite stronzate che dicono gli uomini, potete immaginare di che tipo.
Ora uno dei tre, si fa l'amante, e questo era uno che diceva, io la femmina parapi e parapa!! insomma le solite cretinagini... ora quest'uomo sta almeno più di un'ora al cell la mattina, ed il pomeriggio idem.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> ma per Mattia lo è?
> se posso chiedere...


per lui era tradimento tutto. Anche uscire con amici maschi senza di lui.
Un geloso dei peggiori.
Quelli duri e puri.
Oggi, sapendo che io non sono fedele ed avendo tradito lui, ha cambiato il suo modo di vedere le cose.
Non molto.
Ma quel tanto di accettare di stare con me, per amore, e accettare il patto di fedeltà rotto.

Per lui però sarebbe più grave il tradimento per sesso, in quanto entrano in gioco cazzi lunghi, orgasmi e tutto il repertorio testosteronico maschile.
Accetterebbe meglio un tradimento per amore.
Al contrario mio.
Conclusione?

-Quindi Mattia se mi beccherai devo dirti che era una cotta?-
-Si.-
-Anche se era sesso?-
-Si.-
-Ok-


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come mai ti ritieni al riparo dal rischio?
> qui non si tratta di stare attenti ad attraversare la strada, bensì di percepire come rischiosa una situazione che hai creato tu e che potrebbe evolversi in modi imprevedibili (bè, a ben vedere, prevedibili, nelle possibilità)
> 
> boh, forse sono io terra terra, ma quando vedo mutande extra volare :mrgreen:, vedo nubi all'orizzonte...



...ma sono io che non mi spiego?

Io non sono al riparo da nessun rischio, chi l'ha detto?
Ho scritto che non è lo stesso rischio.
Non è lo stesso perchè io ho messo in conto che lui non mi perdoni.
Lui non ha pensato ai rischi.
Ha tradito come un invornito scatenando una monnezza intorno.

L'unico rischio che corro è quello che mi lasci perchè non riesce a superare.

Bene.
Se non riesce a superarlo amen.
Soffrirò come un cane, ma sarà una persona che alla fine non era adatta a me.

E' semplice il discorso.

Poi uno ci può leggere non amore, un amore fasullo, egoismo e tutto quello che volete.

Ma io vengo prima di lui. Di mia madre. Di mio padre e di tutto il creato.
Una stronza?
No.
Sono una brava persona, che ama in maniera diversa senza fondersi con l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che per te non lo sia è sempre stato chiaro, mi chiedo solo come reagirebbe Mattia se leggesse il blog, tipo.


reagirebbe come me quando ho letto le mail che mandava a lei.

Vuoi un riassunto?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per lui era tradimento tutto. Anche uscire con amici maschi senza di lui.
> Un geloso dei peggiori.
> Quelli duri e puri.
> Oggi, sapendo che io non sono fedele ed avendo tradito lui, ha cambiato il suo modo di vedere le cose.
> ...



Vale all'inizio quello evidenziato in rosso, dopo quando si comincia a riflettere per davvero, si riceve una doppia mazzata in testa, non per nulla conosco a mena dito la storia di "infatuazione" etc.. 
Questo chiaramente vale per me. Non so per gli altri uomini se è uguale.


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopata in giro non è tradimento per me.
> Mai stato.
> 
> Per te è tradimento?



ma si tebe, perchè per quanto ci si illuda sono pochissimi i robocop che riescono a trombare fuori e tornare col sorriso a casa e a far felice il partner.
il 98% fa come mattia, dopo un po' _crede_ di essersi innamorato e ti sbatte in faccia quanto fastidio gli dai tra le palle.
non ti considerano più, non ti toccano più con un dito, ti raccontano miriadi di stronzate bestiali su quando/dove/come/perchè  escono/rientrano/fanno/non fanno.

qui tutti i traditi sono distrutti, ma distrutti dalle menzogne e dalle privazioni, non solo dal sesso che il partner ha fatto in giro. quello è la goccia, la ciliegina sulla torta.
tradire comporta menzogna e la menzogna fa male.
non tutti siamo uguali ma, ne prendo atto, qualcuno lo fa con più stile.
tu hai subito anche con stile, al tuo posto ci fossi stata io, a mattia qualche gesso qua e là non glielo levava nessuno [avvertenza: leggasi come _paradosso_]


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma sono io che non mi spiego?
> 
> Io non sono al riparo da nessun rischio, chi l'ha detto?
> Ho scritto che non è lo stesso rischio.
> ...



Ti stiamo martellando 

Stavolta concordo in quello che hai scritto, ma vorrei farti una domanda che già ti hanno fatto, perchè correre il rischio ? cosa cerchi? cosa vuoi?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma si tebe, perchè per quanto ci si illuda sono pochissimi i robocop che riescono a trombare fuori e tornare col sorriso a casa e a far felice il partner.
> il 98% fa come mattia, dopo un po' _crede_ di essersi innamorato e ti sbatte in faccia quanto fastidio gli dai tra le palle.
> non ti considerano più, non ti toccano più con un dito, ti raccontano miriadi di stronzate bestiali su quando/dove/come/perchè escono/rientrano/fanno/non fanno.
> 
> ...



Sei fantastica Tesla.


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma sono io che non mi spiego?
> 
> Io non sono al riparo da nessun rischio, chi l'ha detto?
> Ho scritto che non è lo stesso rischio.
> ...



sì questo l'ho capito, forse non mi sono spiegata io
intendevo il rischio che lui, una volta scoperto il tradimento (spero di no, eh!), ti creda innamorata dell'altro o qualcosa del genere...
insomma, tu sei rimasta con lui perchè gli hai creduto, hai creduto che lui non fosse innamorato della tipa, ma non è detto che Mattia ti ricambi la "cortesia", da qui il rischio di perdere tutto per niente

per altro, mi rendo conto che detto così diventa un discorso ostico...ma perchè ha i piedi d'argilla, sono eventi che tendono per loro natura ad incasinare tutto, secondo me...


----------



## ciao (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per lui era tradimento tutto. Anche uscire con amici maschi senza di lui.
> Un geloso dei peggiori.
> Quelli duri e puri.
> Oggi, sapendo che io non sono fedele ed avendo tradito lui, ha cambiato il suo modo di vedere le cose.
> ...


ok. grazie.
e per Manager tu non provi nient'altro che attrazione fisica?
non mi sembri persona di scarsa emotività o sensibilità, anzi.
in poche parole, da quel che leggo, non ti vedo fredda e refrattaria al coinvolgimento... dalla vita in su.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma si tebe, perchè per quanto ci si illuda sono pochissimi i robocop che riescono a trombare fuori e tornare col sorriso a casa e a far felice il partner.
> il 98% fa come mattia, dopo un po' _crede_ di essersi innamorato e ti sbatte in faccia quanto fastidio gli dai tra le palle.
> non ti considerano più, non ti toccano più con un dito, ti raccontano miriadi di stronzate bestiali su quando/dove/come/perchè  escono/rientrano/fanno/non fanno.
> 
> ...



Ci sono state un paio di volte, che lo stile stava andando a farsi benedire.

Erano passati più di sei mesi.
Io abbastanza tranquilla. Lui pure.
Peccato non mi avesse detto che lei gli mandava gli sms sul cellulare del lavoro e che lo invitava alle sette del mattino a prendere il caffè, in azienda perchè stava tanto male.
E lui andava.
Dopo più di sei mesi.

per il resto. Tradire comporta menzogna.
Vero.
Per questo non chiedo mai niente a lui dove va, con chi va e quando torna.


----------



## Trasparenza (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> tradire comporta *menzogna* e la menzogna fa male.


grande stima....grande rispetto per Tesla!
:up::amici:
grande persona da quanto leggo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti stiamo martellando
> 
> Stavolta concordo in quello che hai scritto, ma vorrei farti una domanda che già ti hanno fatto, perchè correre il rischio ? *cosa cerchi? cosa vuoi?*


non cerco niente. Non voglio niente.
Sono mesi che spiego il mio punto di vista e ancora a chiedermi questo?

Ok, cerco cazzi in giro.
Perchè la vita è una sola e io voglio godermela.



Più cazzi per tutte.


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me, il fottuto bicchiere è sempre mezzo pieno. Non solo. Dico anche:
> Minchia che bello, ce n'è ancora metà!


Tanti auguri...


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì questo l'ho capito, forse non mi sono spiegata io
> intendevo il rischio che lui, una volta scoperto il tradimento (spero di no, eh!), ti creda innamorata dell'altro o qualcosa del genere...
> insomma, tu sei rimasta con lui perchè gli hai creduto, hai creduto che lui non fosse innamorato della tipa, *ma non è detto che Mattia ti ricambi la "cortesia",* da qui il rischio di perdere tutto per niente
> 
> per altro, mi rendo conto che detto così diventa un discorso ostico...ma perchè ha i piedi d'argilla, sono eventi che tendono per loro natura ad incasinare tutto, secondo me...



l'ho scritto prima.
Se lui mi lasciasse perchè non supera, vuole semplicemente dire che non è l' uomo adatto a me e io la donna adatta a lui.

Starò male certo.
Ma non ne morirò.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non cerco niente. Non voglio niente.
> Sono mesi che spiego il mio punto di vista e ancora a chiedermi questo?
> 
> Ok, cerco cazzi in giro.
> ...



Ma sempre  me le brutte risposte :mrgreen: 


























Clà e te le cerchi che vuoi?


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'ho scritto prima.
> Se lui mi lasciasse perchè non supera, vuole semplicemente dire che non è l' uomo adatto a me e io la donna adatta a lui.
> 
> Starò male certo.
> Ma non ne morirò.



ok
sembra un test!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu vuoi convincere me della non giustezza della mia coppia in quanto non omologata alla tua e al tuo modo di pensare.
> Acqua da tutte le parti?
> *ma smettila
> *
> ...


già fatto


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> reagirebbe come me quando ho letto le mail che mandava a lei.
> 
> Vuoi un riassunto?


No, grazie, so leggere.
That's amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non cerco niente. Non voglio niente.
> Sono mesi che spiego il mio punto di vista e ancora a chiedermi questo?
> 
> Ok, cerco cazzi in giro.
> ...


"Indigestione di cazzi"  ( cit. C.Matraini - 2011)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> "Indigestione di cazzi" ( cit. C.Matraini - 2011)



E quella dove mi hai scritto, a me piace il cazzo a quando risale? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> No, grazie, so leggere.
> That's amore.


Tebe non voglio polemizzare, mi sei simpatica, davvero, il più delle volte; siamo credo geneticamente diverse, un po' come quegli indiani d'America che potevano salire sulle impalcature senza problemi perché non avevano il gene del pericolo o qualcosa del genere, o forse è solo una leggenda.
Quindi il tuo contributo è molto importante per capire come vivono altre persone i rapporti interpersonali, non ci capiremo mai fino in fondo ma va bene così


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi. Lentamente. A volte con fatica. A volte quasi con euforia, abbiamo fatto piazza pulita di tutte le macerie.
> Abbiamo fatto un nuovo progetto.
> Più grande.
> Abbiamo scommesso su di noi.
> ...


ti ho letta tutta di un fiato. analogie: io drogato di un altro, lui che soffre come un cane. mi sento in colpa ancora adesso, se ci ripenso. comunque ne siamo usciti. posso chiederti qualcosa di più di voi? della vostra nuova casa coppia, di quello che avete cambiato, di come avete cambiato?


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe non voglio polemizzare, mi sei simpatica, davvero, il più delle volte; siamo credo geneticamente diverse, un po' come quegli indiani d'America che potevano salire sulle impalcature senza problemi perché non avevano il gene del pericoloo.qualcosa.del.genere, o forse è solo una leggenda.
> Quindi il tuo contributo è molto importante per capire come vivono altre persone i rapporti interpersonali, non ci capiremo mai fino in fondo ma va bene così




 Io volevo solo dare la mia testimonianza ai nuovi che sono arrivati qui negli ultimi tempi, con un carico di dolore incredibile e fargli vedere che c'è anche un altro modo di vedere le cose.

magari per qualcuno è inconcepibile o una stronzata, ma per altri è sicuramente di aiuto. 

Questo dovevate leggere secondo me, non capire il perchè o il per come, cosa provo, amore che fa acqua o non fa acqua, amenità e cazzi a nastro e tutto il resto. 

Non era Tebe e come vive lei il rapporto di coppia questo lo scopo del 3d.


E' una testimonianza pura.
Senza giudizi da parte mia.
Messa li.
Che dice.
Io ho patito questo e ho fatto questo.

Punto.


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> "Indigestione di cazzi"  ( cit. C.Matraini - 2011)


Nell'Ottocento le donne considerate "isteriche" venivano curate con il massaggio pelvico, il quale non veniva in alcun modo collegato al sesso dai medici che usavano tali tecniche. In questo ambito nacque l'invenzione del vibratore. Oggi abbiamo fatto un passo ulteriore.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSfphr8f214&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sempre  me le brutte risposte :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mrgreen:


scusa...

flapflap


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> Troppa gente in negativite.
> Non va bene.
> ...


Grazie, ci voleva un post così. 
Hai alimentato la mia positività di oggi, sono un mostro tutta sorrisi e allegria da quando mi sono svegliata.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie, ci voleva un post così.
> Hai alimentato la mia positività di oggi, sono un mostro tutta sorrisi e allegria da quando mi sono svegliata.



Grazie Mille.
Era solo questo il mio scopo.

Una ventata di positività Tebena.

Di cui ognuno prende ciò che vuole. Anche niente.

Non sono un farmaco salvavita.

Sono solo una guest star allegra


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

è una modalità, lei dice, non fusionale con l altro.

come dire..mi _fondo_ invece con un amore piu universale, e me ne fotto, o quasi, del particolare.

e lui fa altrettanto. 

un tacito accordo di compensazione ? che poi...io non ci credo che sia solo sesso...non reggerebbe per cosi tanto tempo. tant'è che per mattia non lo è stato.



Sicuramente pero', questo mettere sè stessi al centro è piu vincente di qualsiasi comportamento diverso. che ne dite?

ma se si nasce quadrate ci si puo' trasformare in tebate?


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ti ho letta tutta di un fiato. analogie: io drogato di un altro, lui che soffre come un cane. mi sento in colpa ancora adesso, se ci ripenso. comunque ne siamo usciti. posso chiederti qualcosa di più di voi? della vostra nuova casa coppia, di quello che avete cambiato, di come avete cambiato?


scusami, è suonato il telefono e ho chiuso il post frettolosamente. mi chiedevo per che cosa è passata la ri-fondazione della vostra coppia. la nostra ancora non so dirlo con certezza. lui si è fidato di me e credo che abbia fatto molta fatica. io mi sono fidato di lui, anche se sembra paradossale, ma anche di me stesso e del  fatto che le cose sarebbero tornate buone tra noi due. la fiducia, quindi. e poi abbiamo fatto il contrario di quello che ci consigliavano: "prenditi più spazio per te stesso" ma invece ci siamo presi più spazi in coppia. altre cose non so identificarle. ricordo però una grande fatica e un grande senso di solitudine e di vuoto, all'inizio. e la paura di perderlo, o di averlo perso, contemporaneamente. e ricordo lui che era... bravissimo


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Mille.
> Era solo questo il mio scopo.
> 
> Una ventata di positività Tebena.
> ...



allegra?


a me sembra il contrario Tebe.

sicuramente è una impressione sbagliata.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> allegra?
> 
> 
> a me sembra il contrario Tebe.
> ...



Era ironico.
Una risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il mio, il nostro, non è amore.

Quindi ripeto.
Sono una figa allegra e mi piacciono, tanto, I cazzI.


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

Bho, non avevo ancora letto gli altri commenti, ma vabbè.

 Non la penso come te su un po' di cose e con la parentesy harmony hai rischiato di istigarmi ad uccidere, 
ma io ho percepito solo un bel calcio in culo di incoraggiamento per tutti ( non altri segni di affetto, te lo giuro :scared:, mi sono appena fatta una doccia).



Non ho fatto modifiche strane, andava tutto a capo un po' a caso. Risolto.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era ironico.
> Una risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il mio, il nostro, non è amore.
> 
> Quindi ripeto.
> Sono una figa allegra e mi piacciono, tanto, I cazzI.



tebe, se tu vuoi dimostrare cosa contiene per te questa parola, ti devi aspettare anche che qualcuno ti contesti o la parola o il contenuto.


per me è un amore particolare per sè stessi.

 ecco però..non vedo che c'entra la frase finale. quella proprio mah..


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera con Mattia siamo andati ad una notte bianca.
> Bancarelle, mangiare, gente musica  diversa in ogni piazza.
> Lui con il braccio intorno alle mie spalle. Io appiccicata a patella rachitica. Anni che siamo insieme eppure.
> Tipo fidanzati invorniti.
> ...


Tebe...non ho letto tutte le risposte...
ma ti dico solo una cosa...
sei una gran donna....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era ironico.
> Una risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il mio, il nostro, non è amore.
> 
> Quindi ripeto.
> Sono una figa allegra e mi piacciono, tanto, I cazzI.


Ma scusami non è che devi spendere fiumi di parole a convincere qualcuno di qualsiasi cosa no?
Cosa disse la mia amica?
Io sono questa.
Prendere o lasciare.

Sono dell'opinione che chiunque pensi di avere in tasca la definizione di vero amore, sia solo un presuntuoso.

Tu puoi dire...io cari miei amo così e il signor Mattia sa benissimo come sono.
Credimi anche mettere a tutti i costi la parola amore in certi rapporti è deleterio no?

Per me un rapporto uomo donna funziona solo se entrambi si sentono liberi di mettere in gioco quello che loro sentono.
Non può funzionare con sistemi coercitivi per cui se io ci metto cento, anche tu devi fare così no?

Nei rapporti di lunga durata, io penso, che l'amore sia quella essenza che ti impedisce di mandare a fare in culo l'altro no? Che tanto da entrambe le parti ce ne sono occasioni a iosa.

Cioè io non sto lì a meditare tutta la tua storia, non ho palle per questo, sono un uomo e taglio per la spiccia no?

La tua storia è così...
AH ma allora mica è vero che caro Mattia sei così come dici di essere eh?
Allora sticazzi saperlo prima no?
Vafanculo e amen no?

Tanto se ti fa i conti in tasca tu gli dirai...
E tu allora eh?
Parliamo di te...che cosa hai fatto tre anni fa?
Ah già è vero...
Bon non facciamo sti discorsi e andiamo avanti no?

Sai io da vecchio scriverò il remake dell'anonimo vittoriano no?
Anonimo Vicentino
La mia vita segreta...
Sto già studiando tutti i capoversi...perchè certi sono da brivido no?

Ah dovrei scrivere la storia della mia vita coniugale?

Ma fatemi il piacere eh?

Poi ho una nuova congettura.
Il tradimento è un fatto oggettivo.
Colpisce il tradito.
Ma siccome ogni persona è diversa da un'altra ne consegue che qualcuno può anche fregarsene no?

In fondo qua va a finire che tutto può essere tradimento e nulla può essere tradimento no?


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non ho assolutamente detto che le persone non sanno quello che fanno quando lasciano, anzi. Le capisco pure.
> La mia testimonianza in positivo è dedicata a tutte quelle persone come me, che entrano qui e leggono solo storie  dolorose, senza nemmeno una luce in fondo al tunnel che hanno bisogno proprio di leggere qualcosa che invece non è solo nero.
> Io ne avevo bisogno quando sono stata tradita e qui non l'ho trovato.
> E me ne sono andata, smazzandomela da sola
> ...


Capito. Capisco cosa vuoi dire. Se sei passata tre anni fa nel Forum effettivamente non so chi avresti potuto trovare con una storia simile alla tua. Al tempo potevano esserci Amarax, cioè una che è restata col marito fedifrago, ma con un mood diverso dal tuo... la mitica Anna A forse poteva darti conforto... senza dimenticare l'indimenticabile, cioè Mari'.... ma effettivamente no, non potevi trovare molta gente che potesse gettare una luce di speranza nel senso che dici tu. 
A questo punto fai bene a proporre il tuo punto di vista, che è unico nel suo genere.

ari


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In fondo qua va a finire che tutto può essere tradimento e nulla può essere tradimento no?


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non cerco niente. Non voglio niente.
> Sono mesi che spiego il mio punto di vista e ancora a chiedermi questo?
> 
> Ok, cerco cazzi in giro.
> ...


ti comprendo tanto bene 

è il desiderio di tutti, ma non tutti riescono a realizzarlo. anzi, direi che è la minoranza ...


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

Il fatto che piacciano i genitali altrui mi sembra indice di perfetta salute, sono le modalità e la mancanza assoluta di complicità che fanno male a chi ti ama.

Tralasciando comunque il contorno di tebe, la notte bianca che racconti é un'immagine meravigliosa, le difficoltà possono ingigantire un amore quando di base c'é. Quando c'é, l'unica cosa da fare é commutare quel cazzo di switch che abbiamo nel cervello in "felice", perché altrimenti troveremo sempre un motivo per non esserlo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è una modalità, lei dice, non fusionale con l altro.
> 
> come dire..mi _fondo_ invece con un amore piu universale, e me ne fotto, o quasi, del particolare.
> 
> ...


mattia non fa testo rapportato a me. 
le premesse del mio tradimento con Man e le sue sono acqua e olio.
Lui ha tradito per mancanze. Cercava un rifugio caldo dove riposare da me. Due braccia che lo facessero sentire uomo e non il bambinetto che era. Anagraficamente e mentalmente.
Cercava una compagna, non una da scopare. (inutilo dirti cosa cerco io in una storia extra, immagino)

Mi sono letta tutte le loro mail di prima.
Ho letto le mail dall'inizio del loro "amore"
Aprivo. Leggevo. E vedevo sbocciare i loro sentimenti.
Giorno dopo giorno. Settimana dopo settimana.
Ho vissuto in 15 minuti tutta la loro storia sulla pelle, attraverso le loro parole.

Io non ho mai scritto niente del genere ad un mio amante. Mai nemmeno pensato.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> scusami, è suonato il telefono e ho chiuso il post frettolosamente. mi chiedevo per che cosa è passata la ri-fondazione della vostra coppia. la nostra ancora non so dirlo con certezza. lui si è fidato di me e credo che abbia fatto molta fatica. io mi sono fidato di lui, anche se sembra paradossale, ma anche di me stesso e del  fatto che le cose sarebbero tornate buone tra noi due. la fiducia, quindi. e poi abbiamo fatto il contrario di quello che ci consigliavano: "prenditi più spazio per te stesso" ma invece ci siamo presi più spazi in coppia. altre cose non so identificarle. ricordo però una grande fatica e un grande senso di solitudine e di vuoto, all'inizio. e la paura di perderlo, o di averlo perso, contemporaneamente. e ricordo lui che era... bravissimo



nemmeno io so dirlo con certezza. E' stato un insieme di cose.
Ma una cosa è stata proprio eclatante per tutti.
mattia dopo il tradimento è come cresciuto improvvisamente.

Anche noi ci siamo presi più spazi per noi stessi.
Facciamo molte più cose insieme ora che prima.
E parliamo tanto. Ma tanto.
ma quello da subito dopo il tradimento.
E' stato come se si fosse aperta una diga di parole.

Mattia è stato bravo. Come lo sei stato tu.
Certo, noi siamo stati bravissimi, però...da soli..potevamo fare ben poco.:smile:


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bho, non avevo ancora letto gli altri commenti, ma vabbè.
> 
> Non la penso come te su un po' di cose e con la parentesy harmony hai rischiato di istigarmi ad uccidere,
> *ma io ho percepito solo un bel calcio in culo di incoraggiamento per tutti *( non altri segni di affetto, te lo giuro :scared:, mi sono appena fatta una doccia).
> ...



d'accordo, niente vomito. Anche perchè non avrei niente da fiottarti addosso.
Più tardi forse, sto facendo la trippa al sugo.
E' un kg.
Ti ricopro di affetto.

per il neretto.
Era esattamente cosa volevo trasmettere.

Mi sta sorgendo il dubbio che aleggi un legggggggerissssiiiimo pregiudizio per il diversamente sofferente post tradimento...

Mumbl mumble


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami non è che devi spendere fiumi di parole a convincere qualcuno di qualsiasi cosa no?
> Cosa disse la mia amica?
> Io sono questa.
> Prendere o lasciare.
> ...




se ti stra lovvo lunapiena mi cazzia?

flapflap e sput


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se ti stra lovvo lunapiena mi cazzia?
> 
> flapflap e sput


Non lo so...al massimo arriva con la motosega no?


----------



## Circe off line (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe.
> Tu ce la farai.
> Te lo dico dalla prima volta che sei approdata qui.
> Il tuo tradimento è stato peggiore del mio, tu ne devi superare non uno, ma due.
> ...


Grazie Tebe ....lo devo anche a tutti voi. E in particolare a te ;-)


----------



## passante (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, noi siamo stati bravissimi, però...da soli..potevamo fare ben poco.:smile:


:smile:


----------



## Marina60 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> 
> Non è lo stesso rischio proprio per niente.
> Se mi beccherà e non perdonerà ci lasceremo.


Scusa.. se ho capito bene avete ricostruito il vostro " voi " dopo il tradimento di tuo marito, è stata dura e dolorosa ma ora sei felice della vostra intesa.... Mi sfuge il motivo per cui ora tu tradisci lui... ( ho cito bene ? )


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Scusa.. se ho capito bene avete ricostruito il vostro " voi " dopo il tradimento di tuo marito, è stata dura e dolorosa ma ora sei felice della vostra intesa.... Mi sfuge il motivo per cui ora tu tradisci lui... ( ho cito bene ? )



:embolo:questa è Tebastra che ti risponde.


----------



## FataIgnorante (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era ironico.
> Una risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il mio, il nostro, non è amore.
> 
> Quindi ripeto.
> Sono una figa allegra e mi piacciono, tanto, I cazzI.


Cazzi di che tipo?:carneval:


----------



## Tr@deUp (16 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera con Mattia siamo andati ad una notte bianca.
> Bancarelle, mangiare, gente musica  diversa in ogni piazza.
> Lui con il braccio intorno alle mie spalle. Io appiccicata a patella rachitica. Anni che siamo insieme eppure.
> Tipo fidanzati invorniti.
> ...


Il racconto conferma quanto ho da sempre sostenuto. Il tradimento non dovrebbe mai essere scoperto.


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Il racconto conferma quanto ho da sempre sostenuto. Il tradimento non dovrebbe mai essere scoperto.


...infatti a te è andata sempre bene....


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :embolo:questa è Tebastra che ti risponde.




Mi sono cagata addosso.
hai le telecamere?

dai però è appena arrivata, non può sapere tutto...ora _ce_ lo spiego mentre si raffredda la mia fantastica torta alla ricotta.

(non ho il coraggio di assaggiarla...:scared:. ha l'aria di vomito cotto. Quei pezzi di cioccolato sono inquietanti...)


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Scusa.. se ho capito bene avete ricostruito il vostro " voi " dopo il tradimento di tuo marito, è stata dura e dolorosa ma ora sei felice della vostra intesa.... Mi sfuge il motivo per cui ora tu tradisci lui... ( ho cito bene ? )



il tradimento sessuale, quello da boccata di ossigneo, vacanza in Tibet, in Oceania o dove vuoi tu, non mi interessa. Non lo sento come tradimento.
Non chiedo questo tipo di fedeltà all'interno del mio rapporto, perchè vivo l'Amore, assolutamente slegato dal sesso che posso o non posso fare extra.
All'inizio della storia con mattia lui mi aveva detto che la fedeltà era basilare, e bla bla, che mai avrebbe superato un mio tradimento, e bla bla, che io se volevo stare con lui dovevo promettergli che sarei stata fedele, e bla bla.
Pur non capendo perchè lui desse una valenza così importante alla fedeltà fisica, per amore e perchè avevo giudicato che per noi ne valesse la pena, sono stata fedele.
Fedelissima. Una suora. Per sette anni.
E poi...ha tradito lui.
Gli ho semplicemente detto che il patto di fedeltà per me era rotto, e poteva lasciarmi se avesse pensato di non sopportarlo.
Sto tradendo adesso a tre anni dal tradimento.
Sono piuttosto settoriale, devo ammettere.

Non è una vendetta. E' riprendermi un qualcosa di me che avevo regalato ad una persona che pensavo potesse meritarla.
Ho un idea piuttosto integralista della fedeltà, perchè io l'ho vissuta in maniera seria, come un valore davvero importante, anche se non capivo appieno.
ma mi bastava che per lui lo fosse

perle ai porci.
meno male che ho sempre preferito i diamanti.


dammi, come sono andata?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cazzi di che tipo?:carneval:



duri.
degli altri ne ho abbastanza grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

*oi Te*

e la torta... buona ?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il tradimento sessuale, quello da boccata di ossigneo, vacanza in Tibet, in Oceania o dove vuoi tu, non mi interessa. Non lo sento come tradimento.
> Non chiedo questo tipo di fedeltà all'interno del mio rapporto, perchè vivo l'Amore, assolutamente slegato dal sesso che posso o non posso fare extra.
> All'inizio della storia con mattia lui mi aveva detto che la fedeltà era basilare, e bla bla, che mai avrebbe superato un mio tradimento, e bla bla, che io se volevo stare con lui dovevo promettergli che sarei stata fedele, e bla bla.
> Pur non capendo perchè lui desse una valenza così importante alla fedeltà fisica, per amore e perchè avevo giudicato che per noi ne valesse la pena, sono stata fedele.
> ...



ecco perchè mi accanisco ad amare le perle. 


hai sempre una risposta a tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Cominciamo la settimana irritando Tebe. Spero di no. E spero non s'incazzi se dirò qualcosa di ovvio e dove le sue risposte sono arrivate chiare e precise, una delle tante dice mi piacciono i cazzi, o qualcosa del genere.

Ora Tebe arriva in questo forum, ci arriva scrivendo che è uscita o quasi da quel tunnel di dolore che ha dovuto affrontare, dice che, ora sta qua, o sta anche qua, per dare il suo contributo onorevole di stima, per poter aiutare qualcuno/a perchè conosce il dolore. 

La mia riflessione e non domanda, è questa, come può Tebe aiutare sul serio le persone che entrano ed hanno dolore se lei nel suo percorso, ed ancora adesso vive con il partner e nel mentre tradisce. 
Personalmente non accetto le risposte che ho letto, e ripeto può far piacere, e mi fa piacere leggere che vuole aiutare, e lo fa in parte anche secondo il mio parere, ma ricordiamoci bene che quello che si scrive si legge anche, ed anche se dopo non potremo vedere il risultato nelle persone che hanno letto, siamo in parte responsabili per aver dato il nostro contributo.


Ho avuto due approvazioni in questo 3D, probabile che chi mi ha quotato ha detto la sua, se non fosse così che la dica, in base a quello che mi ha quotato o meno, non ha importanza.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cominciamo la settimana irritando Tebe. Spero di no. E spero non s'incazzi se dirò qualcosa di ovvio e dove le sue risposte sono arrivate chiare e precise, una delle tante dice mi piacciono i cazzi, o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Ora Tebe arriva in questo forum, ci arriva scrivendo che è uscita o quasi da quel tunnel di dolore che ha dovuto affrontare, dice che, ora sta qua, o sta anche qua, per dare il suo contributo onorevole di stima, per poter aiutare qualcuno/a perchè conosce il dolore.
> 
> ...




CAMBIA AVATAR.....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CAMBIA AVATAR.....



Avevo letto cambia moglie


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CAMBIA AVATAR.....



buongiorno Annuccia:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo letto cambia moglie


Ciao claudio

:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CAMBIA AVATAR.....


Non ti piace Brad Pitt meditabondo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Annuccia:smile:



Azzo saluti solo le donne? 

Prima free nell'altro 3D, mo qua! 
Mo cerca n'altro 3D per salutà! inchia che marpione!!



PS mi salutasti dopo ammia! prima Annuccia evè!!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo saluti solo le donne?
> 
> Prima free nell'altro 3D, mo qua!
> Mo cerca n'altro 3D per salutà! inchia che marpione!!


fratè ho salutato anche te...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti piace Brad Pitt meditabondo?



Vediamo che risponde.

Ma ti piace il sigaro ?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo saluti solo le donne?
> 
> Prima free nell'altro 3D, mo qua!
> Mo cerca n'altro 3D per salutà! inchia che marpione!!
> ...


ma io e Annucia siamo soci in affari nella stanza relax.. cerca di capire fratè:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè ho salutato anche te...




Dopo però! ma ti capisco e comprendo


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo che risponde.
> 
> Ma ti piace il sigaro ?



lo porta sempre in bocca non vedi?..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo che risponde.
> 
> Ma ti piace il sigaro ?


No.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


 dai Joey non mi deludere


intanto buongiorno anche a te Joey :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dai Joey non mi deludere
> 
> 
> intanto buongiorno anche a te Joey :up:



Puonciorno.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



La pipa ?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo che risponde.
> 
> Ma ti piace il sigaro ?


cosa c'entra il sigaro??...

non amo particolarmente pitt
 è vero....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La pipa ?


Non fumo.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè ho salutato anche te...


lo stavo scribvendo io....

buongiorno socio....
buongiorno anche a te claudio...


vi sono mancata?...


:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa c'entra il sigaro??...
> 
> non amo particolarmente pitt
> è vero....


e dillo chi ami..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa c'entra il sigaro??...
> 
> non amo particolarmente pitt
> è vero....




Non faccio battute sul sigaro, anche perchè la domanda era per joey. 

Non ami pitt!!!...... Manco io.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fumo.


E perchè hai scelto un'avatar con il sigaro ?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo stavo scribvendo io....
> 
> buongiorno socio....
> buongiorno anche a te claudio...
> ...



 certo che mi sei mancata.. la mancanza di una donna del tuo spessore non può non essere avvisata :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> certo che mi sei mancata.. la mancanza di una donna del tuo spessore non può non essere avvisata :smile:




:lecca:[HR][/HR]


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo stavo scribvendo io....
> 
> buongiorno socio....
> buongiorno anche a te claudio...
> ...




Se vabbèh!! una domanda del genere scritta con broccololavandinobattiato, sembra quasi la ricerca dello stuzzicamento  

Comunque a me si, sei mancata tantissimo e ti cercavo in ogni 3D.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :lecca:[HR][/HR]


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E perchè hai scelto un'avatar con il sigaro ?


Perchè il tizio è un mafioso italo americano.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè il tizio è un mafioso italo americano.



Centra qualcosa con la tua persona, l'avatar?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se vabbèh!! una domanda del genere scritta con broccololavandinobattiato, sembra quasi la ricerca dello stuzzicamento
> 
> Comunque a me si, sei mancata tantissimo e ti cercavo in ogni 3D.





:leccaculo:

:rotfl:questa ancora nn l'avevo vista.......


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Centra qualcosa con la tua persona, l'avatar?


No.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :leccaculo:
> 
> :rotfl:questa ancora nn l'avevo vista.......





 me piaceee!! ed a te ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Centra qualcosa con la tua persona, l'avatar?



fff:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fff:



auahaahahhaahahahhaa


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :leccaculo:
> 
> :rotfl:questa ancora nn l'avevo vista.......


e questa?..:scopare:  
m


----------



## Circe (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il tradimento sessuale, quello da boccata di ossigneo, vacanza in Tibet, in Oceania o dove vuoi tu, non mi interessa. Non lo sento come tradimento.
> Non chiedo questo tipo di fedeltà all'interno del mio rapporto, perchè vivo l'Amore, assolutamente slegato dal sesso che posso o non posso fare extra.
> All'inizio della storia con mattia lui mi aveva detto che la fedeltà era basilare, e bla bla, che mai avrebbe superato un mio tradimento, e bla bla, che io se volevo stare con lui dovevo promettergli che sarei stata fedele, e bla bla.
> Pur non capendo perchè lui desse una valenza così importante alla fedeltà fisica, per amore e perchè avevo giudicato che per noi ne valesse la pena, sono stata fedele.
> ...


in due frasi quello che pensavo e che penso io adesso.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il tradimento sessuale, quello da boccata di ossigneo, vacanza in Tibet, in Oceania o dove vuoi tu, non mi interessa. Non lo sento come tradimento.
> Non chiedo questo tipo di fedeltà all'interno del mio rapporto, perchè vivo l'Amore, assolutamente slegato dal sesso che posso o non posso fare extra.
> All'inizio della storia con mattia lui mi aveva detto che la fedeltà era basilare, e bla bla, che mai avrebbe superato un mio tradimento, e bla bla, che io se volevo stare con lui dovevo promettergli che sarei stata fedele, e bla bla.
> Pur non capendo perchè lui desse una valenza così importante alla fedeltà fisica, per amore e perchè avevo giudicato che per noi ne valesse la pena, sono stata fedele.
> ...


così non lo avevi mai scritto, mi pare...

comunque i regali di fidanzamento non si chiedono indietro


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> contraddizioni per il tuo vissuto e il tuo modo di essere.
> le omologazioni non fanno per me.
> E la razza umana progredisce perchè c'è biodiversità di sentimenti.
> Solo così si cresce.
> La staticità porta all'estinzione


stronzate...anzi...

STRONZATE!!!

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> così non lo avevi mai scritto, mi pare...
> 
> comunque i regali di fidanzamento non si chiedono indietro



appunto Free.. io non ti chiederei mai indietro la lavastoviglie :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto Free.. io non ti chiederei mai indietro la lavastoviglie :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma la lavatrice?:inlove:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto Free.. io non ti chiederei mai indietro la lavastoviglie :mrgreen::mrgreen:


e le stoviglie?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma la lavatrice?:inlove:



 neanche quella anzi quella ci serve ...

:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e le stoviglie?
> 
> ahahahahah


quelle te le scasso in testa.ahahhaahhhaha


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> in due frasi quello che pensavo e che penso io adesso.



Sai circe, siamo stati traditi ? si siamo stati traditi! cose ne esce fuori? non ne esce fuori nulla! assolutamente nulla! ne esce fuori soltanto un comportamento spesso e quasi sempre incoerente con la nostra vera persona, ed incoerente con la vera realtà che esiste! alla fine sai cosa rimane? rimane soltanto quello che eri che sei e sarai! il tradimento mi ha messo di fronte la realtà! ho sofferto ed ho sofferto troppo! ora basta, accettiamo la realtà! ed accettiamola per quello che siamo, traendo quello che un tradimento può insegnarti, ma stando bene attenti ad avere cura della nostra persona, perchè curando la nostra persona staremo bene con gli altri, che questi siano i partner o altre persone ( dipende dalla scelta che si fa dopo essere stati traditi) non ha importanza, è importante smetterla di non voler accettare la realtà e viverla dando dimostrazione di essere maturi dopo aver preso una qualsiasi decisione, e viverla nelle modalità che sappiamo da sempre essere nostre. e visto che i traditi soffrono per una chiara motivazione, che la finiscano di soffrire! e si vivano decentemente la loro decisione.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quelle te le scasso in testa.ahahhaahhhaha


e poi ritorni a magna' ch'imman'...

buzzurro e troglodait'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e poi ritorni a magna' ch'imman'...
> 
> buzzurro e troglodait'...
> 
> ahahahah



strunz teng sempe chelle  e riserva lutamma.ahahhaha


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai circe, siamo stati traditi ? si siamo stati traditi! cose ne esce fuori? non ne esce fuori nulla! assolutamente nulla! ne esce fuori soltanto un comportamento spesso e quasi sempre incoerente con la nostra vera persona, ed incoerente con la vera realtà che esiste! alla fine sai cosa rimane? rimane soltanto quello che eri che sei e sarai! il tradimento mi ha messo di fronte la realtà! ho sofferto ed ho sofferto troppo! ora basta, accettiamo la realtà! ed accettiamola per quello che siamo, traendo quello che un tradimento può insegnarti, ma stando bene attenti ad avere cura della nostra persona, perchè curando la nostra persona staremo bene con gli altri, che questi siano i partner o altre persone ( dipende dalla scelta che si fa dopo essere stati traditi) non ha importanza, è importante smetterla di non voler accettare la realtà e viverla dando dimostrazione di essere maturi dopo aver preso una qualsiasi decisione, e viverla nelle modalità che sappiamo da sempre essere nostre. e visto che i traditi soffrono per una chiara motivazione, che la finiscano di soffrire! e si vivano decentemente la loro decisione.



e smettila di gridare......


bo bo..adesso siediti e bevi un bicchier d'acqua....
basta su...

prendi fiato...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e smettila di gridare......
> 
> 
> bo bo..adesso siediti e bevi un bicchier d'acqua....
> ...



:bere:  coraggio tra un pò darà tutto finito


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai circe, siamo stati traditi ? si siamo stati traditi! cose ne esce fuori? non ne esce fuori nulla! assolutamente nulla! ne esce fuori soltanto un comportamento spesso e quasi sempre incoerente con la nostra vera persona, ed incoerente con la vera realtà che esiste! alla fine sai cosa rimane? rimane soltanto quello che eri che sei e sarai! il tradimento mi ha messo di fronte la realtà! ho sofferto ed ho sofferto troppo! ora basta, accettiamo la realtà! ed accettiamola per quello che siamo, traendo quello che un tradimento può insegnarti, ma stando bene attenti ad avere cura della nostra persona, perchè curando la nostra persona staremo bene con gli altri, che questi siano i partner o altre persone ( dipende dalla scelta che si fa dopo essere stati traditi) non ha importanza, è importante smetterla di non voler accettare la realtà e viverla dando dimostrazione di essere maturi dopo aver preso una qualsiasi decisione, e viverla nelle modalità che sappiamo da sempre essere nostre. e visto che i traditi soffrono per una chiara motivazione, che la finiscano di soffrire! e si vivano decentemente la loro decisione.


nel caso di Tebe per me e' molto semplice...

e' zoccola inside...

per tot anni e' stata in stand-by e col tradimento di Mattia e' ritornata operativa...

mo' come dico sempre, e vabbe' cassi tua, pero' se evitasse de di' che ama Mattia metre se scopa o cerca de scopa'...ahahahah...magnager nessuno s'inkazza...

ahahahahah


----------



## Circe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai circe, siamo stati traditi ? si siamo stati traditi! cose ne esce fuori? non ne esce fuori nulla! assolutamente nulla! ne esce fuori soltanto un comportamento spesso e quasi sempre incoerente con la nostra vera persona, ed incoerente con la vera realtà che esiste! alla fine sai cosa rimane? rimane soltanto quello che eri che sei e sarai! il tradimento mi ha messo di fronte la realtà! ho sofferto ed ho sofferto troppo! ora basta, accettiamo la realtà! ed accettiamola per quello che siamo, traendo quello che un tradimento può insegnarti, ma stando bene attenti ad avere cura della nostra persona, perchè curando la nostra persona staremo bene con gli altri, che questi siano i partner o altre persone ( dipende dalla scelta che si fa dopo essere stati traditi) non ha importanza, è importante smetterla di non voler accettare la realtà e viverla dando dimostrazione di essere maturi dopo aver preso una qualsiasi decisione, e viverla nelle modalità che sappiamo da sempre essere nostre. e visto che i traditi soffrono per una chiara motivazione, che la finiscano di soffrire! e si vivano decentemente la loro decisione.


Se tu ci sei arrivato, sono contenta per te. Abbiamo tempistiche diverse, io ho ancora bisogno di tempo. E forse ho bisogno come te di fare altre esperienze fuori dal matrimonio. Te lo ripeto, io che ti leggo, ti vedo molto cambiato dopo che hai tradito a tua volta. Sembra che quasi tu abbia detto a te stesso : "ok cara, ora siamo uno a uno, palla al centro".....


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel caso di Tebe per me e' molto semplice...
> 
> e' zoccola inside...
> 
> ...



ma secondo me non è così
forse vuole cambiare qualcosa nel rapporto con Mattia, ed il tradimento è un desiderio di cambiamento
dato che nessuno lo dice prima, ormai è assodato


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se tu ci sei arrivato, sono contenta per te. Abbiamo tempistiche diverse, io ho ancora bisogno di tempo. E forse ho bisogno come te di fare altre esperienze fuori dal matrimonio. Te lo ripeto, io che ti leggo, ti vedo molto cambiato dopo che hai tradito a tua volta. Sembra che quasi tu abbia detto a te stesso : "ok cara, ora siamo uno a uno, palla al centro".....



No!! io ho tradito perchè semplicemente sono un bastardo! da sempre ho amato la pelle della donna! da sempre ho amato qualsiasi cosa della donna, ma sono semrpe riuscito ad essere fedele.

Nel mio tradimento c'è stata una componente mentale che falsamente mi ha dato degli imput nel tradire, e parte della colpa, ma minima, è stata del forum. Di certo non è stato il mio tradimento a farmi rinsavire. Anzi tutto il contrario, e ti dirò di più Circe, menomale che ho avuto la forza di non andare oltre. Ma questo è un'altro discorso, ormai chiuso.


Anzi ti dirò di più, so che è sbagliato, ma certe cose le abbiamo dentro per convenzioni sociali, se tradisce una donna, è probabile che questa possa soffrire davvero nel tradire per rabbia o altro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No!! io ho tradito perchè semplicemente sono un bastardo! da sempre ho amato la pelle della donna! da sempre ho amato qualsiasi cosa della donna, ma sono semrpe riuscito ad essere fedele.
> 
> Nel mio tradimento c'è stata una componente mentale che falsamente mi ha dato degli imput nel tradire, e parte della colpa, ma minima, è stata del forum. Di certo non è stato il mio tradimento a farmi rinsavire. Anzi tutto il contrario, e ti dirò di più Circe, menomale che ho avuto la forza di non andare oltre. Ma questo è un'altro discorso, ormai chiuso.
> 
> ...


e gli appuntamenti al buio prima?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me non è così
> forse vuole cambiare qualcosa nel rapporto con Mattia, ed il tradimento è un desiderio di cambiamento
> dato che nessuno lo dice prima, ormai è assodato


ma l'ha gia' fatto...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e gli appuntamenti al buio prima?



Sbaglio o ti ho già risposto a questa domanda? fisicamente non ho mai tradito, sono stato un bastardo, e ritengo che, nonostante fisicamente non abbia tradito, è come se lo avessi fatto.

Ma oltre questa mia risposta Minerva, c'è un passato che mi da motivazioni, ma che non giustificano i miei attegiamenti, ma ripeto! fisicamente non avevo mai tradito!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o ti ho già risposto a questa domanda? *fisicamente non ho mai tradito, sono stato un bastardo, e ritengo che, nonostante fisicamente non abbia tradito, è come se lo avessi fatto.
> *
> Ma oltre questa mia risposta Minerva, c'è un passato che mi da motivazioni, ma che non giustificano i miei attegiamenti, ma ripeto! fisicamente non avevo mai tradito!


No, guarda. No.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o ti ho già risposto a questa domanda? fisicamente non ho mai tradito, sono stato un bastardo, e ritengo che, nonostante fisicamente non abbia tradito, è come se lo avessi fatto.
> 
> Ma oltre questa mia risposta Minerva, c'è un passato che mi da motivazioni, ma che non giustificano i miei attegiamenti, ma ripeto! fisicamente non avevo mai tradito!


mi avevi risposto ma non avevo capito , dando per scontato che avessi concluso visto la descrizione che hai fatto di alcuni incontri.
mi sembra che tu insulti un po' la mia intelligenza


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi avevi risposto ma non avevo capito , dando per scontato che avessi concluso visto la descrizione che hai fatto di alcuni incontri.
> mi sembra che tu insulti un po' la mia intelligenza




La colpa è tutta mia, della mia ignoranza, e nel bruttissimo modo di scrivre che ho, quindi se riesci ad accettare questo, non insulto in questo caso, in maniera coscIente. E mi dispiace, insultare dico .


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, guarda. No.



quoto, no no


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

ma era solo un modo di dire.ma davvero incontravi queste donne e non concludevi?





Ultimo ha detto:


> La colpa è tutta mia, della mia ignoranza, e nel bruttissimo modo di scrivre che ho, quindi se riesci ad accettare questo, non insulto in questo caso, in maniera coscIente. E mi dispiace, insultare dico .


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma era solo un modo di dire.ma davvero incontravi queste donne e non concludevi?



E non sai quante, e non solo a Palermo. E non solo in Sicilia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e la torta... buona ?



Buonissima. In effetti non ho avuto il coraggio di assaggiarla, ma stamattina ci ha pensato Mattia e visto che è rimasta metà torta direi che


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E non sai quante, e non solo a Palermo. E non solo in Sicilia.



Non ho capito. Cioè tu incontravi queste donne al buio? Senza averle mai viste? Ma tramite annunci? E poi non concludevi?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cominciamo la settimana irritando Tebe. Spero di no. E spero non s'incazzi se dirò qualcosa di ovvio e dove le sue risposte sono arrivate chiare e precise, una delle tante dice mi piacciono i cazzi, o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> *Ora Tebe arriva in questo forum, ci arriva scrivendo che è uscita o quasi da quel tunnel di dolore che ha dovuto affrontare, dice che, ora sta qua, o sta anche qua, per dare il suo contributo onorevole di stima, per poter aiutare qualcuno/a perchè conosce il dolore. *
> 
> ...



Mi piacciono i cazzi (vero) era ironico in quel contesto.

Sul neretto...che film guardi? Io sono entrata perchè non potevo parlare con nessuno di Man, che aiuto agli altri. Quello è venuto dopo, non certo perchè sento di essere una buona samaritana o quant'altro.

la domanda però è.
Perchè ti arroghi il diritto di decidere per gli altri cosa aiuta o non aiuta?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Cioè tu incontravi queste donne al buio? Senza averle mai viste? Ma tramite annunci? E poi non concludevi?


per scelta...

delle altre...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puonciorno.



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Cioè tu incontravi queste donne al buio? Senza averle mai viste? Ma tramite annunci? E poi non concludevi?



Le conoscevo in chat, dopo tramite messenger ci vedevamo. 

In chat ho imparato qualcosa, qualcosa che riguarda il mondo femminile, e nella realtà facelo stesso, mettendo in atto quello imparato. E tutto tornava anche nella realtà anzi meglio.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> in due frasi quello che pensavo e che penso io adesso.



meglio i diamanti no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> così non lo avevi mai scritto, mi pare...
> 
> comunque i regali di fidanzamento non si chiedono indietro



che kreti!


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stronzate...anzi...
> 
> STRONZATE!!!
> 
> ahahahah



ok, quindi?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le conoscevo in chat, dopo tramite messenger ci vedevamo.
> 
> In chat ho imparato qualcosa,* qualcosa che riguarda il mondo femminile*, e nella realtà facelo stesso, mettendo in atto quello imparato. E tutto tornava anche nella realtà anzi meglio.


cosa?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai circe, siamo stati traditi ? si siamo stati traditi! cose ne esce fuori? *non ne esce fuori nulla! *assolutamente nulla! ne esce fuori soltanto un comportamento spesso e quasi sempre incoerente con la nostra vera persona, ed incoerente con la vera realtà che esiste! alla fine sai cosa rimane? rimane soltanto quello che eri che sei e sarai! il tradimento mi ha messo di fronte la realtà! ho sofferto ed ho sofferto troppo! ora basta, accettiamo la realtà! ed accettiamola per quello che siamo, traendo quello che un tradimento può insegnarti, ma stando bene attenti ad avere cura della nostra persona, perchè curando la nostra persona staremo bene con gli altri, che questi siano i partner o altre persone ( dipende dalla scelta che si fa dopo essere stati traditi) non ha importanza, è importante smetterla di non voler accettare la realtà e viverla dando dimostrazione di essere maturi dopo aver preso una qualsiasi decisione, e viverla nelle modalità che sappiamo da sempre essere nostre. e visto che i traditi soffrono per una chiara motivazione, che la finiscano di soffrire! e si vivano decentemente la loro decisione.



l'importante è che parli sempre per te.
Se per la tua persona non ne è uscito sulla di buono mi spiace.
per la mia coppia si.
poi sai, tante teste e tante idee.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stronzate...anzi...
> 
> STRONZATE!!!
> 
> ahahahah


Riduttivo questo commento di un pensiero come quello personale di una persona come Tebe.
Non pensavo che Traditori e Traditi potessero arrivare alla "tifoseria", mi sembra di essere a Balalrò o a Porta a porta o addirittura in curva allo stadio.
In quelle tre righe Tebe ha dato esattamente il senso di evoluzionismo.
ma perchè veramente pensate che la monogamia rimarrà per sempre nella cultura della nostra società?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le conoscevo in chat, dopo tramite messenger ci vedevamo.
> 
> In chat ho imparato qualcosa, qualcosa che riguarda il mondo femminile, e nella realtà facelo stesso, mettendo in atto quello imparato. E tutto tornava anche nella realtà anzi meglio.



Cioè cosa tornava?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se tu ci sei arrivato, sono contenta per te. Abbiamo tempistiche diverse, io ho ancora bisogno di tempo. E forse ho bisogno come te di fare altre esperienze fuori dal matrimonio. Te lo ripeto, io che ti leggo, ti vedo molto cambiato dopo che hai tradito a tua volta. Sembra che quasi tu abbia detto a te stesso : "*ok cara, ora siamo uno a uno, palla al centro".....*



pure a me. E trovo il comportamento sbagliato e infantile.
Ma è quello che ha deciso lui di fare, e se lo ha fatto progredire ben venga.
Chi sono io per dirgli che sbaglia, che ha ancora tanto dolore dentro e cerca di soffocarlo cos', che non ha superato niente?

Non sono nessuno, perchè solo lui sa qual'è la verità.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che kreti!



le provo tutte!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me. E trovo il comportamento sbagliato e infantile.
> Ma è quello che ha deciso lui di fare, e se lo ha fatto progredire ben venga.
> Chi sono io per dirgli che sbaglia, che ha ancora tanto dolore dentro e cerca di soffocarlo cos', che non ha superato niente?
> 
> Non sono nessuno, perchè solo lui sa qual'è la verità.



:inlove: Tebuccia ,lascia tutto  e tutti e vieni meco...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:




si????
Vieni ad un appuntamento al buio con me???


flapflap

eddai...vieni, vieni...non ti faccio, quasi, nulla....


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Riduttivo questo commento di un pensiero come quello personale di una persona come Tebe.
> Non pensavo che Traditori e Traditi potessero arrivare alla "tifoseria", mi sembra di essere a Balalrò o a Porta a porta o addirittura in curva allo stadio.
> In quelle tre righe Tebe* ha dato esattamente il senso di evoluzionismo.
> *ma perchè veramente pensate che la monogamia rimarrà per sempre nella cultura della nostra società?


beh, se consideriamo quella evoluzione siamo messi proprio male.
non è tanto questione di monogamia ma di lealtà verso gli altri


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacciono i cazzi (vero) era ironico in quel contesto.
> 
> Sul neretto...che film guardi? Io sono entrata perchè non potevo parlare con nessuno di Man, che aiuto agli altri. Quello è venuto dopo, non certo perchè sento di essere una buona samaritana o quant'altro.
> 
> ...



Bhe chiarirsi è buono no? 

Ma non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere per gli altri, ho espresso una mia opinione, ( leggi cosa ha scritto circe, ha scritto che quando io ho tradito, nel mio tradimento ho trovato la forza di uscire nel tradimento subito, come se tradire potesse aiutare, ma non è vero) 

Sei sicura che in qualche 3D non hai scritto diversamente? che stavi a leggerci e visto l'andazzo hai aspettato di registrarti, e nel mentre hai affrontato da sola il tutto.


E dopo ti sei registrata.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'importante è che parli sempre per te.
> Se per la tua persona non ne è uscito sulla di buono mi spiace.
> per la mia coppia si.
> poi sai, tante teste e tante idee.


Tebe. Devi partire dal presupposto che i traditi non accetteranno mai che una persona possa tradire.
Segui bene.
Non parlo del tradimento in sè. Già la parola tradimento è di per sè quello che è.
Parlo della non possibilità a priori da parte di queste persone.
Quando si ha queste idee a priori la persona non recepisce il mondo reale intorno a sè. Giudica impossibile che questo possa accadere e come tale si comporta. Vedi Daniele.
Invece di analizzare il mondo che ci circonda, e come tu hai fatto, a modo tuo hai avuto accrescimento interiore e aumentato la tua cultura e addirittura la tua etica, molti rimangono al palo ed hanno bisogno di vari supporti, psicologici e non per elaborare e superare. Non tutti siamo come Tebe. La stessa donna mi ha tradito due volte,e  due volte perdonata, poi mi sono stufato non del fatto del tradimento era oramai passato in secondo piano, ma perchè avevo altri interessi altri stimoli ed ho elaborato il tradimento come una semplice tappa fisiologica, poi altre esperienze a 360° mi hanno aperto un mondo interessante.
Ridurlo a Puttane e Bastardi è veramente poca cosa. Tebe ha ragione : perle ai porci.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa?



Minerva, non posso risponderti, se vuoi in MP posso, qua so che scriverei talmente male che capireste chissà cosa. Ma preferirei evitare discorsi del genere, se può farti piacere posso scriverti che, considero il mondo femminile nettamente superiore a quello maschile.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe chiarirsi è buono no?
> 
> Ma non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere per gli altri, ho espresso una mia opinione, ( leggi cosa ha scritto circe, ha scritto che quando io ho tradito, nel mio tradimento ho trovato la forza di uscire nel tradimento subito, come se tradire potesse aiutare, ma non è vero)
> 
> ...



con tutto il rispetto non hai capito una cippa e si sono sicura di avere scritto esattamente quanto vado a RIspiegarti

Appena stata tradita sono venuta qui, mi sono registrata con   il nome Cassandra, ho letto, mi sono intristita ancora di più e me ne sono andata, senza mai tornarci se non qualche giorno prima di Tradire con manager.
E ho deciso di restare.


Più chiaro ora?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'importante è che parli sempre per te.
> Se per la tua persona non ne è uscito sulla di buono mi spiace.
> per la mia coppia si.
> poi sai, tante teste e tante idee.



Parlo per me certo, ma chi legge è un tradito/a e sono, e siamo persone di solito cattoliche e con una sofferenza enorme data dall'educazione cattolica ricevuta e non. 

Proviamo a domandare chi qua è sposato?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si????
> Vieni ad un appuntamento al buio con me???
> 
> 
> ...



La prossima volta che vado ad un appuntamento al buio, sarà la volta in cui la donna, non uscirà viva dalle mie mani... liscIe vellutate e morbide ( le mani) 

Flap flap...
 ma sono un diversamente fedele :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se consideriamo quella evoluzione siamo messi proprio male.
> non è tanto questione di monogamia ma di lealtà verso gli altri


Ma dove sta la lealtà nel rapporto fra due.
Attenzione perchè qui c'è da parlarne parecchio. Una rivisitazione totale. Lealtà a cosa? Alla bandiera allo stato a cosa? Alla figa o al cazzo?
Per me essere sleali è abbandonare la famiglia, moglie e figli. Questo è mancanza di lealtà verso la persona. Questo è il vero tradimento.
Poi se veramente vogliamo dare della troia ad ogni donna che tradisce, o del bastardo ad ogni uomo che tradisce nella sua forma assoluta azione = reazione ; causa = effetto.
Bè è molto riduttivo. Ammiro Tebe. Non è banale ma senza accorgersene ha prospettive completamente diverse. Se pensate che una coppia è solo coppia come è sempre stato pensato sbagliate di grosso.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si????
> Vieni ad un appuntamento al buio con me???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma dove sta la lealtà nel rapporto fra due.
> Attenzione perchè qui c'è da parlarne parecchio. Una rivisitazione totale. *Lealtà a cosa?* Alla bandiera allo stato a cosa? Alla figa o al cazzo?
> Per me essere sleali è abbandonare la famiglia, moglie e figli. Questo è mancanza di lealtà verso la persona. Questo è il vero tradimento.
> Poi se veramente vogliamo dare della troia ad ogni donna che tradisce, o del bastardo ad ogni uomo che tradisce nella sua forma assoluta azione = reazione ; causa = effetto.
> Bè è molto riduttivo. Ammiro Tebe. Non è banale ma senza accorgersene ha prospettive completamente diverse. Se pensate che una coppia è solo coppia come è sempre stato pensato sbagliate di grosso.


lealtà verso la persona che hai stimato abbastanza per pensare di costruire un rapporto, lealtà a lui, al rapporto stesso e verso la nostra coscienza.
sul resto mi pare che parli da solo...o con qualcun altro visto che sono cose che non ho mai detto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto non hai capito una cippa e si sono sicura di avere scritto esattamente quanto vado a RIspiegarti
> 
> Appena stata tradita sono venuta qui, mi sono registrata con il nome Cassandra, ho letto, mi sono intristita ancora di più e me ne sono andata, senza mai tornarci se non qualche giorno prima di Tradire con manager.
> E ho deciso di restare.
> ...



Sono io che non so spiegarmi, volevo appunto scrivere quello che tu hai scritto, ci leggevi da tradita, e non sei entrata per quello che hai letto.

Forse sono davvero io che non so scrivere, o magari nel contesto di battute e scherzi ci perdiamo.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si????
> Vieni ad un appuntamento al buio con me???
> 
> 
> ...


ciao Tebina...per l'amor di Dio...l'appuntamento al buio..che brutti ricordi!!!!l'ultimo e'stato orribile..e avevo giurato di non farne mai piu'!!!!!.........


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lealtà verso la persona che hai stimato abbastanza per pensare di costruire un rapporto,


Perchè non puoi costruire un rapporto con una persona che può anche pensare di poter "pucciare" da altre parti?
E' vietato? E' impossibile?



Minerva ha detto:


> sul resto mi pare che parli da solo...o con qualcun altro visto che sono cose che non ho mai detto


Non mi riferivo a te in particolare ma al contesto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tebe. Devi partire dal presupposto che i traditi non accetteranno mai che una persona possa tradire.
> Segui bene.
> Non parlo del tradimento in sè. Già la parola tradimento è di per sè quello che è.
> Parlo della non possibilità a priori da parte di queste persone.
> ...



Ma va? davvero? perchè allora non fare tutto alla luce del sole? 

Io amo far sesso con uomini diversi, io amo far sesso con donne diverse! cominciamo a prenderci responsabilità di quello che scriviamo e facciamolo nostro, se vogliamo cambiare un mondo che non ci piace così per com'è, ma la sera voglio stare con la persona che amo.

Altrimenti risultano soltanto delle palle!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Tebina...per l'amor di Dio*...l'appuntamento al buio*..che brutti ricordi!!!!l'ultimo e'stato orribile..e avevo giurato di non farne mai piu'!!!!!.........



  ti sei incontrata con "Oscuro"  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


>



Gelosone...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tebe. Devi partire dal presupposto che i traditi non accetteranno mai che una persona possa tradire.
> Segui bene.
> Non parlo del tradimento in sè. Già la parola tradimento è di per sè quello che è.
> Parlo della non possibilità a priori da parte di queste persone.
> ...


Grazie.
hai spiegato meglio di quanto potessi fare io.
Ma credo sia una questione anche di autostima e di elasticità mentale.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perchè non puoi costruire un rapporto con una persona che può anche pensare di poter "pucciare" da altre parti?
> E' vietato? E' impossibile?
> 
> 
> Non mi riferivo a te in particolare ma al contesto.


basta dichiararlo in modo che la cosa possa essere reciproca costruendo un rapporto che non condivido ma rimane su una linea di coerenza .
poi per me tutto è possibile se sta bene a chi la vive (cosa che ho detto con chiarezza).solo che non mi si venga a raccontare di evoluzoni e voli pindarici che di mero  istinto stiamo parlando


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta dichiararlo in modo che la cosa possa essere reciproca costruendo un rapporto che non condivido ma rimane su una linea di coerenza .
> poi per me tutto è possibile se sta bene a chi la vive (cosa che ho detto con chiarezza).solo che non mi si venga a raccontare di evoluzoni e voli pindarici che di mero istinto stiamo parlando




:up: Hai scritto quello che un'ignorante prima di te ha scritto.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono io che non so spiegarmi, volevo appunto scrivere quello che tu hai scritto, ci leggevi da tradita, e non sei entrata per quello che hai letto.
> 
> Forse sono davvero io che non so scrivere, o magari nel contesto di battute e scherzi ci perdiamo.


Ma...cosa dici?
No.IO NON vi leggevo da tradita, ma proprio per niente!
Sono scappata a gambe levate perchè mi sarei suicidata.

Ho riaperto tradi dopo TRE ANNI dal tradimento.

Altro che leggervi...


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Bho io non capisco certi discorsi, provare ad inquadrare secondo certi schemi mentali chi non la pensa nello stesso modo li rende molto meno efficaci. Ritenere una visione soggettiva delle cose migliore di altre è negazione della pluralità di pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Tebina...per l'amor di Dio...l'appuntamento al buio..che brutti ricordi!!!!l'ultimo e'stato orribile..e avevo giurato di non farne mai piu'!!!!!.........



me lo ricordo che l'avevi scritto!!!!


Io mai!!!!

Paura fifa!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Riduttivo questo commento di un pensiero come quello personale di una persona come Tebe.
> Non pensavo che Traditori e Traditi potessero arrivare alla "tifoseria", mi sembra di essere a Balalrò o a Porta a porta o addirittura in curva allo stadio.
> In quelle tre righe Tebe ha dato esattamente il senso di evoluzionismo.
> ma perchè veramente pensate che la monogamia rimarrà per sempre nella cultura della nostra società?


riduttivo stacoppola...

io non essendo un cornuto o un cornificatore, individuo invece quella che tu chiami evoluzione, solo in una miserabile autoassoluzione per continuare a zoccolare impuniti ed a posto con la propria coscienza...

ripeto perche' te distrai...

fallo pure, (lo zoccolamento) basta che nun te spacci pe' evoluto o che ami chi cornifichi a casina tua...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Tebina...per l'amor di Dio...l'appuntamento al buio..che brutti ricordi!!!!l'ultimo e'stato orribile..e avevo giurato di non farne mai piu'!!!!!.........


Cioè, ma come minchia si fa a darsi appuntamento al buio, senza manco un straccio di foto prima? Boh.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bho io non capisco certi discorsi, provare ad inquadrare secondo certi schemi mentali chi non la pensa nello stesso modo li rende molto meno efficaci. Ritenere una visione soggettiva delle cose migliore di altre *è negazione della pluralità di pensiero.*



mesi che lo dico, ma non lo ammetteranno mai.
Alcuni.
Più facile pensare che sia zoccola, superficiale, e...cosa?
Non ricordo...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bho io non capisco certi discorsi, provare ad inquadrare secondo certi schemi mentali chi non la pensa nello stesso modo li rende molto meno efficaci. Ritenere una visione soggettiva delle cose migliore di altre è negazione della pluralità di pensiero.


la pluralità di pensiero è appunto il confronto di esso...quindi?
non ho capito come la pensi tu, oppure non ci si deve esporre?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mesi che lo dico, ma non lo ammetteranno mai.
> Alcuni.
> Più facile pensare che sia zoccola, superficiale, e...cosa?
> Non ricordo...


personalmente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuno e mi pare che come sostieni che io non accetto il tuo punto di vista tu non accetti il io mettendoci quindi sullo stesso piano.
o no?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma dove sta la lealtà nel rapporto fra due.
> Attenzione perchè qui c'è da parlarne parecchio. Una rivisitazione totale. Lealtà a cosa? Alla bandiera allo stato a cosa? Alla figa o al cazzo?
> Per me essere sleali è abbandonare la famiglia, moglie e figli. Questo è mancanza di lealtà verso la persona. Questo è il vero tradimento.
> Poi se veramente vogliamo dare della troia ad ogni donna che tradisce, o del bastardo ad ogni uomo che tradisce nella sua forma assoluta azione = reazione ; causa = effetto.
> Bè è molto riduttivo. Ammiro Tebe. Non è banale ma senza accorgersene ha prospettive completamente diverse. Se pensate che una coppia è solo coppia come è sempre stato pensato sbagliate di grosso.


spararsi tutte ste stronzate per arrivare a digerire le corna a nastro ricevute ed abbozzate, nun e' normale...

ahahahahah


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma va? davvero? perchè allora non fare tutto alla luce del sole?
> 
> Io amo far sesso con uomini diversi, io amo far sesso con donne diverse! cominciamo a prenderci responsabilità di quello che scriviamo e facciamolo nostro, se vogliamo cambiare un mondo che non ci piace così per com'è, ma la sera voglio stare con la persona che amo.
> 
> Altrimenti risultano soltanto delle palle!


A) Perchè uno se ne rende sempre conto dopo che si è sposato o fidanzato ed ha dato l'esclusiva. Però prima quando non la si dava si era dei fighi.
B ) perchè centianai di anni di religione ha castrato la testa a tutti
C) Uno le responsabilità se le prende sempre che sia traditore o tradito o almeno per me è così.

A te risultano soltanto delle palle. E' giusto che tu la pensi così.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, ma come minchia si fa a darsi appuntamento al buio, senza manco un straccio di foto prima? Boh.



 bastano le misure Joey...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuno e mi pare che come sostieni che io non accetto il tuo punto di vista tu non accetti il io mettendoci quindi sullo stesso piano.
> o no?


suppongo che nessuno abbia pensato che tu avessi potuto darmi della zoccola.
E' inutile dirti che tutti qui dentro ti riconoscono, me compresa, uno stile non indifferente.

No, non metto niente sullo stesso piano, semplicemente io non do giudizi sul fatto di amori sbagliati, insensibilità varie, scelte sbagliate, eccetera.

Io non ho mai detto che il modo di amare di questo o quell'altro o il modo di reagire sempre di questo o quest'altro sia sbagliato.
Tu ed altri lo fate.

Solo questo


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bho io non capisco certi discorsi, provare ad inquadrare secondo certi schemi mentali chi non la pensa nello stesso modo li rende molto meno efficaci. Ritenere una visione soggettiva delle cose migliore di altre è negazione della pluralità di pensiero.


Infatti non puoi inquadrare determinati dicorsi con persone che non sono in gradi di spogliarsi delle proprie soggettività. Non ce la fanno, per loro è impossibile. Come fossero dei loro dogma. Poi quelle cose reputate impossibili accadono e anche in maniera semplice e addirittura natuale come natura comanda.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bho io non capisco certi discorsi, provare ad inquadrare secondo certi schemi mentali chi non la pensa nello stesso modo li rende molto meno efficaci. Ritenere una visione soggettiva delle cose migliore di altre è negazione della pluralità di pensiero.


ma quali schemi mentali e negazione della pluralita' di pensiero?

la ciccia del discorso e' molto piu' banale...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bastano le misure Joey...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





e il bello è che non stai mentendo.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mesi che lo dico, ma non lo ammetteranno mai.
> Alcuni.
> Più facile pensare che sia zoccola, superficiale, e...cosa?
> Non ricordo...


nun fa' calimero...

nun se questiona se tu faccia o sia zoccola, ma sull'ammantare discorsi che nun c'azzeccano sopra...


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> riduttivo stacoppola...
> 
> io non essendo un cornuto o un cornificatore, individuo invece quella che tu chiami evoluzione, solo in una miserabile autoassoluzione per continuare a zoccolare impuniti ed a posto con la propria coscienza...
> 
> ...


Qua casca l'asino.
Chi ha voluto inquadrare il rapporto di coppia?
Chi l'ha legiferato?
Perchè?

Tu chiami zoccolamento, scrivi impunimento! Ma sai almeno di cosa parli? Cerca di tradire, e fatti tradire forse con l'esperienza potresti avere altre prospettive ed elasticità mentali  come dice tebe.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A) Perchè uno se ne rende sempre conto dopo che si è sposato o fidanzato ed ha dato l'esclusiva. Però prima quando non la si dava si era dei fighi.
> B ) perchè centianai di anni di religione ha castrato la testa a tutti
> C) Uno le responsabilità se le prende sempre che sia traditore o tradito o almeno per me è così.
> 
> A te risultano soltanto delle palle. E' giusto che tu la pensi così.


a) abbiate il coraggio di lasciare il partner almeno. 
b) sicura che non sia il contrario?, Ma capisco che dal tuo punto di vista è così. 
c)Che le responsabilità se le prendano tutti è vero, ma al momento e con le modalità del sistema odierno il tradito soffre come un cane.  Il traditore sa soltanto farsi una sana scopata per combattere la sua vita, che in altro modo non ha saputo combattere. E nel frattempo ha rovinato la vita della persona a cui ha giurato fedeltà.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mesi che lo dico, ma non lo ammetteranno mai.
> Alcuni.
> Più facile pensare che sia zoccola, superficiale, e...cosa?
> Non ricordo...





Minerva ha detto:


> la pluralità di pensiero è appunto il confronto di esso...quindi?
> non ho capito come la pensi tu, oppure non ci si deve esporre?


Certo che ci si deve esporre, altrimenti il forum non avrebbe ragione di esistere, non era riferito a voi due.

E' chi dice "voi sbagliate, ho ragione" e tira fuori storie sulla morale e sulla religione cattiva che corrompe le menti ad inquietarmi. 
Blocchi mentali che impediscono un qualsiasi tipo di confronto. Chi la pensa così ha la sua verità, gli altri sono degli imbecilli che perdono tempo.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> suppongo che nessuno abbia pensato che tu avessi potuto darmi della zoccola.
> E' inutile dirti che tutti qui dentro ti riconoscono, me compresa, uno stile non indifferente.
> 
> No, non metto niente sullo stesso piano, semplicemente io non do giudizi sul fatto di amori sbagliati, insensibilità varie, scelte sbagliate, eccetera.
> ...



No, ti sbagli Tebe.

Io non ho mai detto che sia sbagliato.

Ho parlato di egocentrismo, di egotismo, di egoismo, se poi vogliamo coniugare queste parole al contenuto che si da alla parola Amore, io non d'accordo.

ma mai e poi mai ti diro' che stai facendo la cosa sbagliata, anzi. Se stai bene tu e sta bene Mattia, io non aggiungo una parola in piu.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, ma come minchia si fa a darsi appuntamento al buio, senza manco un straccio di foto prima? Boh.


ciao Joey buon lunedi'!!!!ci sono donne che non si fidano e hanno paura.....quest'anno ho accettato lo stesso per 2 volte..loro mi avevano visto ,io no...e una da schifo..ma l'altra....grandiosa!!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e il bello è che non stai mentendo.



No vabbè, non ci credo. Non tanto per gli uomini quanto per le donne.


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma dove sta la lealtà nel rapporto fra due.
> Attenzione perchè qui c'è da parlarne parecchio. Una rivisitazione totale. Lealtà a cosa? Alla bandiera allo stato a cosa? Alla figa o al cazzo?
> Per me *essere sleali è abbandonare la famiglia, moglie e figli*. Questo è mancanza di lealtà verso la persona. Questo è il vero tradimento.
> Poi se veramente vogliamo dare della troia ad ogni donna che tradisce, o del bastardo ad ogni uomo che tradisce nella sua forma assoluta azione = reazione ; causa = effetto.
> Bè è molto riduttivo. Ammiro Tebe. Non è banale ma senza accorgersene ha prospettive completamente diverse. Se pensate che una coppia è solo coppia come è sempre stato pensato sbagliate di grosso.


Scusa se mi intrometto, ma vengo colpito direttamente nei testicoli con questa opinione che, per carità, in quanto opinione è soggettiva ma mi sembra veramente che stiamo volando nel cielo dell'ipocrisia.

Io il tradimento come fatto in sè, come episodio, come debolezza lo comprendo ed arrivo ad accettarlo, ma è il carico di scuse, architetture malsane e menzogne che mi fa incazzare, perché fondamentalmente cade il concetto della coppia come "casa" dove puoi trovare una persona di cui ti puoi fidare.

Dindon / Ricordiamo a tutti i presenti che a tutti piace la figa o il cazzo, proprio a tutti / Dindon


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai dato della zoccola a nessuno e mi pare che come sostieni che io non accetto il tuo punto di vista tu non accetti il io mettendoci quindi sullo stesso piano.
> o no?


  Se parti dal presupposto che tradire è banalmente scoparsi un altro/a allora saremo sempre al palo fra due tifoserie. Capire cosa è un tradimento e l'inquadramento della coppia da parte da chi l'ha legiferata (l'uomo) fin dalla notte dei tempi è altra cosa.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e il bello è che non stai mentendo.



 già.......:mrgreen:
:simy:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, se tu vuoi dimostrare cosa contiene per te questa parola, ti devi aspettare anche che qualcuno ti contesti o la parola o il contenuto.
> 
> 
> per me è un amore particolare per sè stessi.
> ...


ho letto oggi questo post
io non capisco
cioè comprendo abbastanza ma continua afarmi strano come amando un uomo lo si possa tradire qnd tutto va bene
e io ho tradito
rischiare di rovinare una cosa bella già messa a dura provaa suo tempo
non so
forse è solo sano egoismo quello tuo tebe ma davvero non comprendo
se ami per me non tradisci, e non ripeti soptutto
sapendo poi cosa si prova da traditi

ma mi sa che mi ingarbuglio io
giusto sabato un caro amico mi diceva che i suoi tradiemnti sono regali che si fa e non penserebbe mai di intaccare la famiglia

per me riamne mistero
forse tipo..uno sport? una cena fuori? un extra ecco


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, non ci credo. Non tanto per gli uomini quanto per le donne.



Joey ebbi già a dirti... scetateeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua casca l'asino.
> Chi ha voluto inquadrare il rapporto di coppia?
> Chi l'ha legiferato?
> Perchè?
> ...


se mi devo ridurre ad una larva come te solo per digerire le corna a nastro ricevute, te lasso benvolentieri tutto er sollazzo ...

ahahahahah


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> a) abbiate il coraggio di lasciare il partner almeno.
> b) sicura che non sia il contrario?, Ma capisco che dal tuo punto di vista è così.
> c)Che le responsabilità se le prendano tutti è vero, ma al momento e con le modalità del sistema odierno il tradito soffre come un cane.  Il traditore sa soltanto farsi una sana scopata per combattere la sua vita, che in altro modo non ha saputo combattere. E nel frattempo ha rovinato la vita della persona a cui ha giurato fedeltà.


a) E per quale motivo? Dove sta scritto che io lo debba lasciare?
b) dipende quale punto di vista, io sono ateo e non sono per la libertà di culto
c) Combattere la vita è altro. E non è certo scopare.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua casca l'asino.
> Chi ha voluto inquadrare il rapporto di coppia?
> Chi l'ha legiferato?
> Perchè?
> ...



Tebe ha avuto la sua di esperienza, e rimane solo sua, lo scrive anche lei.

Nella società moderna una traditrice si chiama traditrice, zoccola e quant'altro sono il contrario di chi viene chiamato cornuto.


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Certo che ci si deve esporre, altrimenti il forum non avrebbe ragione di esistere, non era riferito a voi due.
> 
> E' chi dice "voi sbagliate, ho ragione" e tira fuori storie sulla morale e sulla religione cattiva che corrompe le menti ad inquietarmi.
> Blocchi mentali che impediscono un qualsiasi tipo di confronto. Chi la pensa così ha la sua verità, gli altri sono degli imbecilli che perdono tempo.



Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, ma vengo colpito direttamente nei testicoli con questa opinione che, per carità, in quanto opinione è soggettiva ma mi sembra veramente che stiamo volando nel cielo dell'ipocrisia.
> 
> Io il tradimento come fatto in sè, come episodio, come debolezza lo comprendo ed arrivo ad accettarlo, ma è il carico di scuse, architetture malsane e menzogne che mi fa incazzare, perché fondamentalmente cade il concetto della coppia come "casa" dove puoi trovare una persona di cui ti puoi fidare.
> 
> Dindon / Ricordiamo a tutti i presenti che a tutti piace la figa o il cazzo, proprio a tutti / Dindon




hai ragione, su tutto
te lo dice una che ha tradito lo sai...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Joey ebbi già a dirti... scetateeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


Si vabbè. Essù.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ho letto oggi questo post
> io non capisco
> cioè comprendo abbastanza ma continua afarmi strano come amando un uomo lo si possa tradire qnd tutto va bene
> e io ho tradito
> ...


buongiorno Rosa..:smile:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun fa' calimero...
> 
> nun se questiona se tu faccia o sia zoccola, ma sull'ammantare discorsi che nun c'azzeccano sopra...










non ci azzeccano per te Stermy.
Tu hai scritto che sono zoccola inside dando un colpo di spugna a tutto il mio pensiero.
Ci leggiamo da qualche mese, quindi parlerai a ragion veduta.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se mi devo ridurre ad una larva come te solo per digerire le corna a nastro ricevute, te lasso benvolentieri tutto er sollazzo ...
> 
> ahahahahah


Capisco che sei stato tradito, qs almeno sembra, e non sei riuscito a superare la cosa, alle volte capita anche di essere responsabili delle proprie corna, donna sbagliata, comportamenti sbagliati, idee e pensieri diversi, misure non ottimali, tante cose, basta cercare di capirle.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No, ti sbagli Tebe.
> 
> Io non ho mai detto che sia sbagliato.
> 
> ...



non ho pensato nemmeno a te.

Minchia ma che avete?

STATE TUTTI CALMI!!!!!!
I SOCCORSI STANNO PER ARRIVARE!!!!
TUTTI. CALMI!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Certo che ci si deve esporre, altrimenti il forum non avrebbe ragione di esistere, non era riferito a voi due.
> 
> E' chi dice "voi sbagliate, ho ragione" e tira fuori storie sulla morale e sulla religione cattiva che corrompe le menti ad inquietarmi.
> Blocchi mentali che impediscono un qualsiasi tipo di confronto. Chi la pensa così ha la sua verità, gli altri sono degli imbecilli che perdono tempo.


qua nun s'accetta e condivide per un cazzo manco l'abc...

che voj dialoga' o confrontarte...che spettacolo...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> a) E per quale motivo? Dove sta scritto che io lo debba lasciare?
> b) dipende quale punto di vista, io sono ateo e non sono per la libertà di culto
> c) Combattere la vita è altro. E non è certo scopare.



Non sta scritto in nessun posto, forse lo ha scritto nella sensibilità di chi crede nella fedeltà in valori ed etiche che abbiamo in un paese cattolico. E comunque se sei sposato ed hai tradito e continui a tradire perchè continuare a mentire ? Si può far pace con se stessi e dare un minimo di dignità alla persona che stai tradendo.

Quello che descrivi fa parte di una minima percentuale, come già scritto altrove siamo in Italia, paese cattolico. 

Vallo a dire a chi ha tradito e non ha saputo affrontare a casa i suoi problemi. E non parlo di te ma della maggioranza.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe ha avuto la sua di esperienza, e rimane solo sua, lo scrive anche lei.
> 
> Nella società moderna una traditrice si chiama traditrice, zoccola e quant'altro sono il contrario di chi viene chiamato cornuto.


Non è detto che sia corretto o giusto. Per ora è così ma non è detto che in realtà lo sia.


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Rosa..:smile:


'giorno


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma dove sta la lealtà nel rapporto fra due.
> Attenzione perchè qui c'è da parlarne parecchio. Una rivisitazione totale. Lealtà a cosa? Alla bandiera allo stato a cosa? Alla figa o al cazzo?
> Per me essere sleali è abbandonare la famiglia, moglie e figli. Questo è mancanza di lealtà verso la persona. Questo è il vero tradimento.
> Poi se veramente vogliamo dare della troia ad ogni donna che tradisce, o del bastardo ad ogni uomo che tradisce nella sua forma assoluta azione = reazione ; causa = effetto.
> Bè è molto riduttivo. Ammiro Tebe. Non è banale ma senza accorgersene ha prospettive completamente diverse. Se pensate che una coppia è solo coppia come è sempre stato pensato sbagliate di grosso.


una coppia in matematica è formata da un elemento + un secondo.

non è trina


Perchè alle parole dobbiamo dare un significato diverso ?

ma cazzo, ma almeno su queste ovvietà, vogliamo fare uno sforzo?

Fata, mi rivolgo a te come a tutti coloro che parlano di coppie che coppie non sono.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia corretto o giusto. Per ora è così ma non è detto che in realtà lo sia.



Se si è sposati , è così e basta. Posso allargare la mente comprendere che ci sono persone che amano altro, ma che si prendano la responsabilità di non prendere in giro chi gli sta accanto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sta scritto in nessun posto, forse lo ha scritto nella sensibilità di chi crede nella fedeltà in valori ed etiche che abbiamo in un paese cattolico. E comunque se sei sposato ed hai tradito e continui a tradire perchè continuare a mentire ? Si può far pace con se stessi e dare un minimo di dignità alla persona che stai tradendo.
> 
> Quello che descrivi fa parte di una minima percentuale, come già scritto altrove siamo in Italia, paese cattolico.
> 
> Vallo a dire a chi ha tradito e non ha saputo affrontare a casa i suoi problemi. E non parlo di te ma della maggioranza.


L'hai scritto tu stesso. Paese cattolico.
La coppia è legiferata, inquadrata in un norme e regole dettato dall'uomo. Il resto viene da sè.
Fortunatamente non ho problemi a casa.


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tebe. Devi partire dal presupposto che i traditi non accetteranno mai che una persona possa tradire.
> Segui bene.
> Non parlo del tradimento in sè. Già la parola tradimento è di per sè quello che è.
> Parlo della non possibilità a priori da parte di queste persone.
> ...


Sicuramente la possibilitá del tradimento esiste e deve essere tenuta in conto quando si decide di stare in coppia. 

Esistono sicuramente diversi gradi in tutto, anche nel tradimento, ma non puoi chiamarlo in maniera diversa da questo. E non è mica il tradimento che da fastidio, quanto l'insieme di menzogne che vengono scoperte ravanando nel fango, se non menti a tua moglie, marito, quella persona potrá starci male, ma sicuramente non si sentirá tradita. 

Tradire, per davvero, è mentire alla persona che si afferma d'amare, raccontandogli cazzate per proteggere se stessi. (anche se poi ci si racconta che si vuole proteggere lei/lui, che soffrirebbe, e tutta la serie di cazzate che vengono giú quando si parla di ste cose. 

E sicuramente il tradimento è un comportamento naturale, ma è un comportamento naturale anche andare nudi, cercare di ammazzare chi infastidisce, stuprare, scoparsi i bambini e i parenti. Eppure non mi risulta che ci sia qualcuno a difendere quei comportamenti uh? 

Comunque il tradimento è un gioco  cooperativo a somma diversa da zero, se capite cosa intendo.


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sta scritto in nessun posto, forse lo ha scritto nella sensibilità di chi crede nella fedeltà in valori ed etiche che abbiamo in un paese cattolico. E comunque se sei sposato ed hai tradito e continui a tradire perchè continuare a mentire ? Si può far pace con se stessi e dare un minimo di dignità alla persona che stai tradendo.
> 
> Quello che descrivi fa parte di una minima percentuale, come già scritto altrove siamo in Italia, paese cattolico.
> 
> Vallo a dire a chi ha tradito e non ha saputo affrontare a casa i suoi problemi. E non parlo di te ma della maggioranza.


infatti anche io parlo x me
tradivo eprchè none ro felice a casa e nemmneo voelvo più affrontare le cose
stavo bene ci scopavo bene rdievo mis entivo tirata via da tutte le mie responsabilità e doveri qui
poi aggiungeteci che non scopavo più a casa
uno + uno + uno

ma non è la soluzione

detto questo magari risucissi a vivere le cose con + sciallanza
uno romperei meno le palle qui
due non mis arei castrata per rinunciare all amante
tre non avrei ora tutto sto percorso di recupero davanti

quattro nonostante tutto mi è servito


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, ma vengo colpito direttamente nei testicoli con questa opinione che, per carità, in quanto opinione è soggettiva ma mi sembra veramente che stiamo volando nel cielo dell'ipocrisia.
> 
> I*o il tradimento come fatto in sè, come episodio, come debolezza lo comprendo ed arrivo ad accettarlo, ma è il carico di scuse, architetture malsane e menzogne che mi fa incazzare, perché fondamentalmente cade il concetto della coppia come "casa" dove puoi trovare una persona di cui ti puoi fidare.*
> 
> Dindon / Ricordiamo a tutti i presenti che a tutti piace la figa o il cazzo, proprio a tutti / Dindon


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> una coppia in matematica è formata da un elemento + un secondo.
> 
> non è trina
> 
> ...



Infatti!

Quello a cui voglio arrivare io, è proprio questo, abbiamo, avete delle persone accanto, e se si continua nel tradimento, questa perdsona accanto è giusto che sappia come voi la pensate. Almeno diamogli la possibilità non solo di capirci ma di poter scegliere.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A) Perchè uno se ne rende sempre conto dopo che si è sposato o fidanzato ed ha dato l'esclusiva. Però *prima quando non la si dava si era dei fighi*.
> B ) perchè *centianai di anni di religione ha castrato la testa a tutti*
> C) Uno le responsabilità se le prende sempre che sia traditore o tradito o almeno per me è così.
> 
> A te risultano soltanto delle palle. E' giusto che tu la pensi così.





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Infatti *non puoi inquadrare determinati dicorsi con persone che non sono in gradi di spogliarsi delle proprie soggettività. Non ce la fanno, per loro è impossibile. Come fossero dei loro dogma.* Poi quelle cose reputate impossibili accadono e anche in maniera semplice e addirittura natuale come natura comanda.





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Se parti dal presupposto che tradire è banalmente scoparsi un altro/a allora saremo sempre al palo fra due tifoserie. Capire cosa è un tradimento e l'*inquadramento della coppia da parte da chi l'ha legiferata (l'uomo)* fin dalla notte dei tempi è altra cosa.


Fata, se giudichi i fedeli (tra cui me) secondo i tuoi standard, allora non potrai mai capirli.
Se non ti interessa farlo è un'altra cosa, ma ti limiti considerando chi non la pensa come te come un mucchio di fantocci. Il libero arbitrio e la capacità di ragionare sono tanto tue quanto degli altri.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ci azzeccano per te Stermy.
> Tu hai scritto che sono zoccola inside dando un colpo di spugna a tutto il mio pensiero.
> Ci leggiamo da qualche mese, quindi parlerai a ragion veduta.


non ci azzeccano fidate, perche' da dopo il tradimento di Mattia che cazzo de percorso hai fatto se non ritornare sui tuoi passi e dare sfogo alla tua innata natura infedele?

e dire al traditore, ue' bello se voj sta' da oggi cambia la musica ed agli uccelli che vedro' a tiro, ci sparo, vuol dire solo una cosa....

percio' nun ce/te cojona'....por favor...abbi pieta'.....

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> infatti anche io parlo x me
> tradivo eprchè none ro felice a casa e nemmneo voelvo più affrontare le cose
> stavo bene ci scopavo bene rdievo mis entivo tirata via da tutte le mie responsabilità e doveri qui
> poi aggiungeteci che non scopavo più a casa
> ...


Piu onesta di cosi...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> infatti anche io parlo x me
> tradivo eprchè none ro felice a casa e nemmneo voelvo più affrontare le cose
> stavo bene ci scopavo bene rdievo mis entivo tirata via da tutte le mie responsabilità e doveri qui
> poi aggiungeteci che non scopavo più a casa
> ...


:up:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Capisco che sei stato tradito, qs almeno sembra, e non sei riuscito a superare la cosa, alle volte capita anche di essere responsabili delle proprie corna, donna sbagliata, comportamenti sbagliati, idee e pensieri diversi, misure non ottimali, tante cose, basta cercare di capirle.


ao' t'ho scritto prima che nun so' ne' cornificato e ne' cornificante ed ancora insisti???...ahahahah

alla faccia del tuo dialogo senza preconcetti...

che c'hai le risposte preimpostate?

ahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Piu onesta di cosi...


 già . quando si dice nascere onesti---


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sicuramente la possibilitá del tradimento esiste e deve essere tenuta in conto quando si decide di stare in coppia.
> 
> Esistono sicuramente diversi gradi in tutto, anche nel tradimento, ma non puoi chiamarlo in maniera diversa da questo. E non è mica il tradimento che da fastidio, quanto l'insieme di menzogne che vengono scoperte ravanando nel fango, se non menti a tua moglie, marito, quella persona potrá starci male, ma sicuramente non si sentirá tradita.
> 
> ...




AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAH!!!


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, ma come minchia si fa a darsi appuntamento al buio, senza manco un straccio di foto prima? Boh.




io glia ppuntamenti al buio li trovo fighi da morire......
[video=youtube_share;GXNqBGANvYM]http://youtu.be/GXNqBGANvYM[/video]



La telefonata fa tanto casa Stermy



guardare dal minuto 3


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> già . quando si dice nascere onesti---


sta bono battiato che son in fase analitica profonda

:angelo:
..


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma che è tutta sta caciara qui :nclpf:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Sicuramente la possibilitá del tradimento esiste e deve essere tenuta in conto quando si decide di stare in coppia.
> 
> Esistono sicuramente diversi gradi in tutto, anche nel tradimento, ma non puoi chiamarlo in maniera diversa da questo. E non è mica il tradimento che da fastidio, quanto l'insieme di menzogne che vengono scoperte ravanando nel fango, se non menti a tua moglie, marito, quella persona potrá starci male, ma sicuramente non si sentirá tradita.
> 
> ...


e qua e' pieno di abbozzatori/rici che nun hanno portato a zero la somma...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ci azzeccano fidate, perche' da dopo il tradimento di Mattia che cazzo de percorso hai fatto se non ritornare sui tuoi passi e dare sfogo alla tua innata natura infedele?
> 
> e dire al traditore, ue' bello se voj sta' da oggi cambia la musica ed agli uccelli che vedro' a tiro, ci sparo, vuol dire solo una cosa....
> 
> ...



Ma non sto mica dicendo che non sono zoccola inside.
Lo sono. Embè?
Speravo tanto di stare sulla retta via e invece...
fulminata sulla via della zoccolaggine, tipo damasco...

che vita dura.
uff


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> a) E per quale motivo? Dove sta scritto che io lo debba lasciare?



Sta scritto, dio............ santo, dal momento che il tuo lui/lei ti ha sempre chiesto di venire lasciato una volta perso l'interesse.
Perché è di perdita d'interesse verso l'altro che si parla, perché il mondo là fuori è sicuramente più gioioso e "sexandthecity" delle mille responsabilità che hai in casa, perché gli altri sono sicuramente più brillanti e sbarazzini e simpaticissimissimi e ghirighiri di una persona stressata che, pensa un po' - dio scandivano - avrebbe proprio bisogno di quello che vai a fare in giro, chessò un pompino sul divano... no? 
No, invece è meglio affossare quella persona, e poi magari dargli anche tutte le colpe e la responsabilità di decisioni che cambieranno la vita di svariate persone, e poi dato che lo amate - certo - detestarlo per le sue reazioni.

Cosa deve fare uno, buttarsi dal ponte? Io dal ponte non mi butto perché per me è un nuovo corso, però credo che dire che ha fatto la zoccola (o lo stronzo) è veramente riduttivo, è un eufemismo.

Mi dispiace gente, ma gli adulti i problemi (anche la perdita dell'amore che ci sta) li affrontano, non li ribaltano sulla persona che "si ama". I paradossi sono affascinanti, ma in questo caso fan cacare.

PS: mi scuso per i modi, chi mi conosce o mi legge sa che ho ragionato molto in quest'ultimo periodo e non ragiono in binario, però non posso offuscare il mio cervello con troppe merdate perché ne esce che alla fine ho tradito io. Oggi sono cotto, sorry.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAH!!!


ebè...bestemmia come intercalare ed è indeducato, quindi  ovvio che pensi che siano naturali quei comportamenti.


Certo.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Dai, non facciamo i moralisti, chi non è mai andato in giro senza vestiti mosso da istinti omicidi? Scagli la prima pietra chi è senza colpa! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io glia ppuntamenti al buio li trovo fighi da morire


Eh, ma a te piace pure il Conte.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non sto mica dicendo che non sono zoccola inside.
> Lo sono. Embè?
> Speravo tanto di stare sulla retta via e invece...
> fulminata sulla via della zoccolaggine, tipo damasco...
> ...


moderiamo i termini.. non sei zoccola, zoccola è un termine molto dispreggiativo che nulla c'entra col tuo operato...

per la tua via rettale un idela ce l'avrei..


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si è sposati , è così e basta. .


Ah già. Mi ero dimenticato che il matrimonio si basa solamente sull'esclusività sessuale e da quella non ci si smuove il resto è merda.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah già. Mi ero dimenticato che il matrimonio si basa solamente sull'esclusività sessuale e da quella non ci si smuove il resto è merda.



 no si basa solo su :dollari:


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sta scritto, dio............ santo, dal momento che il tuo lui/lei ti ha sempre chiesto di venire lasciato una volta perso l'interesse.
> Perché è di perdita d'interesse verso l'altro che si parla, perché il mondo là fuori è sicuramente più gioioso e "sexandthecity" delle mille responsabilità che hai in casa, perché gli altri sono sicuramente più brillanti e sbarazzini e simpaticissimissimi e ghirighiri di una persona stressata che, pensa un po' - dio scandivano - avrebbe proprio bisogno di quello che vai a fare in giro, chessò un pompino sul divano... no?
> No, invece è meglio affossare quella persona, e poi magari dargli anche tutte le colpe e la responsabilità di decisioni che cambieranno la vita di svariate persone, e poi dato che lo amate - certo - detestarlo per le sue reazioni.
> 
> ...



ti quoto tutto
però permettimi se qualcosa tu lo faresti pure ma ti senti dire domani alle 5 ho l'aereo, soo stressato, ecc
io comprendo tutto x carità ma sai...
cmq il neretto è sacrosanto

trai è diveretnte inutile menarcela e qnd sei li che ti vivi lemzoioni epnsi die ssere invincibile un po


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> no si basa solo su :dollari:


 E invece si. E' prerequisto assoluto. La storia del matrimonio si è evoluta parecchio, mica si basa sulla fedeltà.


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

scusate scrivo alla velocità della luce c'è qui il mio capo supremo (tra l'altro uno che ci prova ogni tre x due..):unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io glia ppuntamenti al buio li trovo fighi da morire......[
> 
> VIDEO]http://youtu.be/GXNqBGANvYM[/VIDEO]
> 
> ...




ciao Luna...si sono belli come modalita'..ad esempio,quello andato bene....lei era all'ingresso sotterraneo di un iper..di fianco la macchina delle fotografie...sopresa piacevolissima.ma l'altra volta era tipa volgare e obesa....ahahahhahhaahahhh....


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scusate scrivo alla velocità della luce c'è qui il mio capo supremo (tra l'altro uno che ci prova ogni tre x due..):unhappy:




Quindi stai scrivendo qui ....lavorando e tenendo a bada mani da polipo


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Fata, se giudichi i fedeli (tra cui me) secondo i tuoi standard, allora non potrai mai capirli.
> Se non ti interessa farlo è un'altra cosa, ma ti limiti considerando chi non la pensa come te come un mucchio di fantocci. Il libero arbitrio e la capacità di ragionare sono tanto tue quanto degli altri.


Li capisco eccome, sono stato tradito anche io. Sono stato anche fedele pensa un pò. Non sono certo qui a limitare i pensieri altrui. Ma fare della fedeltà e delle proprie corna una crociata a tutti i costri in stile o bianco o nero non ci sto. Poi per quanto riguarda i miei pensieri possono valere 1 o Zero.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' t'ho scritto prima che nun so' ne' cornificato e ne' cornificante ed ancora insisti???...ahahahah
> 
> alla faccia del tuo dialogo senza preconcetti...
> 
> ...


Fra le due virgole c'era "almeno qs sembra". Si ho risposte pre impostate. Almeno mamma e papà mi hanno insegnato l'educazione e in qs risposte offese tipo "larva" non ci sono.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> PS: mi scuso per i modi, chi mi conosce o mi legge sa che ho ragionato molto in quest'ultimo periodo e non ragiono in binario, però non posso offuscare il mio cervello con troppe merdate perché ne esce che alla fine ho tradito io. Oggi sono cotto, sorry.


Perche' questo e' quello che vogliono...

farti cadere nelle trappole psicologiche per ridursi er carico de merda in cui sguazzano..


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah già. Mi ero dimenticato che il matrimonio si basa solamente sull'esclusività sessuale e da quella non ci si smuove il resto è merda.


No, si basa sulla correttezza, se la storia è iniziata con un (tacito o meno) accordo di fedeltà è ti accorgi
che non ti sta più bene, lo dici e se ne discute.
Può essere che non sia più rilevante per entrambi o che la controparte non possa accettare di rinunciarci, ma
ha comunque il DIRITTO di essere informata della cosa.

PS: se la banca cambia le condizioni contrattuali è tenuta ad informarti ed hai il diritto di rescindere, vale la stessa
cosa per la coppia


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sta scritto, dio............ santo, dal momento che il tuo lui/lei ti ha sempre chiesto di venire lasciato una volta perso l'interesse.


Appunto, io di interesse non ne ho perso.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E invece si. E' prerequisto assoluto. La storia del matrimonio si è evoluta parecchio, mica si basa sulla fedeltà.



 infatti si basa sulle convenienze reciproche... "dare moneta e io vendere cammello"...


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Qua casca l'asino.
> Chi ha voluto inquadrare il rapporto di coppia?
> Chi l'ha legiferato?
> Perchè?
> ...


quindi l'esperienza del tradimento apre la mente?
ma io ho sempre pensato che ad aprire la mente possono bastare un sacco di altre cose non derivanti direttamente dall'esperienza, tipo lo studio, le buone letture, l'ascoltare gli altri, il ragionare con chi ci vuole bene...
per dire, a me la guerra mi pare proprio una schifezza, ma mica ci sono mai andata


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> No, si basa sulla correttezza, se la storia è iniziata con un (tacito o meno) accordo di fedeltà è ti accorgi
> che non ti sta più bene, lo dici e se ne discute.
> Può essere che non sia più rilevante per entrambi o che la controparte non possa accettare di rinunciarci, ma
> ha comunque il DIRITTO di essere informata della cosa.
> ...


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Li capisco eccome, sono stato tradito anche io. Sono stato anche fedele pensa un pò. Non sono certo qui a limitare i pensieri altrui. Ma fare della fedeltà e delle proprie corna una crociata a tutti i costri in stile o bianco o nero non ci sto. Poi per quanto riguarda i miei pensieri possono valere 1 o Zero.


Che dire, sono qui da poco, non ho ancora letto molti integralisti. 
Ma se sei stato fedele non capisco le tue uscite da classico traditore duro e puro, era una tua scelta senza imposizioni esterne, no? Hai solo cambiato modo di pensare.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Luna...si sono belli come modalita'..ad esempio,quello andato bene....lei era all'ingresso sotterraneo di un iper..di fianco la macchina delle fotografie...sopresa piacevolissima.ma l'altra volta era tipa volgare e obesa....ahahahhahhaahahhh....





Hahahhaha
una gabibba!!!
Mi fa pensare a quella volta che uno mi chiede foto io dico no ,non rilascio foto,poi lui mi disse ma non è che mi fai 
perdere tempo e sei una gabibba!!!!
Che ridere voi ometti come siete divertenti a volte:rotfl:

Manco questo fosse Bradde Pittt


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> No, si basa sulla correttezza, se la storia è iniziata con un (tacito o meno) accordo di fedeltà è ti accorgi
> che non ti sta più bene, lo dici e se ne discute.
> Può essere che non sia più rilevante per entrambi o che la controparte non possa accettare di rinunciarci, ma
> ha comunque il DIRITTO di essere informata della cosa.
> ...


No no, per le tre maggiori religioni il legame esclusivo sessuale è quello principale. Che poi il resto sia un contratto serve solo a far incamerare soldi allo stato.


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi stai scrivendo qui ....lavorando e tenendo a bada mani da polipo


be non mani da polipo ma spesso battutine (non solo con me)
si sente molto fico crediamo


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quindi l'esperienza del tradimento apre *la mente?
> *ma io ho sempre pensato che ad aprire la mente possono bastare un sacco di altre cose non derivanti direttamente dall'esperienza, tipo lo studio, le buone letture, l'ascoltare gli altri, il ragionare con chi ci vuole bene...
> per dire, a me la guerra mi pare proprio una schifezza, ma mica ci sono mai andata



 azz mò le cosce si chiamano così?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E invece si. E' prerequisto assoluto. La storia del matrimonio si è evoluta parecchio, mica si basa sulla fedeltà.



ma che stai dicendo.
forse volevi che i costumi si sono evoluti.
 perchè nel matrimonio nella sua accezione giuridica se fai sesso con una persona diversa dal tuo coniuge chiamasi adulterio, comportamento che nella maggior parte dei paesi non è accettato o biasimato quando non criminalizzato in alcuni .


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Fra le due virgole c'era "almeno qs sembra". Si ho risposte pre impostate. Almeno mamma e papà mi hanno insegnato l'educazione e in qs risposte offese tipo "larva" non ci sono.


senti bello, se ad uno che nonostante te scrive che ne' e ne' ce piazzi un "almeno qs sembra"  a me pare che provocatoriamente metti in dubbio cio' che sta affermando perche' te rode che nun sia un cornuto come te dimostrando anche di avere TU un'educazione a cazzo di cane e l'offea per essere accostato a na' larva  lo e' per le larve....

sappilo...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> be non mani da polipo ma spesso battutine (non solo con me)
> si sente molto fico crediamo


 tanto prima o poi cederete...:dollari:


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No no, per le tre maggiori religioni il legame esclusivo sessuale è quello principale. Che poi il resto sia un contratto serve solo a far incamerare soldi allo stato.


ehmmm.... sono in difficoltà
mi stai facendo una supercazzola?



Che c'azzecca la religione con quello che ho scritto?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz mò le cosce si chiamano così?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sì
chiudi gli occhi e apri la mente, non essere ristretto!:rotfl:


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz mò le cosce si chiamano così?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prova a sperimentare l' omosesualità, ti aprirà..... la mente!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hahahhaha
> una gabibba!!!
> Mi fa pensare a quella volta che uno mi chiede foto io dico no ,non rilascio foto,poi lui mi disse ma non è che mi fai
> perdere tempo e sei una gabibba!!!!
> ...



ahahahahhah...tipa mi racconta questa perla.......si scambiano foto..e'tutto ok....appuntamento..lei e'interdetta'''ma non sei come la foto...''...per forza''e'di 25a nni fa'''......ahahahahaha...capito quanti fessi ci sono al mondo??????


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti bello, se ad uno che nonostante te scrive che ne' e ne' ce piazzi un "almeno qs sembra" a me pare che provocatoriamente metti in dubbio cio' che sta affermando perche' te rode che nun sia un cornuto come te dimostrando anche di avere TU un'educazione a cazzo di cane e l'offea per essere accostato a na' larva lo e' per le larve....
> 
> sappilo...
> 
> ahahahahah


 :gabinetto: aspè...   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì
> chiudi gli occhi e apri la mente, non essere ristretto!:rotfl:


se chiudo gli occhi finisco col pensare a te,,,:scopare:

:rotfl::rotfl:

:coglione:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :gabinetto: aspè...   :rotfl::rotfl:


ocio che se inavvertitamente te schisciano er buttun do' sciacquone, te ritrovamo a mare...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ocio che se inavvertitamente te schisciano er buttun do' sciacquone, te ritrovamo a mare...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma che buttun.. l'è automatico ahahaahahha


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se chiudo gli occhi finisco col pensare a te,,,:scopare:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :coglione:



:rotfl:ma sono nuove?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'ultima faccina è spettacolare


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma miseria che casino, essù! (cit)

Volevo solo aprire un 3d con la mia zoccoleggiante testimonianza, perchè non si sa mai che approdi qui una seconda Tebe, con i canini snunadi in cerca di aiuto, legge solo dissatarti e niente kretinite post tradimento.
magari scappa come feci io tre anni fa, ma invece di smazzarmela in pace lei torna a casa e fa una strage.

mettevi una mano sulla coscianza, dai.
o sul pipino, come volete.
Liberi tutti


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> prova a sperimentare l' omosesualità, ti aprirà..... la mente!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



a te è successo?...:rotfl::rotfl:

:coglione:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:ma sono nuove?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'ultima faccina è spettacolare



si tesoro :tette:


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti bello, se ad uno che nonostante te scrive che ne' e ne' ce piazzi un "almeno qs sembra"  a me pare che provocatoriamente metti in dubbio cio' che sta affermando perche' te rode che nun sia un cornuto come te dimostrando anche di avere TU un'educazione a cazzo di cane e l'offea per essere accostato a na' larva  lo e' per le larve....
> 
> sappilo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Un eroe dietro ai tasti vedo. poi dal vivo tutti a fà pippa con me, mah!
Semplicemente il "almeno qs sembra"  dà la misura di un concetto espresso. Se credo e mi sembra tu sia stato cornuto esprimo il concetto non metto in dubbio nulla. Se non sei cornuto a me non rode. Ti fai troppi film o te ne vedi troppi, forse i documentari sulle larve :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma miseria che casino, essù! (cit)
> 
> Volevo solo aprire un 3d con la mia zoccoleggiante testimonianza, perchè non si sa mai che approdi qui una seconda Tebe, con i canini snunadi in cerca di aiuto, legge solo dissatarti e niente kretinite post tradimento.
> magari scappa come feci io tre anni fa, ma invece di smazzarmela in pace lei torna a casa e fa una strage.
> ...


ed era infatti un'ottima testimonianza


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> prova a sperimentare l' omosesualità, ti aprirà..... la mente!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 a te invece dopo averla sperimentata ti si è aperto il culo ..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

bè...certo che se cerchiamo di mettere d'accordo traditi e traditori stiamo freschi.....


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...certo che se cerchiamo di mettere d'accordo traditi e traditori stiamo freschi.....


Mission impossible...


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mission impossible...



:nclpf:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ed era infatti un'ottima testimonianza


Credo anche io.
ma evidentemente non sta bene a molte persone e quindi meglio metterla sullo scontro ideologico diciamo.
ma non era uno scritto pro tradimento o altro.


Era una testimonianza. Come tante ce ne sono qui.
E' solo diversa.
Non da accettare o no.
E' da leggere e capire se può servire.
Ed evidentemente a qualcuno è servita.

Ciò mi basta, al di là d tutti i dogmi o del sentire se sia giusto o meno.


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a te invece dopo averla sperimentata ti si è aperto il culo ..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vado fiero della mia "mente" chiusa..... chiusissima!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...certo che se cerchiamo di mettere d'accordo traditi e traditori stiamo freschi.....




:quoto:  ah come mi manca mio fratello... 

 ma so che è andato a  viareggio ad  un convegno sulla tenuta delo sfintetre rettale....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ebè...bestemmia come intercalare ed è indeducato, quindi  ovvio che pensi che siano naturali quei comportamenti.
> 
> 
> Certo.


Non sono io a pensare che quei comportamenti siano naturali, ma i tuoi geni. 

1) Stupro : Stupri sono stati considerati la norma per 1.900.000 anni di storia dell'homo, fai la guerra ad un popolo, uccidi gli uomini, bruci il villaggio, stupri le donne. Oppure ammazzi le donne, bruci gli uomini, stupri il villaggio, a seconda di come ti piace di piú.  
Ci sono intere popolazioni che portano con se le tracce dello stupro, e insieme con lo stupro, la violenza sulle donne è naturale, l'uomo è fisicamente piú forte. Solo negli ultimi due secoli si è cominciato a pensare che forse battere a sangue tua moglie fosse sbagliato. Ma prova a togliere l'educazione e la cultura (che naturali non sono) e vedrai dove si torna. 

2) Uccidere chi ti da fastidio : Se non fosse un comportamento naturale non esisterebbero leggi cos¡ ferree a punire chi lo fa. Uccidersi è stato la norma per millenni, gli animali lo fanno, e non siamo geneticamente diversi da loro.

3) Pedofilia : Nel medioevo (quindi senza andare tanto lontano) i bambini , venivano considerati "non-persone", dei bambolotti in attesa di arrivare all'età adulta- E potevano venire utilizzati senza problemi come sollazzo sessuale. Venivano anche regalati come "dono", magari ad un nemico che si voleva imbonire. Non parlo del passato remoto perchè se possibile è persino peggio. 

4) Incesto : Abramo e la moglie Sara erano  fratellastri, le relazioni tra Lot e le sue figlie, Giacobbe e Rachele erano primi cugini e Isacco cugino del padre di  Rebecca. E stiamo parlando giá di un epoca "civile, prova ad immaginare cosa succedeva 10.000 anni fa, quando ancora stavamo nelle caverne. 

Geneticamente siamo ancora "quella gente lá". 

E si, sono ineducato, intercalo le mie parole con litanie di bestemmie e picchio le donne e i bambini, stupro vecchiette e mi scopo mia sorella. Contenta? :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo anche io.
> ma evidentemente non sta bene a molte persone e quindi meglio metterla sullo scontro ideologico diciamo.
> ma non era uno scritto pro tradimento o altro.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non è facile leggere oltre le proprie idee. A me, che come sai sono un traditore leggermente più estremo, la tua testimonianza è sembrata quella di una fedele, guarda un po'...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...certo che se cerchiamo di mettere d'accordo traditi e traditori stiamo freschi.....



infatti non era lo scopo di questo 3d.

solo.Una.testimonianza.
Quella che avrei voluto leggere quando tre anni fa sono arrivata qui.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mission impossible...



ma io non credo che sia impossibile, si può trovare un accordo, ad es. io preferirei non sapere l'avventura di una notte (anche se non è che sia proprio un accordo)
rimane il fatto che, invece, ad alcuni queste "tipologie" d'amore non interessano


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non sono io a pensare che quei comportamenti siano naturali, ma i tuoi geni.
> 
> 1) Stupro : Stupri sono stati considerati la norma per 1.900.000 anni di storia dell'homo, fai la guerra ad un popolo, uccidi gli uomini, bruci il villaggio, stupri le donne. Oppure ammazzi le donne, bruci gli uomini, stupri il villaggio, a seconda di come ti piace di piú.
> Ci sono intere popolazioni che portano con se le tracce dello stupro, e insieme con lo stupro, la violenza sulle donne è naturale, l'uomo è fisicamente piú forte. Solo negli ultimi due secoli si è cominciato a pensare che forse battere a sangue tua moglie fosse sbagliato. Ma prova a togliere l'educazione e la cultura (che naturali non sono) e vedrai dove si torna.
> ...




ma tu cosa pensi del genocidio dei nea?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Un eroe dietro ai tasti vedo. poi dal vivo tutti a fà pippa con me, mah!
> Semplicemente il "almeno qs sembra"  dà la misura di un concetto espresso. Se credo e mi sembra tu sia stato cornuto esprimo il concetto non metto in dubbio nulla. Se non sei cornuto a me non rode. Ti fai troppi film o te ne vedi troppi, forse i documentari sulle larve :rotfl:


cioe' dal vivo a te nun te mena niuno? minchia nembo kid sui nostri schermi...

ahahahahah

a' coso, allora insisti?

se uno te dice che nun e' cornuto e te esprimi er concetto che lo sia stato, allora metti in dubbio e nun te lamenta' der trattamento...

e se lo viene a sape' chi t'ha dato l'educazione se ripija er titolo...arisappilo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è facile leggere oltre le proprie idee. A me, che come sai sono un traditore leggermente più estremo, *la tua testimonianza è sembrata quella di una fedele, guarda un* po'...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Admin!
bannalo!
Mi ha insultato pesantemente!
fedele a chi?
ma come ti permetti?
:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu cosa pensi del genocidio dei nea?


una cosa orrenda, ho scritto una tesi sull'argomento, analizzandolo alla luce del comportamento delle formiche assassine svizzere


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma miseria che casino, essù! (cit)
> 
> Volevo solo aprire un 3d con la mia zoccoleggiante testimonianza, perchè non si sa mai che approdi qui una seconda Tebe, con i canini snunadi in cerca di aiuto, legge solo dissatarti e niente kretinite post tradimento.
> magari scappa come feci io tre anni fa, ma invece di smazzarmela in pace lei torna a casa e fa una strage.
> ...


ma quale seconda Tebe..al massimo una Maria Goretti 2...non vedi????sono tutti/e identiche


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Admin!
> bannalo!
> ...


ci sono andato pesante, ma oggi ho voglia di sangue


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo anche io.
> ma evidentemente non sta bene a molte persone e quindi meglio metterla sullo scontro ideologico diciamo.
> ma non era uno scritto pro tradimento o altro.
> 
> ...


a me personalmente che in costanza de matrimonio o convivenza te scopi magnager mica da' fastidio...

e poi lo dico solo per te de nun mischia' alla cazzo concetti diversi nei ragionamenti o le pere con le mele...

solo questo e scusa se e' poco...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu cosa pensi del genocidio dei nea?


chi sono i nea?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti non era lo scopo di questo 3d.
> 
> solo.Una.testimonianza.
> Quella che avrei voluto leggere quando tre anni fa sono arrivata qui.


bè a me sembrava chiaro....


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> una cosa orrenda, ho scritto una tesi sull'argomento, analizzandolo alla luce del comportamento delle formiche assassine svizzere


interessante.
Dici che era anche una questione di sesso?
Tra formiche intendo


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> una cosa orrenda, ho scritto una tesi sull'argomento, analizzandolo alla luce del comportamento delle formiche assassine svizzere


ma l'universita' dove te sei laureato ce sta ancora o hanno cambiato destinazione d'uso?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci sono andato pesante, ma oggi ho voglia di sangue



Non farlo mai più!

Ci sono rimasta male.
Non puoi darmi della fedele e poi far finta che non sia successo niente.
Mi sento svenire...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me personalmente che in costanza de matrimonio o convivenza te scopi magnager mica da' fastidio...
> 
> e poi lo dico solo per te de nun mischia' alla cazzo concetti diversi nei ragionamenti o le pere con le mele...
> 
> ...



mele e pere?

Stermy...per me son tutte banane


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farlo mai più!
> 
> Ci sono rimasta male.
> Non puoi darmi della fedele e poi far finta che non sia successo niente.
> Mi sento svenire...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farlo mai più!
> 
> Ci sono rimasta male.
> Non puoi darmi della fedele e poi far finta che non sia successo niente.
> Mi sento *svenire*...



o venire?....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non sono io a pensare che quei comportamenti siano naturali, ma i tuoi geni.
> 
> 1) Stupro : Stupri sono stati considerati la norma per 1.900.000 anni di storia dell'homo, fai la guerra ad un popolo, uccidi gli uomini, bruci il villaggio, stupri le donne. Oppure ammazzi le donne, bruci gli uomini, stupri il villaggio, a seconda di come ti piace di piú.
> Ci sono intere popolazioni che portano con se le tracce dello stupro, e insieme con lo stupro, la violenza sulle donne è naturale, l'uomo è fisicamente piú forte. Solo negli ultimi due secoli si è cominciato a pensare che forse battere a sangue tua moglie fosse sbagliato. Ma prova a togliere l'educazione e la cultura (che naturali non sono) e vedrai dove si torna.
> ...


Mi sei tremendamente simpatico :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mele e pere?
> 
> Stermy...per me son tutte banane



 al massimo cetrioli...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mele e pere?
> 
> Stermy...per me son tutte banane


mignon...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi sono i nea?


Neanderthal contro sapiens.
O meglio.
Sapiens contro neanderthal.

Sono convinta che i sapiens, più che l'evoluzione e le differenze genetiche tra le due razze umanoidi, abbiano sterminato la razza neanderthal.
Anche perchè finchè non si sono conosciuti, tutte e due le razze umanoidi progredivano tranquille.
beh...i sapiens meglio in effetti


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



grazie cara






oggi sono scema più del solito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah già. Mi ero dimenticato che il matrimonio si basa solamente sull'esclusività sessuale e da quella non ci si smuove il resto è merda.



Non ho scritto questo, hai estratto quello che volevi,
Ed in più non baso un matrimonio solo per il sesso, il matrimonio per me è la famiglia! e nella famiglia c'è tutto, amore e sesso per i partner, educazione per i figli etc, e soprattuto maturità per non raccontarsela, soprattutto quando si è o stati traditi o si tradisce. 

E direi di più quando si entra in un forum del genere, e si cerca delle risposte, è inutile starci se cerchiamo solo quelle che ci convengono.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mignon...
> 
> ahahahah



no no.
Misure ok.
E' che...troppo mature ste banane


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viva la sincerità...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti non era lo scopo di questo 3d.
> 
> solo.Una.testimonianza.
> Quella che avrei voluto leggere quando tre anni fa sono arrivata qui.



eh, però Tebe la tua testimonianza è un po' monca, secondo me: manca lo stato attuale delle cose
a meno che tu non voglia affermare che il tuo tradimento sia completamente avulso dagli eventi di 3 anni fa
può essere, anche se a me riesce difficile capirlo


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti non era lo scopo di questo 3d.
> 
> solo.Una.testimonianza.
> Quella che avrei voluto leggere quando tre anni fa sono arrivata qui.


ma non credo che i thread debbano avere uno scopo e il loro sviluppo non può che essere interessante.
o vogliamo che scorrano solo nel senso che gli abbiamo dato noi?
vogliamo o non vogliamo evolverci?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no.
> Misure ok.
> E' che...troppo mature ste banane


buttati sui cetrioli..
...


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, però Tebe la tua testimonianza è un po' monca, secondo me: *manca lo stato attuale delle cose*
> a meno che tu non voglia affermare che il tuo tradimento sia completamente avulso dagli eventi di 3 anni fa
> può essere, anche se a me riesce difficile capirlo


Lo stato attuale delle cose? Che tradisco?
Credo sia chiaro a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, io ho detto la mia, ho letto e spesso risposto, ora come già da molte pagine si ribatte su quello che già si è risposto e ririsposto. 

Basta leggere. Mo dicono, eh ma il dialogo!! 


Il dialogo sta in quello che dice stermy, che cosa dice è meglio io non lo scriva, lui sa scrivere meglio di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Non sono io a pensare che quei comportamenti siano naturali, ma i tuoi geni.
> 
> 1) Stupro : Stupri sono stati considerati la norma per 1.900.000 anni di storia dell'homo, fai la guerra ad un popolo, uccidi gli uomini, bruci il villaggio, stupri le donne. Oppure ammazzi le donne, bruci gli uomini, stupri il villaggio, a seconda di come ti piace di piú.
> Ci sono intere popolazioni che portano con se le tracce dello stupro, e insieme con lo stupro, la violenza sulle donne è naturale, l'uomo è fisicamente piú forte. Solo negli ultimi due secoli si è cominciato a pensare che forse battere a sangue tua moglie fosse sbagliato. Ma prova a togliere l'educazione e la cultura (che naturali non sono) e vedrai dove si torna.
> ...



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

lo stato attuale delle cose è che io tradisco, come conseguenza di un tradimento.

ma questo fatto è slegato dalla testimonianza pura e semplice.

Ho sofferto.
Mi sono sentita spaccare il cuore.
Ho ragione a pensare che la fedeltà , per me, non esista  quindi.
Ho superato.

Il concetto è free.

*Si può andare avanti e superare, ognuno con i suoi modi, ma
SI PUO' senza portarsi dietro distruzioni nuclerai*


questa e solo questa è la mia testimonuanza.

Il resto è altro.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo stato attuale delle cose? Che tradisco?
> Credo sia chiaro a tutti.



sì certo
è che io ho sempre pensato che, e la tua testimonianza un po' me lo conferma, i tradimenti sono un danno per la coppia, poichè tendono ad incasinare tutto, con relative conseguenze 
insomma, si parte in un certo modo e ci si ritrova in un altro, con la menata di doversi impegnare per riparare ai danni fatti e subiti


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo stato attuale delle cose è che io tradisco, come conseguenza di un tradimento.
> 
> ma questo fatto è slegato dalla testimonianza pura e semplice.
> 
> ...


Tebe la tua testimonianza postata cosi' nun serve manco pe' fa' un bidet...ahahahah

i tuoi assunti di partenza so' sballati e l'arrivo e' na'  vera chiavica...

percio' se nun rivedi i tuoi assunti, saranno sempre licenziati dopo poco...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo stato attuale delle cose è che io tradisco, come conseguenza di un tradimento.
> 
> ma questo fatto è slegato dalla testimonianza pura e semplice.
> 
> ...



Oh!! ora si che quello che è scritto non porta a leggere male.

Tebe ha avuto la sua esperienza,
Io simile alla sua, dove ho anche tradito una volta,( per diversi motivi, e non solo perchè sono stato tradito) ed antrambi abbiamo dato la nostra testimonianza, lei sta nel matromioni tradendo, io no. Ed entrambi a quanto diciamo ci stiamo bene.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> interessante.
> Dici che era anche una questione di sesso?
> Tra formiche intendo


inevitabilmente, il sesso è sempre al centro di tutto, anche per le formiche svizzere


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'universita' dove te sei laureato ce sta ancora o hanno cambiato destinazione d'uso?
> 
> ahahahah


nun te sforzà a capì, che a neuroni stai bassino. lassa sta


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farlo mai più!
> 
> Ci sono rimasta male.
> Non puoi darmi della fedele e poi far finta che non sia successo niente.
> Mi sento svenire...


capisco, tuttavia la tua è una mera infedeltà di reazione, capirai che per i miei canoni confina con la fedeltà


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> è che io ho sempre pensato che, e la tua testimonianza un po' me lo conferma, i tradimenti sono un danno per la coppia, poichè tendono ad incasinare tutto, con relative conseguenze
> insomma, si parte in un certo modo e ci si ritrova in un altro, con la menata di doversi impegnare per riparare ai danni fatti e subiti



brava amore ecco perchè io non ti tradirei mai :inlove: :inlove:

e poi per farlo dovrei trovarne una migliore di te.....impossibile   :inlove:         


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo stato attuale delle cose è che io tradisco, come conseguenza di un tradimento.
> 
> ma questo fatto è slegato dalla testimonianza pura e semplice.
> 
> ...



ecco infatti, si può
però forse c'è da chiedersi se valeva la pena mettere in piedi tutto 'sto casino, tutto qua


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tebe la tua testimonianza postata cosi' nun serve manco pe' fa' un bidet...ahahahah
> 
> i tuoi assunti di partenza so' sballati e l'arrivo e' na' vera chiavica...
> 
> ...




SCUSA STERMY....

cosa intendi per assunti di partenza???
chiarisciti un po....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSA STERMY....
> 
> cosa intendi per assunti di partenza???
> chiarisciti un po....


Annù andiamo a dare un'occhiata nella stanza relax?...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io glia ppuntamenti al buio li trovo fighi da morire......
> [video=youtube_share;GXNqBGANvYM]http://youtu.be/GXNqBGANvYM[/video]
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Annù andiamo a dare un'occhiata nella stanza relax?...



è chiusa:mrgreen:

e poi tra un po vado..
magari domani....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è chiusa:mrgreen:
> 
> e poi tra un po vado..
> magari domani....


  vabbè volevo farti un massaggio ....... pazienza sarà per domani :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu cosa pensi del genocidio dei nea?


Lo approvo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

comunque, a parte tutto.di testimonianze positive sulla coppia post tradimento  ricordo quella bellissima di marì, quella sofferta di amoremio...
coppie che davvero erano tornate rafforzate dall'esperienza passata.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' dal vivo a te nun te mena niuno? minchia nembo kid sui nostri schermi...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


A cocco de mamma, se voi capì bene si nun voi capì non so cazzi che me riguardano. Sì m'hai detto che nun eri cornuto se vede che nun l'ho letto. Ma siccome te piace rompercazzo tantoper , la stai a fa a lunga, se vede che nun c'hai un cazzo da fà. No nun sò nembo kid ntepreoccupà ma se vede che te piace capì solo quello che voi tè. Rimane sempre er fatto che per ora tutti eroi dietro a na tastiera poi dar vivo sò tutti boni a fa li froci cor culo dell'altri no? Mò fa na cosa. Fa parlà li grandi e arimettete ar tavolino coi pischelli.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nun te sforzà a capì, che a neuroni stai bassino. lassa sta


ce ne hai assai te che te diverti co' le formiche...svizzere pero'...

ma vai a zappare e vedrai quante ne trovi...

ahahahah


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi sei tremendamente simpatico :carneval:



Son contento! Pure tu mi stai simpatico ^^:up:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A cocco de mamma, se voi capì bene si nun voi capì non so cazzi che me riguardano. Sì m'hai detto che nun eri cornuto se vede che nun l'ho letto. Ma siccome te piace rompercazzo tantoper , la stai a fa a lunga, se vede che nun c'hai un cazzo da fà. No nun sò nembo kid ntepreoccupà ma se vede che te piace capì solo quello che voi tè. Rimane sempre er fatto che per ora tutti eroi dietro a na tastiera poi dar vivo sò tutti boni a fa li froci cor culo dell'altri no? Mò fa na cosa. Fa parlà li grandi e arimettete ar tavolino coi pischelli.


vabbe' a' Fata....nun sei ignorante ma solo cojone...ahahahahah

ma tutti qua arrivano gli sciroccati che voleno fa' i fighi trombeur de femme?

sti sfigati e pure cornuti...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Son contento! Pure tu mi stai simpatico ^^:up:




  mmmmm.....ensa:


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mmmmm.....ensa:


Esiste anche la possibilità di complimentarsi tra maschi... o è da checche??? Ditemelo che sto curando la mia autostima e non voglio fare passi falsi :unhappy:


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' a' Fata....nun sei ignorante ma solo cojone...ahahahahah
> 
> ma tutti qua arrivano gli sciroccati che voleno fa' i fighi trombeur de femme?
> 
> sti sfigati e pure cornuti...


Abbassa la confidenza cazzabubbolo de noantri si vede che mammina e papino (ma ce l'hai ancora?) e la mestra di sostegno  non ti hanno insegnato come comportarsi. Hai preso poche sveglie. Io e te non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme e nemmanco ci conosciamo , non che ne abbia tutta questa voglia e penso nemmeno tu.
D'ora in poi sei il mio "exeroe dietro la tastiera", praticamente qualsiasi concetto, offesa,pensiero...dato che la persona è nulla, vale zero. Ciao tesoro.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Esiste anche la possibilità di complimentarsi tra maschi... o è da checche??? Ditemelo che sto curando la mia autostima e non voglio fare passi falsi :unhappy:



:up::up:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Abbassa la confidenza cazzabubbolo de noantri si vede che mammina e papino (ma ce l'hai ancora?) e la mestra di sostegno  non ti hanno insegnato come comportarsi. Hai preso poche sveglie. Io e te non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme e nemmanco ci conosciamo , non che ne abbia tutta questa voglia e penso nemmeno tu.
> D'ora in poi sei il mio "exeroe dietro la tastiera", praticamente qualsiasi concetto, offesa,pensiero...dato che la persona è nulla, vale zero. Ciao tesoro.


fai come te pare e da ora in poi, qua sarai er cornuto rincoglionito number one nella top ten...

sara' difficile uguagliarti...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce ne hai assai te che te diverti co' le formiche...svizzere pero'...
> 
> ma vai a zappare e vedrai quante ne trovi...
> 
> ahahahah


ma ce riesci a scrive senza ride da solo alle cazzate che scrivi? De fessi se ne incontrano, ma raramente al tuo livello. Come fai a usà er computer, te fai aiutà?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Abbassa la confidenza cazzabubbolo de noantri si vede che mammina e papino (ma ce l'hai ancora?) e la mestra di sostegno non ti hanno insegnato come comportarsi. Hai preso poche sveglie. Io e te non abbiamo mai mangiato assieme e nemmanco ci conosciamo , non che ne abbia tutta questa voglia e penso nemmeno tu.
> D'ora in poi sei il mio "exeroe dietro la tastiera", praticamente qualsiasi concetto, offesa,pensiero...dato che la persona è nulla, vale zero. Ciao tesoro.


purtroppo è manifestamente celebroleso, e probabilmente un vigliacchetto di quelli che quando li incontri per strada guardano per terra.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma ce riesci a scrive senza ride da solo alle cazzate che scrivi? De fessi se ne incontrano, ma raramente al tuo livello. Come fai a usà er computer, te fai aiutà?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSA STERMY....
> 
> cosa intendi per assunti di partenza???
> chiarisciti un po....


veramente se dovrebbe chiari' le idee de piu' Tebe....ahahahah

ma comunque per me la testimonianza di Tebe sarebbe piu' significativa se dicesse:

1)So' sempre stata infedele pur non ritenendomi traditrice perche' ho sempre detto prima che se ciula n'do cojo cojo;

2) so' diventata fedele per "amore" di Mattia;

3)m'ha tradita invece facendomi soffrire come una cagna;

4)pero' ha deluso anche la mia speranza che facendo i fedeli, pagasse;

5)mo' me scateno cor ciulamento in trasferta ritornando ad assecondare la mia vera indole perche' ho visto che e' inutile fare altrimenti e cosi' smetto anche di soffrire tutto d'un botto;

6)e siccome ridico apertamente ai partners che se voj sta co' me lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo, nun me ritengo di nuovo una traditrice e vado a scassare le palle nel forum de tradimento.net facendo la figona...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente se dovrebbe chiari' le idee de piu' Tebe....ahahahah
> 
> ma comunque per me la testimonianza di Tebe sarebbe piu' significativa se dicesse:
> 
> ...


ma che ce volevi' fa vede' che sai contà fino a 6? tanto nun ce credemo


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fai come te pare e da ora in poi, qua sarai er cornuto rincoglionito number one nella top ten...
> 
> sara' difficile uguagliarti...
> 
> ahahahahah


Lo vedi che er cojone sei te. Ar momento io nun sò cornuto. Ma se vede che te "sembra" d'avè letto male. Senti aridà indietro er titolo della licenza elementare che mè sà che nun sai legge. aò, se poi nun annavi a scola me "sembra" allora de nun avello letto...eddaje... ciao tesoruccio.

@Massi
lascialo stare, la sua massima aspirazione nella vita è proprio quello che sta facendo, lasciamoglielo fare. D'altronde agli inferiori bisogna dargli uno sfogo no?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma ce riesci a scrive senza ride da solo alle cazzate che scrivi? De fessi se ne incontrano, ma raramente al tuo livello. Come fai a usà er computer, te fai aiutà?


ma come se fa a nun ride quanno coglioni come te o la fatina v'esibite pensando de fa' i fighi?

se nun foste veri ve dovrebbero inventa'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lo vedi che er cojone sei te. Ar momento io nun sò cornuto. Ma se vede che te "sembra" d'avè letto male. Senti aridà indietro er titolo della licenza elementare che mè sà che nun sai legge. aò, se poi nun annavi a scola me "sembra" allora de nun avello letto...eddaje... ciao tesoruccio.
> 
> @Massi
> lascialo stare, la sua massima aspirazione nella vita è proprio quello che sta facendo, lasciamoglielo fare. D'altronde agli inferiori bisogna dargli uno sfogo no?


infatti quando si parlava nel mio post l'ho ignorato. Ma adesso mi va di bastonarlo un po' a sto cojonazzo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come se fa a nun ride quanno coglioni come te o la fatina v'esibite pensando de fa' i fighi?
> 
> se nun foste veri ve dovrebbero inventa'...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma che ce stai a parlà de te?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente se dovrebbe chiari' le idee de piu' Tebe....ahahahah
> 
> ma comunque per me la testimonianza di Tebe sarebbe piu' significativa se dicesse:
> 
> ...



ma la vuoi finire di usare termini dal sapore volutamente cosi aspro ? e questo è solo l ultimo di quello che ho letto.


Piantala ! entra nel merito senza offendere.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.


dillo a que mononeurone. se nun je parli in romano nun capisce


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dillo a que mononeurone. se nun je parli in romano nun capisce



Ma quello manco è di Roma, mi par di ricordare.


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.


:applauso:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo è manifestamente celebroleso, e probabilmente un vigliacchetto di quelli che quando li incontri per strada guardano per terra.


te sei pure tiroleso visto che voj smette e comunque fai bene ad ave' dubbi che se t'incontrassi me limiterei a guarda' solo pe' terra da vigliacchetto...

ahahahahah

perche' detto tra noi te oltre che vigliacchetto co' tu' moje che spero te riempia de corna pe' portarse a pari, sei proprio un pezzo de merda e pure gia' calpestata visto lo spessore nun molto alto.....

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire di usare termini dal sapore volutamente cosi aspro ? e questo è solo l ultimo di quello che ho letto.
> 
> 
> Piantala ! entra nel merito senza offendere.


tentavamo di farlglielo capire nella sua stupida lingua


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo è manifestamente celebroleso, e probabilmente un vigliacchetto di quelli che quando li incontri per strada guardano per terra.


 Che dirti. Al momento e per esperienza diretta anche in altri forum a me è capitato sempre così. Mi guardano, ti presenti, e poi fanno "Ma no ma stavo a scherzà, ma te pare..." hai presente i quaqquaraqua.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.



lo ritengono un rafforzativo probabilmente.

ma hanno spaccato anche a me oggi.

quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire di usare termini dal sapore volutamente cosi aspro ? e questo è solo l ultimo di quello che ho letto.
> 
> 
> Piantala ! entra nel merito senza offendere.


 incredibile.. hai notato la mia stessa cosa... che brutto termine...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma che ce volevi' fa vede' che sai contà fino a 6? tanto nun ce credemo


pe' la merda che sei e che t'aritrovi co' te se supera abbondantemente er 100....ahahahah

pero' t'anticipo che nun me sforzo co' i cojoni come te...

e' fatica sprecata...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*A rigà*

A rigà a catena, lassate perde,stermy ve sconquassa quer culo avvizzito...attenti ve siete scelti er cane peggiore!


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

A exstermy, quelli come te sono capaci anche di fare volontariato alla crocerossa. :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A rigà a catena, lassate perde,stermy ve sconquassa quer culo avvizzito...attenti ve siete scelti er cane peggiore!


Guarda la mia faccia preoccupatissima  la stai vedendo?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lo vedi che er cojone sei te. Ar momento io nun sò cornuto. Ma se vede che te "sembra" d'avè letto male. Senti aridà indietro er titolo della licenza elementare che mè sà che nun sai legge. aò, se poi nun annavi a scola me "sembra" allora de nun avello letto...eddaje... ciao tesoruccio.
> 
> @Massi
> lascialo stare, la sua massima aspirazione nella vita è proprio quello che sta facendo, lasciamoglielo fare. D'altronde agli inferiori bisogna dargli uno sfogo no?


adesso nun lo sei piu' dopo che hai abbozzato con le modalita' che hai detto te?

ahahahahah

vai tranquillo che er titolo de cornuto piu' rincoglionito e' strameritato e co' la prossima sara' pure peggio...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> incredibile.. hai notato la mia stessa cosa... che brutto termine...



!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

A fata io vi ho avvisato questo ve trancia er culo e ve strappa i peli delle chiappe  a morsi..fate vobbis!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire di usare termini dal sapore volutamente cosi aspro ? e questo è solo l ultimo di quello che ho letto.
> 
> 
> Piantala ! entra nel merito senza offendere.


ma lo specificare il genere mica e' n'offesa...

fosse stato masculo avrei scritto cane...visto che e' femmina, cagna...

o no?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma lo specificare il genere mica e' n'offesa...
> 
> fosse stato masculo avrei scritto cane...visto che e' femmina, cagna...
> 
> ...


stermy, piantala!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente se dovrebbe chiari' le idee de piu' Tebe....ahahahah
> 
> ma comunque per me la testimonianza di Tebe sarebbe piu' significativa se dicesse:
> 
> ...


premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
ma da quel poco e mi corregga tebe se sbaglio...
lei non ha mai negato di essere come dici tu...
lei non ha mai negato di essere traditrice
lei non ha mai negato di essere stata fedele a mattia per tanto tempo...
non ha mai negato di aver sofferto
e non ha mai negato che il suo sia stato un tradimento indotto...che poi le abbia fatto riscoprire la sua natura di diversamente fedele...che poi giovi o non alla coppia so cavoli suoi...

ma vedi che le cose che hai detto tu le ha ammesse pure lei adoperando certo un altro linguaggio...
ebeh forse per questo non hai capito....


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

:embolo:ma che due palleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che dirti. Al momento e per esperienza diretta anche in altri forum a me è capitato sempre così. Mi guardano, ti presenti, e poi fanno "Ma no ma stavo a scherzà, ma te pare..." hai presente i quaqquaraqua.


ma sai che incuriosisci?

che fai leva sulla pieta'?....sei in carrozzella?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma lo specificare il genere mica e' n'offesa...
> 
> fosse stato masculo avrei scritto cane...visto che e' femmina, cagna...
> 
> ...


è sgradevole


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A exstermy, quelli come te sono capaci anche di fare volontariato alla crocerossa. :rotfl:


a giudica' da come fai er soprammobile in casa, me sa che e' piu' tu moje che fa volontariato e nun alla crocerossa pero'...

ahahahahahah

e servono sempre, le fatine come lei...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Il linguaggio di stermy può essere sgadevole almeno quanto certi ragionamenti che profumano di presa per il culo...e finchè ci crede che li fà...ma non bisogna mica pretendere che ci crediamo tutti poi....!


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sai che incuriosisci?
> 
> che fai leva sulla pieta'?....sei in carrozzella?
> 
> ahahahahah


Che mò sei curioso cucciolotto?
Curiosa come le donzelle! Che tesora!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sai che incuriosisci?
> 
> che fai leva sulla pieta'?....sei in carrozzella?
> 
> ahahahahah




Tu sicuramente all asilo mariuccia .


ma alla fine della fiera, ai tuoi principi legittimi che nel merito  sono anche condivisibili da parte mia ( eccetto che nella forma che oggi sclera particolarmente ) me lo spieghi che cazzo ti viene in tasca dimostrare ad libitum che lei è nel torto e tu nella ragione?

cambia la tua vita ?

Cambia la sua ?

No.

e allora basta cazzo !


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :embolo:ma che due palleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



:sonno:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sgradevole


per come lo intendo io asetticamnte, no....


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a giudica' da come fai er soprammobile in casa, me sa che e' piu' tu moje che fa volontariato e nun alla crocerossa pero'...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Me sa che pure tu madre ha fatto volontariato, forse eri lo scarto di qualche spermatozoo che sè infilato dentro ad un ovulo per sbaglio. Dai alla fine nella vita, almeno per una volta puoi dire "sono arrivato Uno".
Sembri un pò Rezzonico. :rotfl::rotfl:
Va bene dai ti cedo il passo. Hai vinto tu per stanchezza.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> è che io ho sempre pensato che, e la tua testimonianza un po' me lo conferma, i* tradimenti sono un danno per la coppia, poichè tendono ad incasinare tutto, con relative conseguenze *
> insomma, si parte in un certo modo e ci si ritrova in un altro, con la menata di doversi impegnare per riparare ai danni fatti e subiti



lo scriverò se e quando succederà.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che* lei* è nel torto e tu nella ragione?


i'm a male....


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti, si può
> però forse c'è da chiedersi se valeva la pena mettere in piedi tutto 'sto casino, tutto qua



Casino?
quale casino?
Dove?
Come?
Quando?
Chi?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> i'm a male....


fata, mi sto riferendo ai discorsi Di Tebe sull amore.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tu sicuramente all asilo mariuccia .
> 
> 
> ma alla fine della fiera, ai tuoi principi legittimi che nel merito  sono anche condivisibili da parte mia ( eccetto che nella forma che oggi sclera particolarmente ) me lo spieghi che cazzo ti viene in tasca dimostrare ad libitum che lei è nel torto e tu nella ragione?
> ...


cambia la mia vita?...cambia la sua????????

ao' me so' perso quarche puntata?

alle stronzate che se sparano dovemo abbozza' perche' non ce ne frega un cazzo?

a me non me ne frega un cazzo di che cazzo combinano certi ma pure tutti pero' se permettete ditelo prima che tra cojoni ce se deve solo cojona'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, a parte tutto.di testimonianze positive sulla coppia post tradimento  ricordo quella bellissima di marì, quella sofferta di amoremio...
> *coppie che davvero erano tornate rafforzate dall'esperienza passata*.



ed ecco bello chiaro il tuo pregiudizio.
Che non ti fa onore.

Ma vabbè.
Chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato.

Quindi la mia coppia per te non ne è riuscta rafforzata perchè TU non lo capisci.

Cristallino


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che mò sei curioso cucciolotto?
> Curiosa come le donzelle! Che tesora!


curioso pe' modo de di'....

dillo prima che appartieni alle categorie protette cosi' levi proprio ogni dubbio e se guadagna tempo.....

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, a parte tutto.di testimonianze positive sulla coppia post tradimento  ricordo quella bellissima di marì, quella sofferta di amoremio...
> coppie che davvero erano tornate rafforzate dall'esperienza passata.



quindi per te la mia è una testimonianza falsa.



Ok.
ma il punto è che la mia testimonianza falsa sta aiutando e ha iutato delle persone.
Non a tradire, pensa un pò.

e questo mi basta.
Qualsiasi cosa tu e altri ne pensiate.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> curioso pe' modo de di'....
> 
> dillo prima che appartieni alle categorie protette cosi' levi proprio ogni dubbio e se guadagna tempo.....
> 
> ahahahah


Hai vinto te, sei il più forte, ti cedo il passo amore mio.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente se dovrebbe chiari' le idee de piu' Tebe....ahahahah
> 
> ma comunque per me la testimonianza di Tebe sarebbe piu' significativa se dicesse:
> 
> ...




hemmm...dissento sul neretto.
In tre anni solo manager...non mi sembra dove cojo cojo...
però va bene.
Dove cojo cojo


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
> ma da quel poco e mi corregga tebe se sbaglio...
> lei non ha mai negato di essere come dici tu...
> lei non ha mai negato di essere traditrice
> ...


Te sarai distratta Annu'...

nun se contesta a Tebe l'avere anche una natura infedele, ma solo le sue conclusioni di tutto il circo che ha voluto condividere sollecitando che lo dovrebbero fare tutti appoggiango quell'altro coco' cornuto de fata...

e li' che scattano le stronzate indigeribili per gli stomaci normali...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cambia la mia vita?...cambia la sua????????
> 
> ao' me so' perso quarche puntata?
> 
> ...



setrmy, io non mi sento affatto presa in giro da quello che dice. lei non cerca di convincere me, anzi, non è convinta lei stessa figurati se ha la prerogaritiva di convincere gli altri.

Lei è cosi , sa  che la si contesta, e punto.

Non è necessario offendere una persona per dimostrarle che i suoi discorsi fanno acqua.

io, da un certo punto di vista invidio questa sua leggerezza, non è con la mia predisposizione alla totale sincerità che sono felice, anzi. ma lo dico e punto. credo al valore della sincerità se parlo di amore e punto. 

Voglio dire con questo , che Tebe o chi la pensa come lei non mi toglie nulla, semmai puo' solo aggiungere .


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemmm...dissento sul neretto.
> In tre anni solo manager...non mi sembra dove cojo cojo...
> però va bene.
> Dove cojo cojo


Flap flap, quando vengo su a Milano mi faccio cojere? 
Ok?


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
> ma da quel poco e mi corregga tebe se sbaglio...
> lei non ha mai negato di essere come dici tu...
> lei non ha mai negato di essere traditrice
> ...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Me sa che pure tu madre ha fatto volontariato, forse eri lo scarto di qualche spermatozoo che sè infilato dentro ad un ovulo per sbaglio. Dai alla fine nella vita, almeno per una volta puoi dire "sono arrivato Uno".
> Sembri un pò Rezzonico. :rotfl::rotfl:
> Va bene dai ti cedo il passo. Hai vinto tu per stanchezza.


azzo che delusione...ahahahahah

a dispetto dei tuoi proclami, te caricano a molla corta...

no' skizzo proprio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi per te la mia è una testimonianza falsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...quello che sfugge, è tutta questa acredine, verso di te.
tutta questa voglia di screditarti, sinceramente non capisco.
si può non essere in sintonia con quello che dici, ma è difficile pensare che menti.
è chiaro, che ognuno trova una sua strada al tradimento... e in ultima analisi la tua, la trovo anche logica, razionale.
sembri scissa, ma non lo sei.
In fondo dai molta più importanza tu ai sentimenti, all'amore, di qualsiasi cretino che ti schernisce.
fermi al fatto fisico, alla scopata...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ed ecco bello chiaro il tuo pregiudizio.
> Che non ti fa onore.
> 
> Ma vabbè.
> ...


ma che cazzo e' uscita rafforzata la tua coppia?

ahahahahahah

ma dove siete piu' coppia, nel momento in cui tu consapevolmente hai comunicato che se trovi da scopare fuori lo fai e a Mattia se nun glie sta bene puo' anche leva' le tende?

CON CHE CORAGGIO CHIAMI COPPIA STA ROBA?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Miciolida*

Permetti?Io adoro la leggerezza,adoro chi sa di essere leggero e si diverte da single inculandosi sto mondo e quell'altro....!Ma esser leggeri alle spalle di qualcuno e non dicendo di esser leggeri è un discorso troppo diverso!Adesso contestiamo pure il linguaggio di stermy,ma non prendeteci per il culo perchè effettivamente...a dirla tutta c'è molto poco da invidiare!!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi per te la mia è una testimonianza falsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tebe, erano testimonianze che nell esercizio del tradimento hanno avuto un inizio e una fine. 

Non erano come la tua che vai avanti da anni e sei anche convinta che sia giusto cosi invocando  la parola Amore verso Mattia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Te sarai distratta Annu'...
> 
> nun se contesta a Tebe l'avere anche una natura infedele, ma solo le sue conclusioni di tutto il circo che ha voluto *condividere sollecitando che lo dovrebbero fare tutti appoggiango quell'altro coco' cornuto de fata...
> *
> ...



sei diventato analfabeta?
Non ho mai scritto niente del genere.
Ognuno ha i suoi modi o non modi.

Il mio è giusto PER ME e per altri COME ME:


Dio santo sei ubriaco?
ma chi leggi?
Non me sicuramente.


O jesus


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo scriverò se e quando succederà.



ma la tua testimonianza? la tua sofferenza? e quella di Mattia nel vederti così per causa sua?
ne valeva veramente la pena?


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azzo che delusione...ahahahahah
> 
> a dispetto dei tuoi proclami, te caricano a molla corta...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè pensavi sul serio che continuassi questa manfrina? E a che pro, per farti sguazzare? E che pensi veramente che io sia coglione? Sulla tastiera possiamo essere infinitamente potenti, nella vita reale non lo sanno nemmeno quelli che ti leggono, ma io sono sicuro di me stesso. Dato che non ho bisogno di una tastiera per confrontarmi a male parole. Ti cedo il passo. Mentre se lo vuoi fare a quattr'occhi hai tutta la mia disponibilità. Un bacio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ed ecco bello chiaro il tuo pregiudizio.
> Che non ti fa onore.
> 
> Ma vabbè.
> ...


no, è quello che penso io dell'amore.non vedo rafforzata la tua coppia perché tu stai pensando che tra due giorni arriva manager .tra una settimana sarai a letto con lui...
come faccio a pensare che la coppia si è *rafforzata *se mattia non ti basta?
come faccio a pensarlo se mentre sarai con manager dirai a lui una palla?
giustamente tu la senti così, ok .
ma non puoi pretendere di postare la tua storia a modello positivo per dare coraggio a chi è stato tradito


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Mciolidia*

:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Flap flap, quando vengo su a Milano mi faccio cojere?
> Ok?


dipende.
Sei uno dei diversamente duri?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Io adoro la leggerezza,adoro chi sa di essere leggero e si diverte da single inculandosi sto mondo e quell'altro....!Ma esser leggeri alle spalle di qualcuno e non dicendo di esser leggeri è un discorso troppo diverso!Adesso contestiamo pure il linguaggio di stermy,ma non prendeteci per il culo perchè effettivamente...a dirla tutta c'è molto poco da invidiare!!


leggi Oscuro tutto quello che ho scritto. tutto pero'.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :up:


ok. hai letto. bon


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dipende.
> Sei uno dei diversamente duri?


Tebe.. buttate sul sicuro.. vieni da Battiatuccio tuo


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemmm...dissento sul neretto.
> In tre anni solo manager...non mi sembra dove cojo cojo...
> però va bene.
> Dove cojo cojo


mo' non fare la modesta perche' se dici ai tuoi partner, (ante Mattia), che non assicuri loro l'esclusivita' sessuale, il concetto anche se edulcorato e' li' stess'...

e ti ribadisco che nun e' na' coppia sta roba...esattamente come non lo e' nella tua situazione attuale...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Tranquilla non volevo polemizzare....ma sinceramente con tutta la simpatia che ho per tebe..trovo il tutto poco condivisibile,e per nulla invidiabile!Me ne sto da solo cazzo....!


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è quello che penso io dell'amore.non vedo rafforzata la tua coppia perché tu stai pensando che tra due giorni arriva manager .tra una settimana sarai a letto con lui...
> come faccio a pensare che la coppia si è *rafforzata *se mattia non ti basta?
> come faccio a pensarlo se mentre sarai con manager dirai a lui una palla?
> giustamente tu la senti così, ok .
> ma non puoi pretendere di postare la tua storia a modello positivo per dare coraggio a chi è stato tradito


..invece io da tradito, ti posso dire che sinceramente Tebe mi ha infuso tanto coraggio.
lei non afferma di applicare la sua "regola", esprime solo una sua testimonianza.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...quello che sfugge,* è tutta questa acredine, verso di te.*
> tutta questa voglia di screditarti, sinceramente non capisco.
> si può non essere in sintonia con quello che dici, ma è difficile pensare che menti.
> è chiaro, che ognuno trova una sua strada al tradimento... e in ultima analisi la tua, la trovo anche logica, razionale.
> ...


Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,

va bene così spider.
Perchè io so chi sono.
Lo sanno le persone a me vicino.
E quelli che accolgono il mio aiuto.
Non solo sul forum.
Ma nella vita qui fuori.

Chissà cosa penserebbero le gentI se scrivessi qui alcune cose che faccio.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> setrmy, io non mi sento affatto presa in giro da quello che dice. lei non cerca di convincere me, anzi, non è convinta lei stessa figurati se ha la prerogaritiva di convincere gli altri.
> 
> Lei è cosi , sa  che la si contesta, e punto.
> 
> ...


ma come lei non cerca di convincere?

AO' SPERA PURE CHE LA SI PIJ A MODELLO!!!

ma v'hanno anestetizzato?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla non volevo polemizzare....ma sinceramente con tutta la simpatia che ho per tebe..trovo il tutto poco condivisibile,e per nulla invidiabile!Me ne sto da solo cazzo....!



OSCURO, nemmeno io posso invidiarla, io non sono come lei , sono all opposto.

è infatti...rimango cosi come sto. come te.

( leggi tutto quello che scrivo, sennò...)


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma la tua testimonianza? la tua sofferenza? e quella di Mattia nel vederti così per causa sua?
> ne valeva veramente la pena?



Ho sempre detto che quel tradimento ha salvato la nostra coppia.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
> Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
> Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è quello che penso io dell'amore.non vedo rafforzata la tua coppia perché tu stai pensando che tra due giorni arriva manager .tra una settimana sarai a letto con lui...
> come faccio a pensare che la coppia si è *rafforzata *se mattia non ti basta?
> come faccio a pensarlo se mentre sarai con manager dirai a lui una palla?
> giustamente tu la senti così, ok .
> ma non puoi pretendere di postare la tua storia a modello positivo per dare coraggio a chi è stato tradito



ok.
Dillo a quelli che invece è servito e ha dato coraggio e vediamo cosa ti rispondono


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
> Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
> Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,
> 
> ...


La gente sono strani.....lascia perdere, una battaglia persa in partenza.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tebe.. buttate sul sicuro.. vieni da Battiatuccio tuo



fkap flap


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
> Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
> Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,
> 
> ...




Scusa Tebe ma a chi devi dimostrare di non essere superficiale?


Sicura di non avere nulla di represso ?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come lei non cerca di convincere?
> 
> AO' SPERA PURE CHE LA SI PIJ A MODELLO!!!
> 
> ...


Ma quale modello stermy...


io vorrei essere meno cogliona di quella che sono stata. ma son cosi e ...mi becco cosi. 


vabbè..discorso complesso.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..invece io da tradito, ti posso dire che sinceramente Tebe mi ha infuso tanto coraggio.
> lei non afferma di applicare la sua "regola", esprime solo una sua testimonianza.



C'era da capire solo questo.
Troppi pregiudizi sulla povera tebina...






che se ne fotte comunque:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...quello che sfugge, è tutta questa acredine, verso di te.
> tutta questa voglia di screditarti, sinceramente non capisco.
> si può non essere in sintonia con quello che dici, ma è difficile pensare che menti.
> è chiaro, che ognuno trova una sua strada al tradimento... e in ultima analisi la tua, la trovo anche logica, razionale.
> ...


ma perche' cazzo ritieni difficile per lei che menta...a se stessa ed a noi?

ma avrai minimo 40 e passa anni, come cazzo fai a berti sempre le cazzate che te dicheno?

ed intanto che dormi te piji sempre le inkulate...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..invece io da tradito, ti posso dire che sinceramente Tebe *mi ha infuso tanto coraggio*.
> lei non afferma di applicare la sua "regola", esprime solo una sua testimonianza.


che cosa in particolare ti ha infuso coraggio?
sul fatto che sia una testimonianza preziosa concordo.fino a che rimane sua e non si voglia fare proseliti


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Non sono esempi del genere a dare coraggio...questi esempi danno coraggio a chi si vuole aggrappare a stronzate per vivere meglio...!Anche certe droghe danno coraggio...dai non esageriamo con le cazzate adesso!Tebe la tua storia è la tua storia non giudico ma non condivido ergerla a modello positivo mi sembra di cattivo gusto...!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, erano testimonianze che nell esercizio del tradimento hanno avuto un inizio e una fine.
> 
> Non erano come la tua che vai avanti da anni e sei anche convinta che sia giusto cosi invocando  la parola Amore verso Mattia.


eccazzo finalmente l'anestesia ha finito l'effetto...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

per quanto riguarda l'acredine ribadisco che tebe è stata una degli acquisti più preziosi da un po' di tempo a questa parte.
non condivido le sue idee ma difenderò il suo diritto di esporle ( e il io di dissentire)


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe sia chiaro io posso comprendere quello che dici
Io penso diverso ma capisco

Cioè se mio marito mi dicesse ti amo ma  csopo in giro x diletto non farei is alti di gioia
Ma se non me lo dicesse e non lo fcesse a con il cuore ma si fa un regalo..umanamente enon da moglie potrei capire
Io ero partita così poi mi sono un po presa lui l’axtra epure lui

E non potrei farne uno stile di vita
Ma se tebe è a suo agio
Forse c’è chi ama così e chi ama cosa’
Insomma c’è di peggio l’abulia il non sentirsi e non far sentire vivi l’apatia

Noner a un apputnoa te
Che pure invidio un po xla tua capacita di viverti le cose senza farti male
Io capace na’sega x essere fini :fischio:


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La gente sono strani.....lascia perdere, una battaglia persa in partenza.


hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)

Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
Con educazione e senza imporre.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe ma a chi devi dimostrare di non essere superficiale?
> 
> 
> Sicura di non avere nulla di represso ?



a nessuno, ma dopo un pò nonostante le evidenze anche io mi rompo il cazzo no?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

ti pregherei di non fare certi paragoni imbarazzanti per non scrivere altro!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

ma battaglia de che?





Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa in particolare ti ha infuso coraggio?
> sul fatto che sia una testimonianza preziosa concordo.fino a che rimane sua e non si voglia fare proseliti



i proseliti sono tutti tuoi.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> *Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.


questo però non mi pare proprio azzeccato come esempio sai?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Diciamo che è proprio di cattivissimo gusto per non dire altro...!


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti pregherei di non fare certi paragoni imbarazzanti per non scrivere altro!!



parlo di quello che conosco e ho vissuto.
Ho fatto il volontario ospedaliero anni, parlando con persone incazzate con il mondo che niente volevano sentire.


Tu lo hai mai fatto il volontario ospedaliero per dirmi che non posso fare esempi e sono paragoni imbarazzanti?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

*Scusate!*

posso dire la mia? 

io credo che si stia associando la storia a Tebe che in quanto traditrice secondo molti non è da considerare come esempio!
però secondo me bisognerebbe scindere la Tebe tradita che ha superato il tradimento dalla Tebe traditrice!

...insomma se la stessa storia l'avessi scritta io forse le considerazioni sarebbero state diverse....


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono esempi del genere a dare coraggio...questi esempi danno coraggio a chi si vuole aggrappare a stronzate per vivere meglio...!Anche certe droghe danno coraggio...dai non esageriamo con le cazzate adesso!Tebe la tua storia è la tua storia non giudico *ma non condivido ergerla a modello positivo mi* sembra di cattivo gusto...!



eh?
Come stermy pure tu?
ma chi leggete?
Io non ho dato nessun valore positivo o negativo mai in questo forum
E' solo una testimonianza.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei diventato analfabeta?
> Non ho mai scritto niente del genere.
> Ognuno ha i suoi modi o non modi.
> 
> ...


ma sta roba l'hai scritto te o t'hanno clonata...ahahahah



Tebe ha detto:


> quindi per te la mia è una testimonianza falsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


percio' e visto che  sinceramente ce giri intorno pe' cerca' de farci fessi, chi stai aiutando qua co' la tua testimonianza, a parte ripeto lo sciroccato perso de fatina con cui v'appoggiate a vicenda  ma solo perche' un super cornuto e qualche altro rincoglionito perso??


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe quando fai così sei vermante infantile!!fare volontariato non ti rende una persona più o meno credibile...e ti ripeto l'esempio che hai fatto è di cattivissimo gusto...il peso specifico delle situazioni non è paragonabile!Credimi se questo post l'avesse scritto un altro l'avrei serenamente mandato affare in culo!poi critichiamo stermy,trovo molto più volgare la tua seperficialità....!!


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> C'era da capire solo questo.
> Troppi pregiudizi sulla povera tebina...
> 
> 
> ...



brava, fottitene:mrgreen:
nessuna acredine da parte mia, per carità
la mia esperienza è completamente diversa dalla tua, mi conosco bene e so che per me interessarmi ad un altro è l'inizio della fine
quindi vedi che faccio fatica a comprendere rafforzamenti della coppia mediante i tradimenti


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> Come stermy pure tu?
> ma chi leggete?
> Io non ho dato nessun valore positivo o negativo mai in questo forum
> E' solo una testimonianza.


E no! ha voluto testimoniare? e ora si assuma le sue responsabilità

Signorina Tebe, si erighi... eriga... erga.... insomma, ha capito no? :rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::carneval::carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe hai Mp.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Dillo a quelli che invece è servito e ha dato coraggio e vediamo cosa ti rispondono


ma allora decidete...

la tua testimonianza l'hai data nella speranza che urbi et orbi serva a tutti come hanno capito tutti o come cerchi de depista' solo a quelli come te?

e chi ce sta qua nella tua situazione?...

splendida situazione?

ahahahah

ammazza che esempio positivo da sbandiera' e da prendere ad esempio...

ahahahah


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.


questo paragone proprio mi lascia interdetta, e un po'..passatemelo...schifata
nona ggiungo altro ma ho bazzicato nell'ambeinte  e paragonarlo a zomapre in un letto mi pare follia
ho sentito abbastanza va
ciao


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo di quello che conosco e ho vissuto.
> Ho fatto il volontario ospedaliero anni, parlando con persone incazzate con il mondo che niente volevano sentire.
> 
> 
> Tu lo hai mai fatto il volontario ospedaliero per dirmi che non posso fare esempi e sono paragoni imbarazzanti?


Tebe...perdonami...ma anche io l'ho trovato di cattivo gusto!


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo di quello che conosco e ho vissuto.
> Ho fatto il volontario ospedaliero anni, parlando con persone incazzate con il mondo che niente volevano sentire.
> 
> 
> Tu lo hai mai fatto il volontario ospedaliero per dirmi che non posso fare esempi e sono paragoni imbarazzanti?


presente
per anni
oncologia
e ho aprenti ocncologi
anche infantili

e no, non ci azzecca una fava
scusa e tebe


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.


Santa Tebe de Calcutta...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sta roba l'hai scritto te o t'hanno clonata...ahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> percio' e visto che  sinceramente ce giri intorno pe' cerca' de farci fessi, chi stai aiutando qua co' la tua testimonianza, a parte ripeto lo sciroccato perso de fatina con cui v'appoggiate a vicenda  ma solo perche' un super cornuto e qualche altro rincoglionito perso??



ma guarda che Fata è un traditore anche abbastanza convinto, credo


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Scusate ma sono INDIGNATO!Per cui vi lascio a queste STRONZATE...!Poi si critica IL LINGUAGGIO DI OSCURO E STERMy..lasciamo stare!!!Passo e chiudo,certa gente evitasse di fare volontariato perchè non gli serve ad un cazzo!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> Come stermy pure tu?
> ma chi leggete?
> Io non ho dato nessun valore positivo o negativo mai in questo forum
> E' solo una testimonianza.


purtroppo, cara tebe, è difficile per alcuni cogliere il concetto di "testimonianza". Ci deve essere sempre il giudizio di valore. davvero incredibile. 

comunque, se volete un bell'esempio da seguire, vi propongo il mio. traditore da sempre e lieto di esserlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma è solo una testimonianza. 
E' solo un tentativo di voler fornire un punto di vista ulteriore.
E' solo l'aggiunta di uno strumento, o una voce, in più al coro.
E solo un gigantesco IMHO.

E' nella struttura/coscienza/moralità di chi legge decidere se prenderne spunti di riflessione o meno.

Ma se uno non parla delle cose sue o di quello che gli succede intorno, di che dovrebbe parlare ?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massiinfede*

Ascolta...si è superato il limite...va bene tutto..ma non mischiamo certe stronzate con cose molto più serie!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate ma sono INDIGNATO!*Per cui vi lascio a queste STRONZATE*...!Poi si critica IL LINGUAGGIO DI OSCURO E STERMy..lasciamo stare!!!Passo e chiudo,certa gente evitasse di fare volontariato perchè non gli serve ad un cazzo!


finalmente una bella notizia


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta...si è superato il limite...va bene tutto..ma non mischiamo certe stronzate con cose molto più serie!!


ma non dovevi andare? ciao


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Senti fenomeno che problema hai?ma chi sei?che cazzo vuoi?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> Come stermy pure tu?
> ma chi leggete?
> Io non ho dato nessun valore positivo o negativo mai in questo forum
> E' solo una testimonianza.


mo' non fare la scema per non andare in guerra...ahahahah

se non avessi voluto far passare il tutto solo come messaggio positivo, non avresti scritto che grazie al fatto che sei ritornata a dare libero sfogo alla tua vera indole, ri-zoccolando te sei risparmiata i danni de na' catastrofe nucleare..

ma stiamo raggiungendo vette sublimi...

ahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma è solo una testimonianza.
> E' solo un tentativo di voler fornire un punto di vista ulteriore.
> E' solo l'aggiunta di uno strumento, o una voce, in più al coro.
> E solo un gigantesco IMHO.
> ...


ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' non fare la scema per non andare in guerra...ahahahah
> 
> se *non avessi voluto far passare il tutto solo come messaggio positivo, non avresti scritto che grazie al fatto che sei ritornata a dare libero sfogo alla tua vera indole*, ri-zoccolando te sei risparmiata i danni de na' catastrofe nucleare..
> 
> ...


ripeto..io non credo fosse quello il messaggio


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti fenomeno che problema hai?ma chi sei?che cazzo vuoi?


ma non dovevi andare?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non dovevi andare? ciao


vai prima tu :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Dovrebbe indignarti un imbecille come tebe che sbandiera di fare volontariato e si permette delle similitudini assurde..questo non vi indigna?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vai prima tu :carneval:


no no, era lui che aveva deto che se ne andava. se vuoi seguilo


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora decidete...
> 
> la tua testimonianza l'hai data nella speranza che urbi et orbi serva a tutti come hanno capito tutti o come cerchi de depista' solo a quelli come te?
> 
> ...



ma io ho capito che Tebe volesse solo rendere noto che è riuscita a superare il tradimento del suo uomo
che la sua sofferenza ad un certo punto è finita


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Non devo prima mandarti affanculo e scriverti il coglione che sei!Ma come cazzo ti permetti pezzo di merda?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non devo prima mandarti affanculo e scriverti il coglione che sei!Ma come cazzo ti permetti pezzo di merda?


voilà, bravo ora ti senti meglio a dire le parolacce? se si, fai pure


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Essù dai ma prendiamo gli esempi per quello che sono...

Era solo un semplice esempio...
Per dire che chi è incazzato con il mondo non vuole sentire ragioni ed è lì che devi insistere
per farà si che il mondo ti appaia più luminoso....


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che Fata è un traditore anche abbastanza convinto, credo


si adesso pero'...

dopo esserse pijato le corna a nastro dalla mugliera ed essere un ex fedele...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> brava, fottitene:mrgreen:
> nessuna acredine da parte mia, per carità
> la mia esperienza è completamente diversa dalla tua, mi conosco bene e so che per me interessarmi ad un altro è l'inizio della fine
> quindi vedi che faccio fatica a comprendere rafforzamenti della coppia mediante i tradimenti


Assolutamente d'accordo.

Sarà che la mia esperienza è stata devastante in questo senso.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no no, era lui che aveva deto che se ne andava. se vuoi seguilo



ovvio che lo seguirei! 
ma noi preferiamo restare qui...


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Essù dai ma prendiamo gli esempi per quello che sono...
> 
> Era solo un semplice esempio...
> Per dire che chi è incazzato con il mondo non vuole sentire ragioni ed è lì che devi insistere
> per farà si che il mondo ti appaia più luminoso....


appunto


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Sei molto più volgare tu con la tua sciatteria mentale che le mie parolacce..e se non ti stanno bene sti gran cazzi!!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che lo seguirei!
> ma noi preferiamo restare qui...


e noi anche


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate ma sono INDIGNATO!Per cui vi lascio a queste STRONZATE...!Poi si critica IL LINGUAGGIO DI OSCURO E STERMy..lasciamo stare!!!Passo e chiudo,certa gente evitasse di fare volontariato perchè non gli serve ad un cazzo!


ma il volontariato se fa prettamente pe' sentirsi migliori...

piu' puliti e Tebe e' un campione molto rappresentativo...


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei molto più volgare tu con la tua sciatteria mentale che le mie parolacce..e se non ti stanno bene sti gran cazzi!!!


almeno io qualcosa di mentale l'ho, al contrario di te


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo, cara tebe, è difficile per alcuni cogliere il concetto di "testimonianza". Ci deve essere sempre il giudizio di valore. davvero incredibile.
> 
> comunque, se volete un bell'esempio da seguire, vi propongo il mio. traditore da sempre e lieto di esserlo.


Ma non volevi cambiare?

Idee un po' confuse?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

No guarda a tutto c'è un limite...tirare in mezzo i malati terminali proprio no!Questo è essere stupidi!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il volontariato se fa prettamente pe' sentirsi migliori...
> 
> piu' puliti e Tebe e' un campione molto rappresentativo...


ti sei dimenticato di scrivere "ahahahahahahah"


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma che carnaio...
Peccato.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non volevi cambiare?
> 
> Idee un po' confuse?


ci ho ripensato


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non volevi cambiare?
> 
> *Idee un po' confuse*?



appena appena:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Cosa avresti emerito coglione?ho letto solo cazzate e insulti poi il nulla..Povero cornutazzo!!!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Sei molto più volgare tu con la tua sciatteria mentale che le mie parolacce*..e se non ti stanno bene sti gran cazzi!!!


Un concetto che non mi stancherò mai di ribadire. Solo che non ho il dono della sintesi che hai tu.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti fenomeno che problema hai?ma chi sei?che cazzo vuoi?


ma e' n'artro super kazzone senza palle che spera pure d'esse super cornuto cosi' manco questiona co' la mugliera per i suoi tradimenti ed evita de metterse in discussione, la mezzasega...

ahahahahahah

ma se studia p'esse cosi' sciroccati?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Sole scusatemi ma non posso leggere di malati terminali paragonati a porcate varie e se tebe è stupida e ancor più stupido chi non prende certe distanze !!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma che carnaio...
> Peccato.


fino ad un certo punto era interessante , in effetti ora è degenerato


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Arrivano qui a fare i boss dà maglianella e ci sucano sta cappella!!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato


L'avevo detto che l'aria frizzantina che si respirava nel tuo thread ti avrebbe convinto a continuare per la tua strada.

Che l'uccello sia con te almeno. Speriamo non ti abbandoni. Se dovesse capitare ti rimarrebbe ben poco mi sa.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa avresti emerito coglione?ho letto solo cazzate e insulti poi il nulla..Povero cornutazzo!!!


anche essere cornuto e un'offesa?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Bè certe robe non si possono leggere...flap flap un cazzo!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ripeto..io non credo fosse quello il messaggio


se andavi altre due righe sotto facevi Bingo...

s'e' evitata danni nucleari trombandosi magnager e che Mattia resti abbozzando le corna a sua volta o se ne vada...amen...

lo "amera'" per sempre....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino ad un certo punto era interessante , in effetti ora è *degenerato*


Si, mi piace il tuo garbo nonostante tutto. :mrgreen:
Avrei usato termini più coloriti.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e noi anche



ma noi chi?


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole scusatemi ma non posso leggere di malati terminali paragonati a porcate varie e se tebe è stupida e ancor più stupido chi non prende certe distanze !!!


anche io
o non l'ho proprio capita
ma anche solo l'avvicinare le due situazioni lo trovo infinitamente ....triste

forse none raproprio oncologia dove facevi volontariato
perchè se lo hai fatto e ci hai parlato e capito certe paure certi dolori certe sensazioni di impotenza..mmm non so proprio come ti sia venuto l'accostamento


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'avevo detto che l'aria frizzantina che si respirava nel tuo thread ti avrebbe convinto a continuare per la tua strada.
> 
> Che l'uccello sia con te almeno. Speriamo non ti abbandoni. Se dovesse capitare ti rimarrebbe ben poco mi sa.


eh si, hai proprio ragione.  credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che è proprio di cattivissimo gusto per non dire altro...!


detto da te, credo tebe lo prenda come un complimento


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

No essere cornuto è la tua condizione naturale..è chiaro che accanto a te una donna desideri altro e finisce in spaccata sopra un'altra cappelle come fece la tua povera mamma!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato


Ma non avevamo dubbi guarda


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, hai proprio ragione. credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


ma come ti permetti


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma noi chi?


i fatti dimostrano che sono tutti d'accordo con me, no?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma noi chi?


 ò sicchio, à n'cartata e ò cat e' colla.. (traduzione in italiano: il secchio, la carta da parati e ikl bidone di colla):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Mi frega un cazzo ciò che pensa tebe..oggi è stata penosa!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho capito che Tebe volesse solo rendere noto che è riuscita a superare il tradimento del suo uomo
> che la sua sofferenza ad un certo punto è finita


che la sua sofferenza sia finita ad un certo punto e che sia coinciso col trombamento der magnager e' una pura e fortuita coincidenza...

e ce credo che se supera er tradimento del suo omino...

ahahahahah


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma noi chi?



lui e il suo uccello, naturalmente


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, hai proprio ragione.  credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


Guarda, quello proprio non mi manca 

Grazie per il pensiero comunque.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No essere cornuto è la tua condizione naturale..è chiaro che accanto a te una donna desideri altro e finisce in spaccata sopra un'altra cappelle come fece la tua povera mamma!!


per favore non tediarci con la tua situazione familiare


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, hai proprio ragione. credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


che squallore

solite affermazioni mascoline e meschine qnd non si sa cosa ribattere
sole fregatene

che pochezza mi ritiro va
ciao:bandiera:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che sono* tutti *d'accordo con me, no?


tutti chi? sei sicuro di quello che dici?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, hai proprio ragione. credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


sì...un filino degenerato:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> lui e il suo uccello, naturalmente


ci mancavi te difatti


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che sono tutti d'accordo con me, no?


 Massi  non esagerare...


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, quello proprio non mi manca
> 
> Grazie per il pensiero comunque.


invece mi sa proprio che scarseggi, causa estetica fallace


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> lui e il suo *uccello,* naturalmente


 senza piume :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scherzi? questo indigna. se invece offendi a più non posso come qualche testa di cazzo che capisce quanto uno scarrafone incidentato allora sei simpatico. curiosità della vita


tu te offenni da solo ed ogni matina che er signore manna sulla tera...


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che la sua sofferenza sia finita ad un certo punto e che sia coinciso col trombamento der magnager e' una pura e fortuita coincidenza...
> 
> e ce credo che se supera er tradimento del suo omino...
> 
> ahahahahah



ecco infatti questo era più o meno il punto "debole" della sua testimonianza, come ho cercato di farle notare
le ho scritto che per questo motivo era una testimonianza monca, secondo me


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> senza piume :mrgreen::mrgreen:


per usare la terminologia di oscuro, a te ti mando proprio a cagare direttamente. altro?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> invece mi sa proprio che scarseggi, causa estetica fallace


sei di una tristezza unica! e manco te ne rendi conto


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che sono tutti d'accordo con me, no?



arrivooooooooo..Max sei sotto tiro..le maestre sparano come ai bei tempi....ahahahahaah....io sono con te ..quindi e'giusto dire ''tutti sono d'accordo''..perche'io faccio maggioranza da solo...riparati che tornano!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Si è vero è la mia situazione familiare...... tua madre me la son inculata spesso e volentieri e tuo padre guardava con quella larva fra le mani dietro l'armadio....è vero la tua famiglia è la mia famiglia..solo per qualche torbida inculata!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi frega un cazzo ciò che pensa tebe..oggi è stata penosa!!!


tu sempre


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tutti chi? sei sicuro di quello che dici?


dicesi ironia. difficle da cogliere per alcuni, te inclusa


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*non registrato*

E tu sei sempre un povero vigliacco....!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> i fatti dimostrano che sono tutti d'accordo con me, no?



quali fatti scusa?
non cercare di dividere gli utenti in fazioni, lascia stare perchè non è così


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e noi anche


e pero' poi nun te lamenta' se le fotografie che te scatteno nun te piaceno...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> arrivooooooooo..Max sei sotto tiro..le maestre sparano come ai bei tempi....ahahahahaah....io sono con te ..quindi e'giusto dire ''tutti sono d'accordo''..perche'io faccio maggioranza da solo...riparati che tornano!!!


dio gracia, lothar grazie. mi ero lanciato in mille volgarità orrende tanto per resistere


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dicesi ironia. difficle da cogliere per alcuni, te inclusa


meglio come me che come te sicuramente!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Almeni stavolta fai la persona seria!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero è la mia situazione familiare...... tua madre me la son inculata spesso e volentieri e tuo padre guardava con quella larva fra le mani dietro l'armadio....è vero la tua famiglia è la mia famiglia..solo per qualche torbida inculata!!


questo invece no è degenerare, veroi? questo va bene a tutti, giusto?


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì...un filino degenerato:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


Minerva, ogni tanto mi fai fare di quelle risate... mi hai fatto tornare il buonumore virtuale, guarda.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e pero' poi nun te lamenta' se le fotografie che te scatteno nun te piaceno...
> 
> ahahahah


hai ripreso a ride, scemo de guera?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Io degenero con i testa di cazzo come te.....mi hai cercato e mi hai trovato, sei un povero coglione cosa vuoi adesso?Adesso ti attacchi al cazzo e impara a comportarti....!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di scrivere "ahahahahahahah"


bravo e visto che fino a li' c'arrivi, ogni vorta che mo' scordo metticelo te...

poi te do' le noccioline...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero è la mia situazione familiare...... tua madre me la son inculata spesso e volentieri e tuo padre guardava con quella larva fra le mani dietro l'armadio....è vero la tua famiglia è la mia famiglia..solo per qualche torbida inculata!!


come volevasi dimostrare.il solito signore che ha il coraggio di indignarsi per un esempio di tebe. a quante generazioni di insulti arriviamo?


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> invece mi sa proprio che scarseggi, causa estetica fallace


Vabbè, se ti fa sentire meglio sono un cesso e non trombo.

Ora puoi tornare sereno ai tuoi tradimenti.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per usare la terminologia di oscuro, a te ti mando proprio a cagare direttamente. altro?



la tua bassa interferenza non altera la mia alta intenzione esimio cornutone

trovo solo ripugnante un essere di sesso maschile (uomo è tutt'altra  cosa) possa rivolgere offese e parole disgustose verso una donna, sei un essere abietto nonchè un povero miserabile ora si capisce perchè tua moglie sia andata per altri lidi (leggi uccelli) 

:corna:ciao  cornutone a presto


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io degenero con i testa di cazzo come te.....mi hai cercato e mi hai trovato, sei un povero coglione cosa vuoi adesso?Adesso ti attacchi al cazzo e impara a comportarti....!!!


guarda bello de zio, che se c'è uno attaccato al cazzo, da parte de bocca e da parte de culo, sei solo te


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

A tua moglie à famo ride noi,tu à a fai sempre piange con quel bigattino triste in mezzo alle gambe,d'altronde anche tuo padre idem....!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, hai proprio ragione.  credo che un po' di uccello farebbe bene anche a te carina


se avanza...

visto che da rottoinculo ce l'hai sempre in culo a tenerli cardi...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo e visto che fino a li' c'arrivi, ogni vorta che mo' scordo metticelo te...
> 
> poi te do' le noccioline...
> 
> ahahahah


 e io la banana  hahahaa


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare.il solito signore che ha il coraggio di indignarsi per un esempio di tebe. a quante generazioni di insulti arriviamo?


ma sei matto? riprendere oscuro? poi le sue amichette frigide si incazzano


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

No è quella bagscia da competizione di tua madre,ogni giorno mandano i vigili a far viabilità di cazzi dietro a quel culo sfranto e scardasciato...!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tua moglie à famo ride noi,tu à a fai sempre piange con quel bigattino triste in mezzo alle gambe,d'altronde anche tuo padre idem....!!


sei na ceccha vero? dillo che sei na frocia


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Non confondere le malattie con le mie espressioni volgari cazzone!!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è quella bagscia da competizione di tua madre,ogni giorno mandano i vigili a far viabilità di cazzi dietro a quel culo sfranto e scardasciato...!!


ti piace il cazzo, eh? solo che sei troppo cesso, e sei costretto a spompinarti da solo


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma sei matto? riprendere oscuro? poi le sue amichette frigide si incazzano



e allora? 
hai paura delle amichette frigide di Oscuro?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

No è tuo padre...tuo padre putativo,perchè tuo padre vero...ci vuole la tombola.....!!Esser frocio per me non è un offesa,sei pure un povero razzista coglione!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sei na ceccha vero? dillo che sei na frocia



assolutamente no


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e allora?
> hai paura delle amichette frigide di Oscuro?:mrgreen:


eh si, sai le donne frigide le temo. ti sei riconosciuta?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma sei matto? riprendere oscuro? poi le sue amichette frigide si incazzano


che problema hai?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Anche se fossi frocio non sarebbe un offesa!!


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è tuo padre...tuo padre putativo,perchè tuo padre vero...ci vuole la tombola.....!!Esser frocio per me non è un offesa,sei pure un povero razzista coglione!


ti piace il cazzo, diccelo, non ci sono problemi


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma sei matto? riprendere oscuro? poi le sue amichette frigide si incazzano


sembra che l'uomo rozzo piaccia qui dentro. 
sono fuori da giochi.
tebe chiudi il 3d, già dal quarto commento è stato altro.


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente no


chi sei la mamma?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche se fossi frocio non sarebbe un offesa!!


concordo!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è tuo padre...tuo padre putativo,perchè tuo padre vero...ci vuole la tombola.....!!Esser frocio per me non è un offesa,sei pure un povero razzista coglione!


 fratè lascia stare lui ha vissuto un dramma.. suo padre si scopava sua moglie mentre la madre il cognato , lui a  lavorare... quando l'ha scoperto ha havuto seri problemi psichici, la botta finale è stata quando ha scoperto che suo figlio in realtà non è suo ma di suo padre cioè il nonno... beatifull gli fa un baffo..:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai ripreso a ride, scemo de guera?


con i cojoni come te, la risata e'sempre assicurata...ahahahah

percio' gia' da quanno inizi a posta' pensa che Stermy te vole bene...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> chi sei la mamma?


non è un problema tuo chi sono...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Magari piace tanto a tua madre....il pisellone da competizione!!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sembra che l'uomo rozzo piaccia qui dentro.
> sono fuori da giochi.
> tebe chiudi il 3d, già dal quarto commento è stato altro.


esatto. se mi dicono pezzo di merda, va bene a tutti. se io reagisco, tutti contro. davvero notevole


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non confondere le malattie con le mie espressioni volgari cazzone!!!


non ti rendi nemmeno conto.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e allora?
> hai paura delle *amichette frigide di Oscuro?*:mrgreen:


Messa così sembra il nome di un club esclusivo 

Simy è la presidentessa, io e Free le segretarie. Chi vuole aggiungersi?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ti rendi nemmeno conto.



forse siete voi che non vi rendete conto...però vabbè


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è un problema tuo chi sono...


allora fatti i cazzi tuoi


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe quando fai così sei vermante infantile!!fare volontariato non ti rende una persona più o meno credibile...e ti ripeto l'esempio che hai fatto è di cattivissimo gusto...il peso specifico delle situazioni non è paragonabile!Credimi se questo post l'avesse scritto un altro l'avrei serenamente mandato affare in culo!poi critichiamo stermy,trovo molto più volgare la tua seperficialità....!!



si.hai ragione. è stato assolutamente fuori luogo e infantile...l ho difesa ma a questo punto sono non poco imbarazzata.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Messa così sembra il nome di un club esclusivo
> 
> Simy è la* presidentessa*, io e Free le segretarie. Chi vuole aggiungersi?


indiscussa :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Stronzo hai iniziato tu.... pensando di fare il gaggio,sei un povero coattello...adesso ti lamenti?é da questa mattina che rompi il cazzo a stermy adesso piagnucoli come tuo padre mentre assisteva a certe prestazioni di tua madre?ora stai muto....ti conviene!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora fatti i cazzi tuoi


ma anche no:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sembra che *l'uomo rozzo *piaccia qui dentro.
> sono fuori da giochi.
> tebe chiudi il 3d, già dal quarto commento è stato altro.


Se l'alternativa è l'uomo traditore seriale alla Massinfedele, scusa ma preferisco mille volte l'uomo rozzo.

E magari firmarsi no?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari piace tanto a tua madre....il pisellone da competizione!!!:rotfl:


ridi solo perché lo sogni quel pisellone, eh? sono stracerto che sei una checca. nulla di male, ma almeno dillo


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Messa così sembra il nome di un club esclusivo
> 
> Simy è la presidentessa, io e Free le segretarie. Chi vuole aggiungersi?



però i camerieri li scelgo io...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> esatto. se mi dicono pezzo di merda, va bene a tutti. se io reagisco, tutti contro. davvero notevole


ah perche' hai reagito?

me saro' distratto...

ciao pic indolor...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Micilidia*

Mi scuso ma non son disposto a leggere di farneticazioni su volontariati e gente che muore fra atroci dolori!No così proprio no!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però i camerieri li scelgo io...:mrgreen:


ok:up:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però i camerieri li scelgo io...:mrgreen:


Ma tanto sei frigida, a che ti servono?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> esatto. se mi dicono pezzo di merda, va bene a tutti. se io reagisco, tutti contro. davvero notevole


dinamiche di questo forum. lo sport preferito è screditare il traditore quando dice cose serie.Questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante. tebe chiudilo, ma dove sei, a fare la posta a manager?


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se l'alternativa è l'uomo traditore seriale alla Massinfedele, scusa ma preferisco mille volte l'uomo rozzo.
> 
> E magari firmarsi no?


eh si, eccone un'altra. benediciamo i comportamenti incivili. se poi la reazione è incivile, lo stronzo sono io


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tanto sei frigida, a che ti servono?



 non ti preoccupare, l'importante è salvare il "buon" nome del club, no?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ti rendi nemmeno conto.


scommetto che a te a medicina te pijavano come esempio pe' la depresiun'...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dinamiche di questo forum. lo sport preferito è screditare il traditore quando dice cose serie.Questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante. tebe chiudilo, ma dove sei, a fare la posta a manager?


io mi debbo scusare con tebe, perché sono parzialmente responsabile. Ho reagito, in maniera volontariamente volgare, alle solite offese e hanno fatto quadrato con chi offende tutto il tempo. Io sono basito da questo comportamento


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Io sono frocio è vero.... orgoglioso di esserlo, tuo padre era un povero impotente e guardone...sapessi quante ne ha viste,tua madre non gli risparmiava nulla...e lui nascosto in quell'armadio che piangeva mentre la tua povera madre si incastrava fra cazzi e cappelle di vario colore....!E poi sei nato tu brutto è impotente come tuo padre....!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Minerva, ogni tanto mi fai fare di quelle risate... mi hai fatto tornare il buonumore virtuale, guarda.


caspita, che bella cosa mi hai detto


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però i camerieri li scelgo io...:mrgreen:


 amore non dimenticare il tuo Ambrogio :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, l'importante è salvare il "buon" nome del club, no?:mrgreen:


:quoto:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, l'importante è salvare il "buon" nome del club, no?:mrgreen:


ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di stemy.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:



che succede???...tutto sto casino.....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tanto sei frigida, a che ti servono?


 frigida il mio amore ?--  ma se è l'icona del Vesuvio :inlove:

	
	
		
		
	


	





per amoruccio:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.


Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.

Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ? 

Parlava di battaglie perse.

E sosteneva che nessuna battaglia è mai persa in partenza e ha usato quello come esempio.

Esempio infelice ? Può essere, ma non ci ho letto superficialità, e neanche indelicatezza.

Suvvia ragazzi, in questo forum si è visto di peggio.




Tubarao.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Tu è da un pò che fai er coattello e adesso che cazzo vuoi?Te devi scusare con tua moglie per quel bengalino avvizzito che hai fra le gambe coglione...!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dinamiche di questo forum. *lo sport preferito è screditare il traditore quando dice cose serie*.Questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante. tebe chiudilo, ma dove sei, a fare la posta a manager?


cazzate! e tebe lo può confermare! 
io ho sempre avuto un dialogo tranquillo e sereno con i traditori!
qui si è degenerato per altro! non diciamo stronzate


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di stemy.


Capirai. Fanno solo quello.

Tu potevi non reagire.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di *stemy.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> e sei qui da poco...dai tempo al tempo :mrgreen:
> fin ora credo sia stato persino gentile.....


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono frocio è vero.... orgoglioso di esserlo, tuo padre era un povero impotente e guardone...sapessi quante ne ha viste,tua madre non gli risparmiava nulla...e lui nascosto in quell'armadio che piangeva mentre la tua povera madre si incastrava fra cazzi e cappelle di vario colore....!E poi sei nato tu brutto è impotente come tuo padre....!!


finalmente, non ti senti meglio a dire chi sei? Ora puoi smettere di dire volgarità per farti notare, sii libero di essere frocio


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dinamiche di questo forum. lo sport preferito è screditare il traditore quando dice cose serie.Questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante. tebe chiudilo, ma dove sei, a fare la posta a manager?


dinamiche de casa tua me sa deppiu' e sempre se ce  l'hai...

io per esempio ho polemizzato con Tebe solo perche' ha messo una cornice ar suo quadretto che vale de piu' der quadro...ahahahahah

se lassava er quadro senza cornice nessuno le diceva un kazzen..

ahahahahah


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di stemy.


ma perché offendere chi non ti aveva offeso, capisco rispondere a stermy e oscuro ma perché prendersela 
con Simy e Sole?


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> frigida il mio amore ?--  ma se è l'icona del Vesuvio :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battiato, a essere strano eri strano.

Adesso ti sei pure trasformato in un goffo romanticone.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che succede???...tutto sto casino.....


 lascia perdere Annuccia, si è passato il segno


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu è da un pò che fai er coattello e adesso che cazzo vuoi?Te devi scusare con tua moglie per quel bengalino avvizzito che hai fra le gambe coglione...!


prima di parlare di mia moglie pulisciti la bocca da quella roba bianca che pende


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Battiato, a essere strano eri strano.
> 
> Adesso ti sei pure trasformato in un goffo romanticone.



 perchè goffo?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.
> 
> Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ?
> 
> ...


bravo lo stavo cercando anche io. credo che valga più di mille spiegazioni.chi lo ha travisato puzza di malafede e pregiudizio lontano un miglio.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzate! e tebe lo può confermare!
> io ho sempre avuto un dialogo tranquillo e sereno con i traditori!
> qui si è degenerato per altro! non diciamo stronzate



appunto....
ma da dove sono entrati questi.....


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ma perché offendere chi non ti aveva offeso, capisco rispondere a stermy e oscuro ma perché prendersela
> con Simy e Sole?


rileggi e vedrai che la ragione per cui queste due teste di cazzo continuano ad offendere è anc he perché sono supportati, leggi bene e vedrai


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè goffo?


Vabbè...strano romanticone.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Jon*

Sei un povero coglione è da un pò che volevo scrivertelo!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A cocco de mamma, se voi capì bene si nun voi capì non so cazzi che me riguardano. Sì m'hai detto che nun eri cornuto se vede che nun l'ho letto. Ma siccome te piace rompercazzo tantoper , la stai a fa a lunga, se vede che nun c'hai un cazzo da fà. No nun sò nembo kid ntepreoccupà ma se vede che te piace capì solo quello che voi tè. Rimane sempre er fatto che per ora tutti eroi dietro a na tastiera poi dar vivo sò tutti boni a fa li froci cor culo dell'altri no? Mò fa na cosa. Fa parlà li grandi e arimettete ar tavolino coi pischelli.


Buono buono...
Oggi era il tuo turno di portare a spasso il cane no?
Sei andato a rispondergli e lui ti ha pisciato sulla gamba no?
E' molto affettuoso, ma fa per giocare....eh?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di stemy.


io ho il mio modo di esprimermi, sempre lo stesso, forse ti ricordi, l'ho usato anche con te
non faccio parte di nessun club (almeno sino a 5 minuti fa:mrgreen, tuttavia non ritengo di dover "sgridare" altri utenti, dato che esiste una moderazione ad hoc
quando si viene offesi, qualche domanda sul perchè sarebbe d'uopo


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il club. le solite abitudini italiote. noi siamo noi e possiamo dire quel che ci pare. l'altro va combattuto quanto altro. ma a voi sta bene che oscuro mi offenda a quel modo? come ci si sente quando si è offesi? Vi sono piaciute le mie offese? io ne ho ricevute a bizzeffe dal vostro amico, e quell'altro cretino di stemy.


e mo' chi sarebbe quell'altro cretino di stemy?

pero' cretino e' proprio da checche....nun to' vorrei di', caro cornutone a tua insaputa, pero' e' cosi'...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ho il mio modo di esprimermi, sempre lo stesso, forse ti ricordi, l'ho usato anche con te
> non faccio parte di nessun club (almeno sino a 5 minuti fa:mrgreen, tuttavia non ritengo di dover "sgridare" altri utenti, dato che esiste una moderazione ad hoc
> quando si viene offesi, qualche domanda sul perchè sarebbe d'uopo


non hai gradito le rose?iange:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

tua moglie?:rotfl:Lassamo perde....gira con il metro in tasca,se non superano i 30 cm niente....lascia il cell nei cessi dell'autostrada è la gioia di tutti i camionisti.....ma con quei 3 cm speravi ti fosse fedele?sei un poro coglione allora!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
[video=youtube;RpQ4lzb--b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpQ4lzb--b4[/video]


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mo' chi sarebbe quell'altro cretino di stemy?
> 
> pero' cretino e' proprio da checche....nun to' vorrei di', caro cornutone a tua insaputa, pero' e' cosi'...
> 
> ahahahahah


toccato sul vivo eh? mi sa che ti piace il cazzo pure a te.


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un povero coglione è da un pò che volevo scrivertelo!!


Lo avevi già scritto invece. Il messaggio mi è giunto già da un po'.

Cosa credevi.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.
> 
> Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ?
> 
> ...


Non lo ha messo sullo stesso piano...ma non mi è piaciuto l'esempio e gliel'ho detto...come faccio con tutti 
non credo di averla insultata le ho semplicemente scritto che secondo me l'esempio era fuori luogo


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non hai gradito le rose?iange:



sssshhhhhhh

sono frigidissima oggi
stasera al solito posto amore?:inlove:


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ho il mio modo di esprimermi, sempre lo stesso, forse ti ricordi, l'ho usato anche con te
> non faccio parte di nessun club (almeno sino a 5 minuti fa:mrgreen, tuttavia non ritengo di dover "sgridare" altri utenti, dato che esiste una moderazione ad hoc
> quando si viene offesi, qualche domanda sul perchè sarebbe d'uopo


e mi puoi spiegare allora perché intervieni a supporto di uno che offende con volgarità? solo perché è lui? O taci, ed allora nessun problema con te, ma se gli dai ragione, in un certo modo lo stimoli ed approvi. e lui, idiota, continua


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Hai incominciato tu e comunque non cambia una cazzo!Tua moglie sta sempre sgarata?pare che l'ultima volta neanche con la singer.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> rileggi e vedrai che la ragione per cui queste due teste di cazzo continuano ad offendere è anc he perché sono supportati, leggi bene e vedrai


Ho letto, non ci sono trame segrete, uno scrive quello che pensa, chi legge decide cosa fare, rispondere o
ignorare, e in quanto al supporto di cui parli, sinceramente non capisco cosa intendi.
Che ti piacciano o no Oscuro, Stermy e Battiato esistono e hanno il diritto di esprimersi e contestare 
esattamente come lo puoi fare tu, quello che ho trovato di pessimo gusto è coinvolgere altri 
nel "girone degli insulti" senza che ti avessero fatto nulla (mio modestissimo parere, ovvio).


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.
> 
> Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ?
> 
> ...


onestamente su questo concordo.
ma perchè ti cancelli se poi non puoi fare a meno di leggere?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buono buono...
> Oggi era il tuo turno di portare a spasso il cane no?
> Sei andato a rispondergli e lui ti ha pisciato sulla gamba no?
> E' molto affettuoso, ma fa per giocare....eh?


ue' cojonas', nun e' che te c'entri coi nick della fatina o del rottoinculo-massimo?

direi che la merda ner cervello e' identica...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sssshhhhhhh
> 
> sono frigidissima oggi
> stasera al solito posto amore?:inlove:


 ti aspetto con ansia crescente (e cresce non solo l'ansia :mrgreen:  ) vulcano mio    :inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.
> 
> Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ?
> 
> ...


nessuno che risponde.toccato il nocciolo e fatto sentire il loro pregiudizio addosso?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Tuburao*

Che cazzo di paragone sarebbe?Tuba ma sei tu?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Ho letto, non ci sono trame segrete, uno scrive quello che pensa, chi legge decide cosa fare, rispondere o
> ignorare, e in quanto al supporto di cui parli, sinceramente non capisco cosa intendi.
> Che ti piacciano o no Oscuro, Stermy e Battiato esistono e hanno il diritto di esprimersi e contestare
> esattamente come lo puoi fare tu, quello che ho trovato di pessimo gusto è coinvolgere altri
> nel "girone degli insulti" senza che ti avessero fatto nulla (mio modestissimo parere, ovvio).




quoto


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo, ed esce sempre quando scrivo post come questo.
> Perchè finchè tebe fa la kreti va tutto bene ma quando tebe dimostra che non è superficiale, perchè lo dimostro, allora le gentI vanno crisi.
> Ed è più facile dire che sono zoccola, insicura, superficiale...e non ricordo,
> 
> ...


Per l'amor del cielo...
Lascia perdere la pagheresti molto cara eh?
Mi raccomando...neanche sotto embolo...eh?

QUi no...
Per amore del cielo...
Non sai chi ci sta dietro a chi legge...
E a che uso ne farebbero...


----------



## Carola (17 Settembre 2012)

io ho detto che accostare queste due cose mi suona male, infelice,s tonato

lo trovo fuori luogo
battaglie perse

del resto di cosa fa tebe sono cazzi suoi in tutti i sensi
a me è pure simpatica. mi fa ridere.

si vive le cose senza scassare le palle come la sottoscritta.

capirai.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e mi puoi spiegare allora perché intervieni a supporto di uno che offende con volgarità? solo perché è lui? O taci, ed allora nessun problema con te, ma se gli dai ragione, in un certo modo lo stimoli ed approvi. e lui, idiota, continua


veramente io mi sono rivolta direttamente a te, non ho supportato nessuno
ciò non toglie che ho imparato a "conoscere" Oscuro e Stermy, ed ad apprezzarli, per quanto strano ti possa sembrare
ad es. posso dirti che Oscuro è diventato amico di un sacco di utenti che all'inizio aveva preso di petto, e Stermy anche, ma lui sta più sulle sue:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> toccato sul vivo eh? mi sa che ti piace il cazzo pure a te.


tu supponi troppe cose....

pure che tu moje nun fa' i bukkin ai camionisti in colonna...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io mi sono rivolta direttamente a te, non ho supportato nessuno
> ciò non toglie che ho imparato a "conoscere" Oscuro e Stermy, ed ad apprezzarli, per quanto strano ti possa sembrare
> ad es. posso dirti che Oscuro è diventato amico di un sacco di utenti che all'inizio aveva preso di petto, e Stermy anche, ma lui sta più sulle sue:mrgreen:



però ste potevi fare di meglio eh???

sei fiacco tesò..che tanno fatto.....ti leggo meno grintoso...meno offensivo come mai???
tira fuori la grinta....


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e mi puoi spiegare allora perché intervieni a supporto di uno che offende con volgarità? solo perché è lui? O taci, ed allora nessun problema con te, ma se gli dai ragione, in un certo modo lo stimoli ed approvi. e lui, idiota, continua


perchè conosco perfettamente oscuro e nonostante abbia un modo "colorito" nell'esprimersi sò perfettamente di avere di fronte una persona corretta, onesta e sempre coerente col suo pensiero! ti basta come spiegazione?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Santa Rosalia!!!!!! 64 pagine!! 

Ho lasciato a pagina 30, circa. Il resto  mi suggerite di leggerlo ?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!!!!!! 64 pagine!!
> 
> Ho lasciato a pagina 30, circa. *Il resto mi suggerite di leggerlo* ?


no:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

secondo me lei ha spostato l argomento sulle battaglie che conducono coloro che soffrono a NON so quale battaglia stia conducendo lei nella sua relazione.

Poi si è scatenata verso chi ha contestato questo parallelo inopportuno ( io, oscuro..etc..), difendendosi col fatto che lei il volontariato lo ha fatto e quindi sa di cosa si sta parlando.


vabbè...tanto comunque ognuno rimarrà sulle proprie posizioni.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Guarda ho trovato offensivo il paragone di tebe!Mio parere,e massi, er coatto der tufello ha pensateodi far il difensore della cause perse....e mi è toccato prenderlo a calci in culo...non ho offeso nessuno,certo se mi ci porti non mi tiro mica indietro....!Poi sto coglione di massi offende simy e allora continuerò con le offese per i prossimi mesi!!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

*rosa*



rosa3 ha detto:


> io ho detto che accostare queste due cose mi suona male, infelice,s tonato
> 
> lo trovo fuori luogo
> battaglie perse
> ...


alt. a tutti è simpatica. non è questo il punto.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però ste potevi fare di meglio eh???
> 
> sei fiacco tesò..che tanno fatto.....ti leggo meno grintoso...meno offensivo come mai???
> tira fuori la grinta....


 Annù cerca di capire... ultimamente io e Free ci stiamo incontrando spesso   :inlove:   e un pò di stanchezza è fisiologica.. altro che frigida, Free  è un vulcano in piena eruzione ed io con una donna così in perenne erezione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma non dirlo in giro   :up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no:mrgreen:




Bhe ne ero sicuro  :up:

Ho letto qualche pagina saltando, ho visto che mi hanno nominato oscuro!! hanno lavato prima la bocca? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda *ho trovato offensivo il paragone di tebe*!Mio parere,e massi, er coatto der tufello ha pensateodi far il difensore della cause perse....e mi è toccato prenderlo a calci in culo...non ho offeso nessuno,certo se mi ci porti non mi tiro mica indietro....!Poi sto coglione di massi offende simy e allora continuerò con le offese per i prossimi mesi!!



ma io ammetto di non averlo capito molto e quindi non ho commentato


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ho trovato offensivo il paragone di tebe!Mio parere,e massi, er coatto der tufello ha pensateodi far il difensore della cause perse....e mi è toccato prenderlo a calci in culo...non ho offeso nessuno,certo se mi ci porti non mi tiro mica indietro....!*Poi sto coglione di massi offende simy e allora continuerò con le offese per i prossimi mesi*!!


per me puoi anche chiuderla qui tesoro...non ne vale la pena...e le sue offese mi scivolano addosso! :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però ste potevi fare di meglio eh???
> 
> sei fiacco tesò..che tanno fatto.....ti leggo meno grintoso...meno offensivo come mai???
> tira fuori la grinta....


ma nun ce sta gusto se incocci in cojoni talmente sciroccati che manco capischeno che cazzo campano affa'...

ahahahahah

cretino la incornicio pero'.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

hey ... non ci ho capito nulla di questa mega-rissa ...
.


ma... ora vi fermate per piacere ?
Siete tutte persone in gamba e piacevoli da leggere...
come poche....
adesso tirate fuori una bella bandiera bianca
:bandiera::bandiera:

e riprendete la discussione serenamente dal punto INIZIALE. 
:up:

State buoni se potete!

[video=youtube;-SlmMQnlFVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SlmMQnlFVY[/video]


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Bè*

Cmq io sto povero impotente di massi non sapevo neanche chi fosse....er solito coatto che se vola na pizza ar tufello à pija lui a cinecittà....!!Ha incominciato con gli insulti---e insomma non era il caso....!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe ne ero sicuro  :up:
> 
> *Ho letto qualche pagina saltando, ho visto che mi hanno nominato oscuro!! hanno lavato prima la bocca*? :mrgreen:


no! e si è scatenato l'inferno :mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Annù cerca di capire... ultimamente io e Free ci stiamo incontrando spesso   :inlove:   e un pò di stanchezza è fisiologica.. altro che frigida, Free  è un vulcano in piena eruzione ed io con una donna così in perenne erezione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma non dirlo in giro   :up::up:



ecco adesso mi sbattono fuori dal club!
ma la vuoi tenere chiusa quella boccaccia??:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Annù cerca di capire... ultimamente io e Free ci stiamo incontrando spesso   :inlove:   e un pò di stanchezza è fisiologica.. altro che frigida, Free  è un vulcano in piena eruzione ed io con una donna così in perenne erezione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma non dirlo in giro   :up::up:



parlavo di ste...stermy.....a te mi sa che la cosa invece ti ha fatto perdere qualche decimo di vista:rotfl:

rileggi...

fate pure ragazzi nel frateempo
male non fa
fate fate....
chiudo la porta ok??


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Mia moglie dice che il paragone di tebe è azzecatissimo....
Forse non tutti sanno che lei certe cose non le conosce solo attraverso il volontariato in ospedale...
Ma come consumatrice diretta...
E lì le cose cambiano.

Finalmente senti nelle tue orecchie che sapore hanno le parole di conforto che ti rivolgono gli altri.

Non a caso quando mia moglie ha fatto il tirocinio in Ospedale le hanno fatto fare una tesina su quel film su un medico...che era fighissimo a curare...ma poi fatalità si scopre anche lui paziente...

[video=youtube;hj_3bmfAyag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj_3bmfAyag[/video]


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco adesso mi sbattono fuori dal club!
> ma la vuoi tenere chiusa quella boccaccia??:rotfl:


tranquilla in qualità di cognatina mia resti nel club 
sono io la presidentessa e sono io che decido chi sbattere fuori :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no! e si è scatenato l'inferno :mrgreen:



Ahi!! allora son sicuro che oscuretto avrà dato na ripassatina di chiappe all'interlocutore ( interlocutore mi fa colto) :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque avreste anche scartavetrato il cazzo con sto romanesco della merda che non si può leggere.


Fà lu bono cumpà, che scti (leggere sc come in sciare) dice ?, che scti ffà ? 

Primo, l'unico cosa di romanesco che ci sctanno sò li carciofi.

Tu i mai sentito lu Milanesco ? Oppure il Torinesco, o lu Genovesco ? No cumpà.

E' lu ROMANO, ed è nà lingua. Come questa che scting a usà mo prupriu, e sin t'ha piace lu problema è solo lu tò.

Tubarao


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!!!!!! 64 pagine!!
> 
> Ho lasciato a pagina 30, circa. Il resto  mi suggerite di leggerlo ?



no.



altre trenta pg di  lattine, rutti, bestemmie ,urla emboli  sul tema: Tebe ama o non ama Mattia ?


domani toccherà  a te

preparati:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

personalmente ho letto in quell'esempio che ha fatto tebe, quasi lo stesso  tipo di dolore e impotenza che ha provato dopo il tradimento. se non sbaglio anche tebe va a braccetto, oltre il suo eventuale volontariato, nei reparti oncologici per la sua salute per cui dire che manca di rispetto è come dirle che se ne frega di se stessa e quello che ha. La scoperta di un tradimento è brutta e lei l'ha associato a quello, da tanto è stata dura. Volete fare anche una scala del dolore, oltre quella dell'amore?Tutti paragonano il tradimento ad un lutto non comprendo come per voi, lei non ha potuto provare lo stesso senso di impotenza di una di quelle persone a cui andava a fare volontariato,non lo capisco.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> alt. a tutti è simpatica. non è questo il punto.


Verissimo Tebe è simpaticissima.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Fata*

Senti un pò tu sei un altro fenomeno.....!Ti sei divertito ad insultare stermy tu e quell'altro coione di massi e adesso scrivi che dovremmo piantarla?IO NON PIANTO UN CAZZO!Adesso questa merda di massinfedele...dovrebbe pensare a quella grandissima bagascia della madre,i vigili smontano e sai che traffico in quel sedere depauperato e sfranto....!!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> parlavo di ste...stermy.....a te mi sa che la cosa invece ti ha fatto perdere qualche decimo di vista:rotfl:
> 
> rileggi...
> 
> ...


 Annù cerca di capire.. un pò di stanchezza capita anche a me.. ma per foruna cala solo la vista..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, riporto il thread incriminato.
> 
> Ditemi dove ci leggete che Tebe mette sullo stesso piano scopate extra con malati terminali di cancro ?
> 
> ...






Credo che sia inutile ... L'ho gia scritto io....

Peró vabbè lasciamo perdere....


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun ce sta gusto se incocci in cojoni talmente sciroccati che manco capischeno che cazzo campano affa'...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


eh ste.....non esistono piu i cojoni di una volta.....


permettimi di regalarti la cornice...come la preferisci???


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> altre trenta pg di lattine, rutti, bestemmie ,urla emboli sul tema: Tebe ama o non ama Mattia ?
> 
> 
> domani toccherà a te
> ...




Aòh io ho già dato!  e nun voglio più da! ( ma da accentato o no? ) auaahhahahahaha mi sento fatto di canna! ma giuro che non mi song fatt. :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla in qualità di cognatina mia resti nel club
> sono io la presidentessa e sono io che decido chi sbattere fuori :carneval:



si parla di sbattere?   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> personalmente ho letto in quell'esempio che ha fatto tebe, quasi lo stesso  tipo di dolore e impotenza che ha provato dopo il tradimento. se non sbaglio anche tebe va a braccetto, oltre il suo eventuale volontariato, nei reparti oncologici per la sua salute per cui dire che manca di rispetto è come dirle che se ne frega di se stessa e quello che ha. La scoperta di un tradimento è brutta e lei l'ha associato a quello, da tanto è stata dura. Volete fare anche una scala del dolore, oltre quella dell'amore?Tutti paragonano il tradimento ad un lutto non comprendo come per voi, lei non ha potuto provare lo stesso senso di impotenza di una di quelle persone a cui andava a fare volontariato,non lo capisco.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
CIao cara...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

conte, come mai sei diventato anche tu un invisibile?





contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> CIao cara...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

A me tebe oggi è crollata proprio..!Me ne sbatto le palle,chi fa volontariato..non ha bisogno di dirlo,e sinceramente tebe non mi deve insegnare nulla....so bene di cosa si parla..ma non ho bisogno di scivere cose così delicate e di fare paragoni fuori luogo!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Annù cerca di capire.. un pò di stanchezza capita anche a me.. ma per foruna cala solo la vista..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


troppe seghe...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eh ste.....non esistono piu i cojoni di una volta.....
> 
> 
> permettimi di regalarti la cornice...come la preferisci???



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> personalmente ho letto in quell'esempio che ha fatto tebe, quasi lo stesso  tipo di dolore e impotenza che ha provato dopo il tradimento. se non sbaglio anche tebe va a braccetto, oltre il suo eventuale volontariato, nei reparti oncologici per la sua salute per cui dire che manca di rispetto è come dirle che se ne frega di se stessa e quello che ha. La scoperta di un tradimento è brutta e lei l'ha associato a quello, da tanto è stata dura. Volete fare anche una scala del dolore, oltre quella dell'amore?Tutti paragonano il tradimento ad un lutto non comprendo come per voi, lei non ha potuto provare lo stesso senso di impotenza di una di quelle persone a cui andava a fare volontariato,non lo capisco.



più che altro è l'abbandono (anche indipendente dal tradimento, quindi) che viene paragonato ad un lutto, infatti si dice che occorra più o meno un anno per riprendersi...
quello che forse, secondo me, può aver urtato, del paragone, è che i malati terminali sono senza speranza, hanno la morte scritta in faccia


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> troppe seghe...
> 
> ahahahahah



E poche carote.:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> troppe seghe...
> 
> ahahahahah


eh si Massi ha la mano veloce ahahahha


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ma perché offendere chi non ti aveva offeso, capisco rispondere a stermy e oscuro ma perché prendersela
> con Simy e Sole?


Perchè forse Oscuro non è l'unico ad essere rozzo, alla fine dei conti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò tu sei un altro fenomeno.....!Ti sei divertito ad insultare stermy tu e quell'altro coione di massi e adesso scrivi che dovremmo piantarla?IO NON PIANTO UN CAZZO!Adesso questa merda di massinfedele...dovrebbe pensare a quella grandissima bagascia della madre,i vigili smontano e sai che traffico in quel sedere depauperato e sfranto....!!


Veramente da lettore disattento qual sono si evince il solito fenomeno giornaliero del trollaggio di Stermy...
Lui provoca vari utenti contemporaneamente...
Il primo che gli dà retta è fottuto no?
Inizia la spirale...no?

Sembra che sia come un rito no?
Ci sono passato io, c'è passata Farfalla, Diletta, Annuccia....Ultimo...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E poche carote.:mrgreen:


 quelle le mangia Stermy col culo ahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, come mai sei diventato anche tu un invisibile?



E a te che te frega?
Impicciati dei cassi tuoi no?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!!!!!! 64 pagine!!
> 
> Ho lasciato a pagina 30, circa. Il resto  mi suggerite di leggerlo ?





Vedi un pó te le solite cose comunque....
hai letto più o meno quello di elk ... più o meno la stessa cosa.....


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eh ste.....non esistono piu i cojoni di una volta.....
> 
> 
> permettimi di regalarti la cornice...come la preferisci???


bionda e co' le tette...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a te che te frega?
> Impicciati dei cassi tuoi no?


:mrgreen:mi stavo annoiando e chiedevo:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bionda e co' le tette...
> 
> ahahahah




:tette:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bionda e co' le tette...
> 
> ahahahah



sono finite...le ha comprate in blocco battiato 

altro???


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Io non credo di esser rozzo..decido di esserlo con chi capisce solo certi linguaggi...!tebe oggi meritava ben altro una delusione enorme!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> più che altro è l'abbandono (anche indipendente dal tradimento, quindi) che viene paragonato ad un lutto, infatti si dice che occorra più o meno un anno per riprendersi...
> quello che forse, secondo me, può aver urtato, del paragone, è che i malati terminali sono senza speranza, hanno la morte scritta in faccia


Io l'ho letta solo come disperazione profonda. nessun tradito a botta calda vede una speranza di futuro.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono finite...le ha comprate in blocco battiato
> 
> altro???



 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veramente da lettore disattento qual sono si evince il solito fenomeno giornaliero del trollaggio di Stermy...
> Lui provoca vari utenti contemporaneamente...
> Il primo che gli dà retta è fottuto no?
> Inizia la spirale...no?
> ...


se la tua vita l'analizzassi con un millesimo de questa precisione, te dovevi gia' suicida' da un bel pezzo...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:mi stavo annoiando e chiedevo:mrgreen:




Mi chiedo come fai ad annoiarti con una discussione cosí ricca di spunti di riflessione


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credo di esser rozzo..decido di esserlo con chi capisce solo certi linguaggi...!tebe oggi meritava ben altro una delusione enorme!!


ne sarà felice


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi un pó te le solite cose comunque....
> hai letto più o meno quello di elk ... più o meno la stessa cosa.....


Che tristezza però! gira e rigira, e si fa non solo un pandemonio! ma quante cazzate! quante incomprensioni! 


E da questo a parere mio si evince soltanto una cosa, altro che dialogo che si cerca!! 

Solo mazzate ci vorrebbero, e per tutti ( tranne me) :mrgreen:






























Evince lo letto da voi, mi sto acculturando :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Si evince che sono scemo.... ( quando uno se la cerca)


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se la tua vita l'analizzassi con un millesimo de questa precisione, te dovevi gia' suicida' da un bel pezzo...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dinamiche di questo forum. *lo sport preferito è screditare il traditore *quando dice cose serie.Questo 3d ne è un esempio lampante. tebe chiudilo, ma dove sei, a fare la posta a manager?


Qui c'è gente che non ha mai screditato nessun traditore che si è beccata della frigida, cessa, eccetera eccetera.

Ne vogliamo parlare?

E ribadisco: firmarsi è troppo faticoso? O si ha paura di dire chiaramente quello che si pensa?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a te che te frega?
> Impicciati dei cassi tuoi no?


sempre a rimesta' la merda nell'ombra stai?

chissa' pure quanti nick che provocano, c'hai, neh?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Non credo sai..tebe ha fatto una pessima figura...non solo il solo ad essermi indignato!!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io non credo di esser rozzo.*.decido di esserlo con chi capisce solo certi linguaggi...!tebe oggi meritava ben altro una delusione enorme!!


Lo so. Riprendevo il discorso di chi ti ha definito rozzo.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono finite...le ha comprate in blocco battiato
> 
> altro???


ma tanto mo' le restituisce perche' nun sa che cazzo farsene e se cazza i sordi ai videopoker...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credo di esser rozzo..decido di esserlo con chi capisce solo certi linguaggi...!tebe oggi meritava ben altro una delusione enorme!!



premetto sempre che ho letto poco...
daccordo il connubbio tradimento/camcro non va a braccetto per bene..ma era un esempio....
non credete di esgerare un po adesso...
è solo un paragone(se state parlando di questo)
basta....
io ho letto di peggio...

e fate la pace a datevi un bacino.....

che finimondo che avete innescato.....mammamia...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tanto mo' le restituisce perche' nun sa che cazzo farsene e se cazza i sordi ai videopoker...
> 
> ahahahah



a te invece servono??
se vuoi le ordino....


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tristezza però! gira e rigira, e si fa non solo un pandemonio! ma quante cazzate! quante incomprensioni!
> 
> 
> E da questo a parere mio si evince soltanto una cosa, altro che dialogo che si cerca!!
> ...


anche tu prima eri visibile con la luce verde:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Comunque ndò cazzo vai?Ti sei fatto un nuovo amico....già conoscevo la mamma,il papà meno... nell'armadio vedevo solo la sua ombra sinistra....che famiglia di merda...!Ti aspetto ciao!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto sempre che ho letto poco...
> daccordo il connubbio tradimento/camcro non va a braccetto per bene..ma era un esempio....
> non credete di esgerare un po adesso...
> è solo un paragone(se state parlando di questo)
> ...


Ma dai ci vuole ogni tanto un bel vespaio no?
La rissa al saloon no?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto sempre che ho letto poco...
> daccordo il connubbio tradimento/camcro non va a braccetto per bene..ma era un esempio....
> non credete di esgerare un po adesso...
> è solo un paragone(se state parlando di questo)
> ...



A che pagina comincia ? la diatriba.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto sempre che ho letto poco...
> daccordo il connubbio tradimento/camcro non va a braccetto per bene..ma era un esempio....
> non credete di esgerare un po adesso...
> è solo un paragone(se state parlando di questo)
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu prima eri visibile con la luce verde:mrgreen:



Essere invisibili da fascino :mrgreen: Mi sento macho :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui c'è gente che non ha mai screditato nessun traditore che si è beccata della frigida, cessa, eccetera eccetera.
> 
> Ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> E ribadisco: firmarsi è troppo faticoso? O si ha paura di dire chiaramente quello che si pensa?



:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Annuccia,chi fa volontariato non dovrebbe dirlo per sembrare migliore....!Il paragone non era calzante!E con tutto il rispetto tebe su certe questioni non ha proprio nulla da insegnare al sottoscritto per motivi che non mi va di elencare!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu prima eri visibile con la luce verde:mrgreen:




È un brutto periodo meglio passare inosservati...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo sai..tebe ha fatto una pessima figura...non solo il solo ad essermi indignato!!


io non ci scommetterei


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A che pagina comincia ? la diatriba.


boh....
io a culo ho letto qualche post che forse mi ha chiarito le idee...ma forse
poi solo parolacce e offese familiari..al solito insomma....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> boh....
> io a culo ho letto qualche post che forse mi ha chiarito le idee...ma forse
> poi solo parolacce e offese familiari..al solito insomma....:rotfl:



auahaahahahahahahaaha io a culo ... auahhhahahahahaha annù mi sto muto va! :bleble::kiss:


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui c'è gente che non ha mai screditato nessun traditore che si è beccata della frigida, cessa, eccetera eccetera.
> 
> Ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> E ribadisco: firmarsi è troppo faticoso? O si ha paura di dire chiaramente quello che si pensa?


Però Sole pensaci. NR evidentemente si è espresso così perchè si è sentito attaccato. Magari non è cosi, ma sarebbe sovrapponibile a quanto successo a te.

In questi casi i modi contano più di tutto. Altrimenti il risultato è l'incomprensione. Sia chiaro non critico il tuo intervento, mi sembrava però un ottimo spunto per cercare di ragionare.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia,chi fa volontariato non dovrebbe dirlo per sembrare migliore....!Il paragone non era calzante!E con tutto il rispetto tebe su certe questioni non ha proprio nulla da insegnare al sottoscritto per motivi che non mi va di elencare!!!!


e con questo hai dimostrato a tutti che leggi senza capire, sei veramente ottuso


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te invece servono??
> se vuoi le ordino....


lassa perde, co' te se fa prima ad anna' direttamente in Ucraina...

che servizio de mierda...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È un brutto periodo meglio passare inosservati...


Ma io ti vedo con la luce verde eh?
Sono i miei superpoteri?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A che pagina comincia ? la diatriba.



45.....
il post incriminato....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Io ci scommetterei invece,e scommeterei che sei pure un grande viglicchello...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e con questo hai dimostrato a tutti che leggi senza capire, sei veramente ottuso


non pensi che magari qualcuno per esperienze personali è più sensibile a certi argomenti?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> 45.....
> il post incriminato....




Grazie, mo che lo cerco, dopo devi dirmi che altro succede:mrgreen: a frappè tenetemi il posto.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io l'ho letta solo come disperazione profonda. nessun tradito a botta calda vede una speranza di futuro.


in effetti ci può stare, se viene anche lasciato, però
diversamente, la speranza di recuperare c'è, credo


----------



## massinfedele (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque ndò cazzo vai?Ti sei fatto un nuovo amico....già conoscevo la mamma,il papà meno... nell'armadio vedevo solo la sua ombra sinistra....che famiglia di merda...!Ti aspetto ciao!!


senti stronzo ciucciacazzi, se vuoi mi dici dove e quando e ti vengo a pestare per benino, ma non qui, dal vero, cosi" ti ricordi di me per bene. Vediamo quanto fai il fighetto


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ti vedo con la luce verde eh?
> Sono i miei superpoteri?:carneval::carneval::carneval:







Ma sono visibile solo per te tesoro....
non voglio che guardi le altre femmine!!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia,chi fa volontariato non dovrebbe dirlo per sembrare migliore....!Il paragone non era calzante!E con tutto il rispetto tebe su certe questioni non ha proprio nulla da insegnare al sottoscritto per motivi che non mi va di elencare!!!!



scusa
lei non voleva insegnare nulla
voleva solo dire che è possibile uscire fuori ddal tunnel angosciante del post tradimento....
che tutto puo tornare come prima e bla bla...
solo che lei e forse è questo quel che fa incazzare alcune persone ha scelto la via piu semplice...abbandonarsi al tradimento...lasciare la fedeltà....
nemmeno io sono molto daccordo..
ma non ha mai costretto nessuno a seguire le sue orme....non era un insegnamento...

era una semplice testimonianza che magari avrebbe potuto giovare a chi come lei ha vissuto lo stesso incubo...
avrebbe potuto...non "può...."

ma ripeto non ho letto tutto...quindi....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non pensi che magari qualcuno per esperienze personali è più sensibile a certi argomenti?


si, come tebe.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si certo sono ottuso e contento di esserlo....se quella era una similitudine calzante...ma VERGOGNATEVI!


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però Sole pensaci. NR evidentemente si è espresso così perchè si è sentito attaccato. Magari non è cosi, ma sarebbe sovrapponibile a quanto successo a te.
> 
> In questi casi i modi contano più di tutto. Altrimenti il risultato è l'incomprensione. Sia chiaro non critico il tuo intervento, mi sembrava però un ottimo spunto per cercare di ragionare.


NR, visto che scrive come un utente che conosce bene utenti e dinamiche del forum, dovrebbe avere le palle per identificarsi. Altrimenti io deduco che sia uno/una che in chiaro non dice tutto quello che pensa, magari per non giocarsi l'approvazione degli altri utenti.

Perciò qualunque spunto possa offrire, partendo da questo presupposto per me è totalmente inutile.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa
> lei non voleva insegnare nulla
> voleva solo dire che è possibile uscire fuori ddal tunnel angosciante del post tradimento....
> che tutto puo tornare come prima e bla bla...
> ...


maccheccazzo, pe' digeri' un paio de corna devo pensa' ar culo che ho avuto a non beccarme un cancro?

ma siete tutti scemi proprio...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maccheccazzo, pe' digeri' un paio de corna devo pensa' ar culo che ho avuto a non beccarme un cancro?
> 
> ma siete tutti scemi proprio...


se non ricordo male lei ha avuto il "culo" di beccarsi sia il cancro che le corna


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sono visibile solo per te tesoro....
> non voglio che guardi le altre femmine!!!


Come mi hai chiamato?:confuso::confuso::confuso:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

No,tebe non ha nulla da insegnarmi riguardo l'interazione con certe malattie terminali....non è che chi fa volontariato ne sa di più...annuccia leggi bene....!!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maccheccazzo, pe' digeri' un paio de corna devo pensa' ar culo che ho avuto a non beccarme un cancro?
> 
> ma siete tutti scemi proprio...


ma cosa c'entra....

cmq ho letto e capito poco sto zitta che è meglio


mea culpa stavolta...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tebe non ha nulla da insegnarmi riguardo l'interazione con certe malattie terminali....non è che chi fa volontariato ne sa di più...annuccia leggi bene....!!!



vabeh
avevo premesso che avevo letto poco...
cmq mi scoccia stare a rileggere...


scusate...


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, come tebe.


lo so quello che ha passato e sta passando tebe....
io le ho semplicemente detto che l'esempio non mi è piaciuto!
e che ad alcuni può aver colpito da vicino...tutto qui


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tebe non ha nulla da insegnarmi riguardo l'interazione con certe malattie terminali....non è che chi fa volontariato ne sa di più...annuccia leggi bene....!!!


ne sa di più perchè ha avuto il cancro mi sembra di ricordare, non per io volontariato. continui bovinamente a non leggere


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo sono ottuso e contento di esserlo....se quella era una similitudine calzante...ma VERGOGNATEVI!



maremma bucaiola..avete scritto 35 pagine in un'ora e dieci minuti...ma come si fa'????......:mrgreen:S.Paolo guarito ho visto-grazie per aver battuto il PR...non sai che gioia quando perde!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh
> avevo premesso che avevo letto poco...
> cmq mi scoccia stare a rileggere...
> 
> ...


hai letto bene tu, è lui che è bovino


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so quello che ha passato e sta passando tebe....
> io le ho semplicemente detto che l'esempio non mi è piaciuto!
> e che ad alcuni può aver colpito da vicino...tutto qui


capisco, ma dirle di tutto come se lei non sapesse cosa vuol dire la parola cancro?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Stanza relax?...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

vorrei sapere cosa hai provato quando ti hanno detto che avevi (hai?)un cancro.


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> NR, visto che scrive come un utente che conosce bene utenti e dinamiche del forum, dovrebbe avere le palle per identificarsi. Altrimenti io deduco che sia uno/una che in chiaro non dice tutto quello che pensa, magari per non giocarsi l'approvazione degli altri utenti.
> 
> Perciò qualunque spunto possa offrire, partendo da questo presupposto per me è totalmente inutile.


Questo è vero. Ma è anche un limite al dialogo, dato che per una volta NR esprime qualcosa di autentico.
Intanto ti ricordo che la mia è solo una riflessione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Bovino*

Bovino sarà quel povero pezzo di merda di tuo padre.....!Parlava di volontariato...e di malattia terminale...e tebe non ha una malattia terminale...io per motivi miei ci ho avuto a che fare per cui torna a studiare pezzo di merda e trova il coraggio di registrarti!Non sai neanche leggere.....tebe non parlava del suo male imbecille...!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa
> lei non voleva insegnare nulla
> voleva solo dire che è possibile uscire fuori ddal tunnel angosciante del post tradimento....
> che tutto puo tornare come prima e bla bla...
> ...



Ho letto io invece, e prima di andare a pranzo avevo dato una risposta dove dicevo che, Tebe ora sta bene, ma tradisce Io ora sto bene e non tradisco, il messaggio ed i messaggi sono diversi, il 3D sotto certi aspetti si poteva nonostante tutto leggere. 

Ma a mio parere in un paese cattolico e dove il sacramento del matrimonio è sacro!! non posso accettare di leggere determinate cose che all'inizio sono state scritte, ne trarre insegnamento da chi ha tradito e continua a tradire.

Si Tebe può dire la sua e dire che sta bene tradendo, ma a parere mio non è colei che può dare questo messaggio, perchè fa parte di una minoranza, e permettetemi di dire, malata. E non mi sta bene leggere ciò, anche se Tebe lo fa a fin di bene.


E mo nasce n'altra questione.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bovino sarà quel povero pezzo di merda di tuo padre.....!Parlava di volontariato...e di malattia terminale...e tebe non ha una malattia terminale...io per motivi miei ci ho avuto a che fare per cui torna a studiare pezzo di merda e trova il coraggio di registrarti!Non sai neanche leggere.....tebe non parlava del suo male imbecille...!!!!


bovino. Tebe ha un cancro.bovino


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

E cosa cambia testa di cazzo?cosa c'entra?rileggiti ciò che ha scritto..non parlava di lei, stupido!Si ,sei troppo stupido per capire...torna a scuola imbecille!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bovino sarà quel povero pezzo di merda di tuo padre.....!Parlava di volontariato...e di malattia terminale...e tebe non ha una malattia terminale...io per motivi miei ci ho avuto a che fare per cui torna a studiare pezzo di merda e trova il coraggio di registrarti!Non sai neanche leggere.....tebe non parlava del suo male imbecille...!!!!


bovino, tebe parlava dello stesso senso di vuoto che ha provato lei per il tradimento in altri occhi, bovino, parlando di un dolore che aveva vissuto sulla sua pelle.bovino


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

*ma*

la smettete tutti di trattare certi argomenti con tanta leggerezza?...parliamo d'altro vi prego...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la smettete tutti di trattare certi argomenti con tanta leggerezza?...parliamo d'altro vi prego...



Infatti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Pezzo*

Pezzo di merda non inventarti nulla..parlavo di volontariato e non del suo male..vai a rileggere coglione...sei un ppvero disgraziato null'altro!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa cambia testa di cazzo?cosa c'entra?rileggiti ciò che ha scritto..non parlava di lei, stupido!Si ,sei troppo stupido per capire...torna a scuola imbecille!!!


non parlava nemmeno del volontariato, il soggetto era il dolore e il senso di vuoto. bovino e ripassati l'analisi logica delle frasi. bovino. sai cos'è un soggetto? bovino


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Infatti*

Ma infatti parlare del male di tebe per giustificare che ha scritto una cazzata è vergognoso!Andatevi a rileggere quel post!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la smettete tutti di trattare certi argomenti con tanta leggerezza?...parliamo d'altro vi prego...


avete ragione e mi scuso. Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> capisco, ma dirle di tutto come se lei non sapesse cosa vuol dire la parola cancro?



magari chi glielo ha scritto non poteva sapere


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Ecco hai fatto una figura di merda come tebe....addio!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non parlava nemmeno del volontariato, il soggetto era il dolore e il senso di vuoto. bovino e ripassati l'analisi logica delle frasi. bovino. sai cos'è un soggetto? bovino



Tanto per essere chiari, stai rompendo i coglioni. E' chiaro che provochi, ed è facile nascondersi sotto un non registrato. Ci vogliono palle così! per fare quello che stai facendo tu, fatti riconoscere e finiscila di provocare.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> avete ragione e mi scuso. Buona serata a tutti


 non ti ho detto di andar via , non mi permetterei mai con nessuno/a ma semplicemente di cambiare argomento  divertiamoci pure ma nel pieno  rispetto di tutti...


----------



## marina (17 Settembre 2012)

stavo leggendo il forum ed è davvero incredibile la volgarità di alcuni.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Rileggetevi il post..parlava di volontariato e malattie terminali..e abbominevole difendere tebe,anche rosa 3,simy,e miciolidia son rimaste basite,questo porco di non registrato è una lurida merda....!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rileggetevi il post..parlava di volontariato e malattie terminali..e abbominevole difendere tebe,anche rosa 3,simy,e miciolidia son rimaste basite,questo porco di non registrato è una lurida merda....!!!



Ho letto qualche pagina, Lunapiena mi ha dato l'indicazione, e qualcosa l'ho letta. Ma poco, quanto basta per bastarmi.


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se non ricordo male lei ha avuto il "culo" di beccarsi sia il cancro che le corna


e quindi? lanci er messaggio che ave' er cancro e' peggio delle corna?

bella scoperta...anche na' gamba o un braccio in meno...

volemo fa' na' graduatoria?

cio' non toglie che t'abbiano fatto lo stesso na' carognata e se te l'hanno fatta mentre te stavi all'ospedale, per es. vivi con degli animali ed io farei o assolderei n'animale se impossibilitato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma è anche un limite al dialogo, dato che per una volta *NR esprime qualcosa di autentico.*
> Intanto ti ricordo che la mia è solo una riflessione.


Ma visto che agisce in modo ipocrita e non è autentico, io preferisco non prenderlo in considerazione.

Comunque il mio intervento in questo 3D era su Massi, che si poneva come esempio di uomo traditore e felice di esserlo.

Tebe personalmente non l'ho mai tirata in causa.

Non saprei che dirle, a parte il fatto che non riesco a capire come si possa provare tutto questo amore per un uomo, come si possa avere un così splendido rapporto con lui, e nel frattempo avere un amante a cui pensare.
Limite mio eh, ma per me, per come sono fatta IO, è inconcepibile.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e quindi? lanci er messaggio che ave' er cancro e' peggio delle corna?
> 
> bella scoperta...anche na' gamba o un braccio in meno...
> 
> ...



Aggiungerei pure, che siamo in un forum che non tratta malattie. 

Che poi una malattia possa influire sul dolore che si ha nel ricevere un tradimento, bhe questo è un'altro discorso, ma meglio metterci un punto, quando si trattano più argomenti così delicati


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma anche parlare con un malato di cancro all'ultimo stadio potrebbe essere una battaglia persa in partenza, eppure sai quanti volontari ospedalieri lo fanno giorno dopo giorno? (per esempio)
> 
> Bisogna sempre avere il coraggio delle proprie battaglie.
> Con educazione e senza imporre.





Tebe ha detto:


> parlo di quello che conosco e ho vissuto.
> Ho fatto il volontario ospedaliero anni, parlando con persone incazzate con il mondo che niente volevano sentire.
> 
> 
> Tu lo hai mai fatto il volontario ospedaliero per dirmi che non posso fare esempi e sono paragoni imbarazzanti?


il qui quo qua mi pare nacque da questi post....


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aggiungerei pure, che siamo in un forum che non tratta malattie.
> 
> Che poi una malattia possa influire sul dolore che si ha nel ricevere un tradimento, bhe questo è un'altro discorso, ma meglio metterci un punto, quando si trattano più argomenti così delicati


Ma se chiuderebbero tutti i fora, i giornali, la tv, nun se manifesterebbe piu' etetc perche' ad ogni coglione che recrimina per es. che nun arriva a fine mese o non ha un lavoro glie sbatti davanti ar cazzo....eh ma lo sai che avere un cancro o non avere una gamba e' peggio...ed hai risolto?

ma perche' nun ce se pensa prima?

ma qua stiamo veramente invasi da sciroccati irrecuperabili...

ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma visto che agisce in modo ipocrita e non è autentico, io preferisco non prenderlo in considerazione.
> 
> Comunque il mio intervento in questo 3D era su Massi, che si poneva come esempio di uomo traditore e felice di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Stai parlando con un "fedele", me.

Esattamente tutto quello che hai detto. Ma continuerai a non capire se con le persone non discuti e comunichi. Questo thread poi è una vera miniera di incomprensioni e soliti turpiloqui che a nulla servono.

Certe dichiarazioni poi vengono fatte in momenti particolari ed unici. Una persona che si dichiara per quello che scrive, a volte, cambia anche idea col tempo. Qui ci sono persone che, con la loro permanenza, sono entrate in un modo e divenute tutt'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma se chiuderebbero tutti i fora, i giornali, la tv, nun se manifesterebbe piu' etetc perche' ad ogni coglione che recrimina per es. che nun arriva a fine mese o non ha un lavoro glie sbatti davanti ar cazzo....eh ma lo sai che avere un cancro o non avere una gamba e' peggio...ed hai risolto?
> 
> ma perche' nun ce se pensa prima?
> 
> ...



:up: E con questo chiudo e vado a lavurà ! che è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ti ringrazio!Questa è la dimostrazione a quel "bovino"che tebe non parlava del suo male...ma faceva sfoggio del suo fare volontariato per dire al sottoscritto, che forse ne sa anche più di lei..che non potevo parlare!!VERGONGNATEVI ANCORA UNA VOLTA!!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio!Questa è la dimostrazione a quel "bovino"che tebe non parlava del suo male...ma faceva sfoggio del suo fare volontariato per dire al sottoscritto, che forse ne sa anche più di lei..che non potevo parlare!!VERGONGNATEVI ANCORA UNA VOLTA!!!!


per me, ripeto, anche se parlasse cripticamente del suo caso, era lo stesso un messaggio inutile e lanciato a cazzo di cane...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Si voleva giustificare tebe con qualcosa che non c'entrava un cazzo!Credo che sia tutto scritto..adesso chi vuole leggere...leggere...io mi vergogno per loro!!!E tebe è una grande delusione!!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si voleva giustificare tebe con qualcosa che non c'entrava un cazzo!Credo che sia tutto scritto..adesso chi vuole leggere...leggere...io mi vergogno per loro!!!E tebe è una grande delusione!!!!


per me no...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il qui quo qua mi pare nacque da questi post....


lupa giallorossa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreenun po'...spellacchiata)..aiutami non ho tempo ne voglia di leggere..che ha scritto di male Tebe???


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cancro&Company*

Ho letto TUTTO il thread, e sono basito da quanto poco basti per scatenare l'inferno. 

Ora, non sono d'accordo con quello che dice Tebe riguardo l'amore, e non credo che spazzolare la testa del proprio compagno con un bel paio di corna ricada sotto la categoria "amore", ma qui state rompendo i coglioni per una stronzata. 

Come potete offendervi per ogni cazzata? E la bestemmia no, e l'esempio con i malati terminali no, e no no no no no no no no. Per l'amor di dio (muahahahahahahahaha) tornate con i piedi per terra, era solo un esempio.

Non vi rompe il cazzo offendervi così tanto?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Guarda*

Io non mi sono offeso,ma scusami,ho solo trovato indecente la similitudine con i malati terminali!Poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità....ma la storia del volontariato era ridicola....punto!!Il resto è un povero cretino come massi che voleva due calci in culo....e li ha avuti!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Ho letto TUTTO il thread, e sono basito da quanto poco basti per scatenare l'inferno.
> 
> Ora, non sono d'accordo con quello che dice Tebe riguardo l'amore, e non credo che spazzolare la testa del proprio compagno con un bel paio di corna ricada sotto la categoria "amore", ma qui state rompendo i coglioni per una stronzata.
> 
> ...


per me potete fa e di' che cazzo ve pare...

dio faust...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me potete fa e di' che cazzo ve pare...
> 
> dio faust...
> 
> ahahahah


 ò sce' e furnut e fà ò strunz..?    ahahahahaa


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi sono offeso,ma scusami,ho solo trovato indecente la similitudine con i malati terminali!Poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità....ma la storia del volontariato era ridicola....punto!!Il resto è un povero cretino come massi che voleva due calci in culo....e li ha avuti!!


Io capisco la sensibilità, ma non ci possiamo offendere ad ogni piè sospinto, e non credo che Tebe intendesse sminuire la sofferenza dei malati terminali. 

Riguardo alla seconda parte, magari la prossima volta ti faccio da secondo. :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera con Mattia siamo andati ad una notte bianca.
> Bancarelle, mangiare, gente musica  diversa in ogni piazza.
> Lui con il braccio intorno alle mie spalle. Io appiccicata a patella rachitica. Anni che siamo insieme eppure.
> Tipo fidanzati invorniti.
> ...



Grazie,Tebe

Anzi...

Grazie Divina.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Elkurdt*

Leggi i post e dimmi cosa ne pensi.....!!


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me potete fa e di' che cazzo ve pare...
> 
> dio faust...
> 
> ahahahah


Muahahahahahahahahahaah! ^^ Son d'accordo, ma evidentemente qua a qualcuno rode il culo. ^^


----------



## kurdt (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggi i post e dimmi cosa ne pensi.....!!


Ho letto tutto, e secondo me vi è andato un po' il sangue alla testa a tutti, poi è scoppiata pure la rissa che ha portato tutto a livelli sublimi. 

Mi sono anche divertito, certi insulti che vi siete scambiati tra Massi, te e Stermy erano fantastici. ^^


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ò sce' e furnut e fà ò strunz..?    ahahahahaa


ò strunz e furnut e fà ò sce'..?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie,Tebe
> 
> Anzi...
> 
> Grazie Divina.


 Signora chiara i miei omaggi..:umile:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

elkurdt ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, e secondo me vi è andato un po' il sangue alla testa a tutti, poi è scoppiata pure la rissa che ha portato tutto a livelli sublimi.
> 
> Mi sono anche divertito, certi insulti che vi siete scambiati tra Massi, te e Stermy erano fantastici. ^^


ricordatelo e vola basso...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ò strunz e furnut e fà ò sce'..?
> 
> ahahahahah


 
azz l'avit fatt nà mappin a chillu strunz ahahahhaha:up:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz l'avit fatt nà mappin a chillu strunz ahahahhaha:up:


speramo che e' na' capatosta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie,Tebe
> 
> Anzi...
> 
> Grazie Divina.



Pensi che serva a far ripartire il tutto? 

Tebe è di una simpatia disarmante, ma come tutti sanno, i malintesi sono all'ordine del giorno. 
E talvolta pure che ci si spiega, capita di non capirsi lo stesso, ma sarebbe bello prendere spunto dalla tua, per ricominciare un dialogo.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> speramo che e' na' capatosta...
> 
> ahahahahah



 se  n'è fijut e corsa,...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Elkurdt*

A massi gli ho fatto un culo come una groviera e sono solo all'inizio credimi....!!gli strappero i peli del culo a morsi!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> speramo che e' na' capatosta...
> 
> ahahahahah


Terù! tutti e due! parlate itagliano sciemi!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A massi gli ho fatto un culo come una groviera e sono solo all'inizio credimi....!!gli strappero i peli del culo a morsi!




Che schifo però!! e se è troppo peloso ?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Ie steve buon.... chillò me venut a scass'ò cazz..e l'aggiu vattut..è n'omm è meerd!!E dimman ò facc na chiavich n'ata vota!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

é uguale gli devasterò l'ampolla anale!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ie steve buon.... chillò me venut a scass'ò cazz..e l'aggiu vattut..è n'omm è meerd!!E dimman ò facc na chiavich n'ata vota!!



non ci posso credere ho capito tutto! :festa:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*E*

E brava a guagliuncell.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ie steve buon.... chillò me venut a scass'ò cazz..e l'aggiu vattut..è n'omm è meerd!!E dimman ò facc na chiavich n'ata vota!!



 pur io fratè.. c'havimm fa ò mazz a cappiello e prete


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci posso credere ho capito tutto! :festa:



L'ammoooooooooooooore fu!! auaahahaahaahahahah :rotfl:

Vuoi vedere che se scrivo io non capisci... nt'à scurata i rumani minni vaiu a pigghiari u friscu pa stati.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci posso credere ho capito tutto! :festa:


   stai migliorando..   si vede che frequenti la gente giusta :up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci posso credere ho capito tutto! :festa:



infatti sei terun pure tu...no????:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*fratè*

Solo?gli avimm fa ò mazz cummà porta capuana a chillà merd d'omm e massi!Promesso!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ai naviganti*

Sono rientrata ora e visto tutto sto bordello.
Ho letto tutto.
Intanto Dammi non difendermi grazie, ho un età e un esperienza che mi permettono di fare da sola.
Oscuro. Mi spiace tu abbia letto che io mi vantassi del mio volontariato, non era quella l'intenzione.
Quando ho realizzato che mattia era innamorato di un altra mi sono sentita senza domani. Per poco. ma ho avuto il baratro sotto i piedi.Ci avevo creduto così tanto in noi, ma così tanto che ho sentito di avere perso tutto.
Leggere che la persona con cui hai convissuto anni, con cui ti alzi al mattino, con cui fai progetti improvvisamente ne fa con qualcun altra è stato devastante.
nello stesso momento ho scoperto di avere il cancro.
E mi sono sentita come quando facevo volontariato, ovvero impotente. Fredda. Una morta che camminava. Senza domani.
Il dolore era così forte che.

Questo è stato il mio sentire, se il mio modo di percepire dolore ti offende mi spiace. Eviterò di parlare del mio cancro se non sul blog, che tanto non leggi.
Si, sei stato bovino come ha scritto il non registrato, perchè hai letto qualcosa che io non intendevo esprimere.
Ovvero il sentirmi migliore di altri, quello lo lascio fare a chi se lo sente.
Io sono solo io. 
Che ho provato quel dolore così forte tanto da avermi ricordato quell'esperienza.
Sai, non ho mai associato il tradimento ad un lutto come la maggior parte delle persone fa. proprio mai.
Ma il tradimento di mattia mi ha fatto rivivere quel vissuto.
Tu sei partito in quarta come sempre fai. Senza leggere niente altro, ma quello che hai pensato di capire è sbagliato nel merito e nell'oggettività.
Ti ho deluso?
Tu no.
Sei quello che sei. Nè migliore nè peggiore di quello che ho sempre pensato.


caro navigante che approdi qui.
Scusa per il 3d, le cose vanno così qui quando scrivo qualcosa di serio ma al di là delle sterili polemiche voglio dirti che si può superare un tradimento. per noi stessi.
Lo so di non essere la regola, e non ho mai dato lezioni di vita.
Dico solo che se solo qualcuno, magari tu, dalla mia esperienza, dalle mie cazzate e da tutto il resto, ti faccio accendere una lampadina che ti fa dire.
cazzo, però...

Ecco.
Era solo questo lo scopo della mia testimonianza.
e il superare era in senso ampio.
Puoi anche lasciare il maledetto traditore, se questo ti fa stare meglio.
E magari ci arrivi proprio perchè leggendo me ti dici.
No col cazzo, come tebe non voglio proprio fare.



Oggettivamente parlando, se reagite così perchè ho detto che il dolore e il senso di nulla che ho provato era stato uguale a quello che leggevo negli occhi dei malati...beh..davvero si è andato oltre.
Ho il cancro ragazzi.
Sotto  controllo per ora.
ma quando l'avevo scoperto non sapevamo a che cazzo di stadio era.
e non auguro a nessuno di fare i controlli ogni tre mesi. Di cagarsi addosso per un influenza o delle perdite dalla guest star.
A nessuno.


Mi prenderò una pausa.
Il tutto è andato davvero troppo oltre.

e chiuderò il 3d.
Potete andare a scrivere quanto sono impresentabile in un altro post.
Questo è solo per chi approda qui e si sente un pò tebe.
Escluso il cancro ovviamente.


----------

